# [E17] Topic officiel d'Enlightenment 17

## bosozoku

Bonjour, je propose de créer un thread principal pour Enlightenment ou chacun expose ses critiques, impressions.

Pour les problèmes ça serait pas mal de se limiter aux modules et à la configuration.

Pour les problèmes d'installation bah comme d'hab on fait des topics à part  :Smile: 

Voila voila qu'en pensez vous ?

Sites utiles :

Mailing list

xcomputerman

HandyandE

atmos

Site officiel

Blog et forum des dev d'E

Documentation (non officielle)

Guide fr

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon ça croule pas sous l'enthousiasme !  :Laughing: 

J'aurais une question à propos des modules. J'ai installé la version cvs du 12/03/2004 par contre il n'ya pas les modules flame et snow. Ils sont téléchargés par contre :

```
ls /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/e17/apps/e/src/modules/flame

CVS  e_mod_main.c  e_mod_main.h  Makefile.am  module_icon.png

```

Comment les installer ?

----------

## arnaud75

Normalement, ils sont installés automatiquement dans /usr/lib/enlightenment/modules.

Essaie de les charger avec 

```
enlightenment_remote -module-load flame ou snow
```

Puis de les cocher dans ton menu.

----------

## manu.acl

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'ai installé la version cvs du 12/03/2004

 

tu dois vouloir dire 12/03/2005  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> tu dois vouloir dire 12/03/2005 

 

Oui  :Smile: 

@arnaud75 merci j'avais trouvé grace à ce site qui est formidable, ils fournissent de la doc sur DR17 CVS c'est cool : http://lude.net/edocs/ Vous allez enormément apprendre avec ce site !

----------

## arnaud75

En plus de ce site, il y a aussi la mailing-list d'E.

Le site d'xcomputerman avec quelques bricoles pour E.

L'incontournable site de Rasterman.

Le site de HandyAndE pour engage, equate.

Celui d'atmos avec quelques codages et themes.

Sans oublier enlightenment.org.

Et pour finir, le blog et son forum des développeurs d'E.[/list]

----------

## arnaud75

Comme on est dans le topic officiel, que pensez-vous de faire la liste des applications connues ?

Evidence - gestionnaire de fichiers

Entice - Visionneuse d'images

Emblem - Outil de changement de wallpapers

Engage - Lanceur

Eterm - Terminal

Embrace - Notificateur de mail

Elapse - Horloge

Emotion - Lecteur vidéo

Envision - un autre lecteur vidéo

Eplayer - Lecteur Ogg

Euphoria - lecteur mp3 couplé avec xmms2

Equate - calculatrice

Enotes - post-it (tm) sur le bureau

Erss - afficheur de flux rss sur le bureau

Entrance - gestionnaire de login

Il y a une autre visionneuse d'images mais j'ai oublié le nom  :Rolling Eyes: 

Arf, il y a un terminal également, mais j'ai aussi oublié le nom (faut que je mange plus de poissons, moi !) 

Et quelques petits utilitaires :

edb_gtk_ed pour éditer, entre autres, la config d'entrance.

e_util_eapp_edit pour éditer les .eapp

e17setroot pour le fond d'écran et la transparence avec Eterm, evidence, engage par exemple.

----------

## bosozoku

On peut aussi parler des modules disponibles à l'heure actuelle :

Ibar

Dropshadow

Clock

Battery

Temperature

Pager

Snow et Flame qu'il faut charger à la main.

Engage peut également s'utiliser comme un module.

edit : je ne peux pas editer des icones avec e_util_eapp_edit car quand je fais save il se termine par segmentation fault, resultat l'icone est foirée... 

A votre avis on verra une release officielle 17 dans combien de temps environs ? 6mois ? 1an ? +..

----------

## arnaud75

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : je ne peux pas editer des icones avec e_util_eapp_edit car quand je fais save il se termine par segmentation fault, resultat l'icone est foirée... 

 

Je l'ai aussi mais seulement quand je navigue dans plus de 2 répertoires d'icones, je les mets donc toutes dans un dossier icones à la racine de ma maison et je peux les changer sans plantage.

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A votre avis on verra une release officielle 17 dans combien de temps environs ? 6mois ? 1an ? +..

 

Quand il sera prêt dixit Raster  :Very Happy: 

Mais je pense que d'ici un an on aura quelque chose de vraiment bien et suffisamment userfriendly.

----------

## bosozoku

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je l'ai aussi mais seulement quand je navigue dans plus de 2 répertoires d'icones, je les mets donc toutes dans un dossier icones à la racine de ma maison et je peux les changer sans plantage.
> 
> 

 

Hum je comprend pas. J'edite n'importe quelle icone qui se trouve dans .e/e/applications/all et ça plante si je fais save.

Si tu mets tes icones dans un dossier à la racine de ton home, comment tu fais pour l'indiquer dans les fichiers .ordre de ibar par exemple ? Tu mets le path complet ?

----------

## arnaud75

Heu, non, j'ai bien mes .eapp dans .e/e/applications/all, je parlais des icones de base que je mets dans un dossier spécial à la racine.

De toute façon, il faut oublier ce que j'ai dit  :Very Happy:  j'avais lu ton message de travers; je n'avais pas vu que c'était en sauvegardant que ça plantait, chez moi ça plantait quand j'avais trop de répertoire à descendre pour selectionner l'image.

Cela dit, as-tu essayé de recompiler eet, ewl, engrave et e_utils ?

----------

## bosozoku

Je me suis donné de recompiler les EFL toutes les semaines  :Smile: 

On va attendre le week end prochain héhé.

----------

## spider312

C'est une bonne idée ce topic  :Wink: 

J'utilise e17 depuis début Janvier, et c'est clair que c'est génial, il manque essentiellement les programes de configuration je trouve, ça oblige à apprendre comment tout marche, ce qui fait que c'est long à configurer, mais quel bonheur, quand je montre ça à des gens qui s'étaient cantonés à windows/kde/gnome, je peux apercevoir un filet de bave qui coule de leur bouche  :Laughing: 

J'ai pu quand même fait quelques screenshots / vidéos, qui sont là : http://spider312.deviantart.com/gallery/ pour ceux que ça interesse

Et puis je mets mes thèmes et mes scripts relatifs à la config d'e17 là : http://ftp.spider-serv.net/tweak/e17/ (c'est assez mal documenté pour le moment, mais je vous expliquerai si ça vous interesse ^^)

Bref, ce topic m'a donné envie de retenter un peu toutes les applis E, dommage que tout ce qui est média (video/audio) ne soit aps encore utilisable

Je galère sur la config d'Embrace là, en root, je peux créer et édietr le .db de config, mais en usern, impossible, quelqu'un a eu ce problème ?

----------

## Delvin

on peut pas installer e17 par portage?? du moins une version cvs?

si oui quel est l'ebuild?? ou la methode a suivre

sinon bin on va rester au 16 en attendant l'ebuild...

EDIT : oups quel nul je fais une petite recherche sur e17 retourne e ... enfin si d'autres se posent la meme question ... voila...

----------

## spider312

il manque un lien (au moins) au 1er post' : http://lude.net/edocs/ la doc non-officielle

tu peux y trouver des notes concernant l'install d'e17 sur gentoo : http://lude.net/edocs/install.htm#gentoo

et il y a aussi un howto très simple sur gentoofr.org : http://www.gentoofr.org/docs/e17-guide.html (celui que j'ai suivi avant de connaitre la doc sus-citée)

----------

## bosozoku

Ouep t'as fait comme moi alors  :Smile: 

Bon j'ai rajouté les liens.

PS: j'en avais parlé du site : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2184638.html#2184638 héhé

----------

## Delvin

exact mais je pense que tu devrais signifier que c'est des guides pour l'installation, ca serais plus clair.

enfin c bon , la compilation est en cours chez moi, j'avais deja essayé elightenment dans un vieille version avec une mandrake 7 (ouch, ca fait longtemps)

je test sur un amd64, je vous dis ce que ca donne ^^

sinon on peut customiser evdence pour qu'il ai un panneau sur le coté affichant des infos sur le fichier ou le dossier??

----------

## spider312

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> sinon on peut customiser evdence pour qu'il ai un panneau sur le coté affichant des infos sur le fichier ou le dossier??

 un click molette et tu as toutes les infos que tu veux sur le fichier

un exemple en video : http://www.deviantart.com/view/15222514/ (au tout début, sur le fichier texte) :Wink: 

----------

## rookmoot

Bonjour, je travail en parallele sur le site edocs.

Je suis en train de mettre en place un portail web pour le site utilisant le php, comme j'ai vu a plusieurs reprise le site http://lude.net/edocs dans le forum je me suis dis que si vous aviez besoin de conseil le cannal irc est tjs présent pour tout aide...

server irc : freenode.net

channel : #edocumentation

Nous vous acceuilleuront avec grd plaisir, si vous n'aimez pas l'anglais je suis a votre disposition  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Merci à toi c'est très gentil. Je tenais à te dire que j'ai beaucoup appris sur ce site c'est cool  :Smile: 

----------

## maxtoo

Hello tlm,

Avec Beber, nous allons surement faire un site francophone d'Enlightenment, e-fr.org, ceux qui sont intéressés pour nous aider sont les bienvenus

Et rookmoot, on pourrait s'arranger pour les docs ?

enfin pour se regrouper

voila

a++ tlm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *maxtoo wrote:*   

> Hello tlm,
> 
> Avec Beber, nous allons surement faire un site francophone d'Enlightenment, e-fr.org, ceux qui sont intéressés pour nous aider sont les bienvenus
> 
> Et rookmoot, on pourrait s'arranger pour les docs ?
> ...

 

aider a quel niveau ? chuis une brele en PHP si c'est ca que tu veux savoir ...

----------

## Delvin

euh j'ai e16 et e17 d'installés mais e17 n'apparait pas dans gdm, comment je peux faire pour le rajouter, j'ai encore rien trouvé...

sinon e16 dechire, j'espere que e17 est encore mieux ^^.

voilou

----------

## Dais

Questions comme ça, que je me suis posé en testant e17:

- y a-t-il un moyen pour que la ibar soit en autohide ?

- y a-t-il un moyen pour que les fenêtres ne recouvrent jamais la ibar, ou l'horloge, ou les pagers ?

- différences entre la ibar et engage ? Du peu que je sais, ça fait un peu doublon, non ?

- y a-t-il un moyen simple/correct pour changer le background maintenant ? La dernière fois que j'avais essayé, ça m'avait foutu un beau fond blanc tout court ..

----------

## maxtoo

```
- y a-t-il un moyen pour que la ibar soit en autohide ?

- y a-t-il un moyen pour que les fenêtres ne recouvrent jamais la ibar, ou l'horloge, ou les pagers ?
```

non, e17 n'a pas encore toutes ces fonctions

-

```
 différences entre la ibar et engage ? Du peu que je sais, ça fait un peu doublon, non ?
```

Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher engage sur e17 (mais ca peut venir de chez moi).

Pour moi, ibar c'est pour e17

engage pour e16

```
- y a-t-il un moyen simple/correct pour changer le background maintenant ? La dernière fois que j'avais essayé, ça m'avait foutu un beau fond blanc tout court ..
```

```
# e17setroot [option] nomdeimage.extension
```

Cette commande va créer un .eet dans ~/.e/e/backgrounds

tu es obligé de mettre une option, il y a :

```
-t, -c, -s, -n
```

Ensuite, tu peux utiliser la commande emblem du paquet e_utils pour l'appliquer :

```
# emblem
```

ou sinon tu peux faire ceci pour l'appliquer :

```
# enlightenment_remote -bg-set ~/.e/e/backgrounds/[nom de l'image].eet
```

----------

## colito

Bonjour,

excusez moi de poser une question de noob mais je profite de ce topic fraichemen créé pour poser ma question: j'hésite à passer sous enlightenment (actuellement fluxbox) et je me tâte entre DR16 et DR17...

Le 16 doit à mon avis être plus stable et offre déjà pas mal de petites choses rôdées (et présentes dans portage  :Wink: )

la DR17 est en CVS à ce que je vois et pas mal de choses ne sont pas encore implémentées.

Ma question est la suivante: DR17 apporte-t-il vraiment des plus indispensables par rapport à DR16? 

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de passer sur DR17 ou DR16 est il gérable?

Merci d'avance!

----------

## maxtoo

Si tu cherches quelque chose de stable, et qui intégre pas mal de fonctionnalités indispensables, je te conseille DR16.

E17 ne peut pas être aujourd'hui utilisé comme DR16. Je te conseille encore une fois DR16.

Aprés quand E17 sera stable, même un peu avant, là, ca vaudra je pense le cout.

Il représentera une évolution majeure dans les génération future des envirronement de bureaux.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## colito

et au niveau des zolis effets que gère DR17 (les ombres portées sous les fenêtre, le dock avec barre de lancement animée, et tout ça, ça se trouve aussi sous DR16?

Merci de ton aide  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

essaye, mais c'est vrai quil manque beaucoup de choses pour le moment, le plus est principalement graphique, donc rien d'"indispensable"

Sinon, pour engage, le soft n'est pas fait pour e17, mais par contre il y a un module (qui est compilé en même temps que le soft lui même) pour e17, chez moi il est là : /usr/lib/engage/module/module.so , et celui là marche nickel

Il ne fait pas redondance à proprement parler, ibar est ultra-simpliste, alors qu'engage s'oriente vers une barre à tout faire (lanceur, barre des taches, systray ...) très orienté dock macOSX (vidéos sur ma page deviantart, Cf qulques posts plus haut)Last edited by spider312 on Mon Mar 14, 2005 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maxtoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hello tlm,
> 
> Avec Beber, nous allons surement faire un site francophone d'Enlightenment, e-fr.org, ceux qui sont intéressés pour nous aider sont les bienvenus
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> aider a quel niveau ? chuis une brele en PHP si c'est ca que tu veux savoir ...

 

Au niveau du site, on a déjà bien commencé, ca sera SPIP. Le design sera un peu prés le même que celui de enlightenment.org.

Pour l'aide, je parle plutot des documentations, des traductions de documentations (FAQ, Howto...), des trucs et astuces ... enfin tous documents, articles qui pourraient aider la communauté francophone. Voila, j'espère avoir été assez complet.

----------

## maxtoo

 *colito wrote:*   

> et au niveau des zolis effets que gère DR17 (les ombres portées sous les fenêtre, le dock avec barre de lancement animée, et tout ça, ça se trouve aussi sous DR16?
> 
> Merci de ton aide 

 

oui, il y a pas mal d'effets aussi sur DR16

----------

## Delvin

sinon pour l'ajout dans gdm de e17 en ayant e16 ??

----------

## Dais

Merci pour les réponses, maxtoo ^^

pour le background, c'est ce que j'avais fait, mais j'ai dû tomber au moment où ça marchait pas lol

----------

## maxtoo

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> sinon pour l'ajout dans gdm de e17 en ayant e16 ??

 

je ne suis pas sur mais créé un fichier /etc/X11/Sessions/e17, et mets :

```
/usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17
```

je ne sais pas si gdm marche avec le répertoire /etc/X11/Sessions/

----------

## bosozoku

Non c'est /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/*

Au fait maxtoo, e17setroot -s image.png créer un .eet dans .e/e/backgrounds/ et en plus l'appliquer donc nikel  :Smile: 

Ca s'améliore...

@Colito : sans hésitation DR17 est un nid de bug. Ya pratiquement rien... J'exagère un peu mais pas tant que ça. 

D'après mes souvenirs E16 est assez moche mais bon. Si tu veux installer E17, ça doit être dans l'optique de tester un truc qui est même pas considéré comme beta...

Vivement qu'ils sortent une version officielle  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Non c'est /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/*

 euh, je crois que ça dépends du WM ça, et pour entrance, je suis quasiment sur que c'est /etc/X11/Sessions/

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> @Colito : sans hésitation DR17 est un nid de bug. Ya pratiquement rien... J'exagère un peu mais pas tant que ça.

 Je n'utilise que e17 depuis des mois, et il ne me manque que peu de choses, et pourtant je n'étais pas un accroc des *box, fvwm, etc ... avant d'essayer e17

Bien sur, il faut prendre l'habitude des "bugs" mais vraiment, l'effort à faire n'est pas si grand, et il est récompensé par la beauté de la chose

----------

## arnaud75

Niveau bug, c'est plutôt pas mal, je trouve: 11 jours (24/24) qu'il tourne sans plantage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

Vous pourriez partager vos configs ? genre pour engage, entrance, menus et autres ?

Et puis, des screenshots pour nous donner envie de s'y mettre plus sérieusement ?  :Razz: 

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Vous pourriez partager vos configs ? genre pour engage, entrance, menus et autres ?

 

En fait, tout est assez peu configurable pour l'instant

Je mets au fur et à mesure tout ce que j'ai sur e17 là : http://ftp.spider-serv.net/tweak/e17/ mais il n'y a que applications.tar.gz qui correspond réèlement à ta question, il s'agit du backp de mes "icones" (backup de ~/.e/e/aplications) donc les icones à proprement parler et le menu, l'ibar et le module engage (je le créé avec le script backup.sh et le restore avec le script restore.sh dans le même répertoire)

Mais il y a aussi les thèmes e, entrance et fonds d'écrans que j'ai glané un peu partout

Il fauda que je pense à faire une archive de mon .evidence, maintenant que j'en suis un peu fier ^^

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Et puis, des screenshots pour nous donner envie de s'y mettre plus sérieusement ? 

 Sur ma page Deviantart tu trouveras des vidéos, scrots, tout ce que tu veux  :Very Happy:  (il doit juste manquer une vidéo d'entrance, mais ça ne saurait tarder)

----------

## bosozoku

Yep c'est cool, je pense aussi faire une page sur Enlightenment quand j'aurais fait quelque chose de pas trop mal.

Au fait bonne nouvelle ! J'ai réinstallé engrave et e_utils et maintenant la création d'icônes marche !  :Very Happy: 

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> euh, je crois que ça dépends du WM ça, et pour entrance, je suis quasiment sur que c'est /etc/X11/Sessions/
> 
> 

 

Oui /etc/X11/dm/Sessions c'est pour gdm et  /etc/X11/Sessions c'est pour entrance effectivement.

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Yep c'est cool, je pense aussi faire une page sur Enlightenment quand j'aurais fait quelque chose de pas trop mal.
> 
> Au fait bonne nouvelle ! J'ai réinstallé engrave et e_utils et maintenant la création d'icônes marche ! 

 Re-marche, ça a été broken quelques jours, il reste le bug EWL des "editbox"de ce fameux utilitaire, mais ça reste minime, tant qu'il créé les.eapp

Au fait, je traine sur #e @ freenode, on y apprends pas mal de trucs, les news y passent bien (quand les premiers thèmes sont sortis, le fond d'écran animé, les dernières vidéos de raster ...) et on y cotoie les grands  :Laughing:  j'ai discuté avec HandyAnde (le devello d'engage et equate) c'est sympa (raster en personne y passe desfois)

----------

## arnaud75

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Re-marche, ça a été broken quelques jours, il reste le bug EWL des "editbox"de ce fameux utilitaire, mais ça reste minime, tant qu'il créé les.eapp
> 
> 

 

Quand e_util_eapp_edit ne marche pas, il y a toujours la solution de la console avec 

```
enlightenment_eapp -* foo.eapp
```

Un autre "petit" lien à rajouter  :Smile:  c'est celui de freedesktop.org avec les tarball et les différentes dépendances, ça peut peut-être servir à certains.

----------

## spider312

ouais, j'étais à la limite d'en arriver là  :Laughing: 

Sinon, voila mon ~/.evidence : http://ftp.spider-serv.net/tweak/e17/dot-evidence.tar.bz2 c'est un mix du thème lain avec le sicones indigo en 64x64, le tout un peu remasteuriséLast edited by spider312 on Tue Mar 15, 2005 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'arrive à quelque chose de pas trop mal.

Par contre spider312 je ne peux pas appliquer tes backgrounds (fond blanc). Comme les .eet sont des fichiers compilés bah apparement ça passe pas d'une machine à une autre (c'est ce que je pense). Parce que si je fais un enlightenment_remote -bg-set file.eet ca va marcher si c'est à moi. (ou un e17setroot file.png).

----------

## spider312

Essaye esetroot machin.eet

Il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème poutant, il n'y a rien de relatif  l'architecture dans le .eet, j'en ai téléchargé sur inernet (d'ailleurs, je crois qu'il n'y a que des téléchargés dans mon reposotiry, pas que j'ai fait moi même) t ils ont toujours marché

sinon, essaye de les mettre dans ~/.e/e/background et de les changer via emblem (enfin ça ne devrait rien changer normalement)

----------

## bosozoku

Non ça ne marche pas mais c'est sympa tu m'as appris emblem, je ne connaissais pas  :Smile: 

edit : ça vient surement de moi car j'avais déja testé le wallpaper mobile et la ça nemarche plus. (j'ai mis à jour plusieurs fois via cvs...)

La prochaine mise à jour, ça remarchera surement ^^

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> La prochaine mise à jour, ça remarchera surement ^^

 Ouais, c'est l'avantage des CVS, quand ça marche pas on peurt se dire que le lendemain ça marchera  :Very Happy: 

et emblem roxor  :Cool: 

----------

## arnaud75

En m'inspirant des autres thèmes, j'ai bidouillé un thème transparent pour evidence, si ça intéresse quelqu'un, m'enfin, je n'y connais pas grand chose, ce n'est peut-être pas très propre, le thème et son screenshot.

----------

## spider312

hey c'est cool ! mais je comprends pas trop comment marche la transparence là (justement, je cherchais ça !), j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'adapter à mon thème, tu as une image virtuelle ? evidence gère pas la transparence en natif ?

----------

## bosozoku

J'espère que les devs de E17 ne vont pas bacler ses applications. Je dis ça parce que E17 est vraiment très bien (les modules etc..) mais bon evidence est franchement pas terrible... Ok ok c'est le CVS  :Smile: 

Ah lala vivement que les mois passent, qu'on puisse voir une release officielle qu'on pourra critiquer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

j'ai l'impression qu'evidence est une des premières applis batie sur les EFL et qu'elle n'est plus très maintenue :-\ mais bon de toute façon on ne peut pas trop parler de façon générale, puisque chaque appli est développée par son propre devellopeur

----------

## arnaud75

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> hey c'est cool ! mais je comprends pas trop comment marche la transparence là (justement, je cherchais ça !), j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'adapter à mon thème, tu as une image virtuelle ? evidence gère pas la transparence en natif ?

 

C'est de la "fausse" transparence acquise par l'intermédaire d'Esetroot.

J'avais fait ça il ya quelques temps, mais je n'utilise plus trop evidence, un chouia trop bogué, j'ai voulu le fermer tout à l'heure et il m'a tout planté, impossible de le tuer violemment, obligé de tuer E17  :Confused: 

----------

## Gatsu

J'ai remarqué qu'avec E17, il fallais lancer des commandes mais comment???

Quand je le lance j'ai même pas de console....

----------

## spider312

 *Gatsu wrote:*   

> J'ai remarqué qu'avec E17, il fallais lancer des commandes mais comment???
> 
> Quand je le lance j'ai même pas de console....

 normalement, tu as un menu, et même une ibar quand tu le lances, décrit plus précisément ton pb, parceque là c'est pas clair

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   hey c'est cool ! mais je comprends pas trop comment marche la transparence là (justement, je cherchais ça !), j'aimerai bien pouvoir l'adapter à mon thème, tu as une image virtuelle ? evidence gère pas la transparence en natif ? 
> 
> C'est de la "fausse" transparence acquise par l'intermédaire d'Esetroot.
> 
> J'avais fait ça il ya quelques temps, mais je n'utilise plus trop evidence, un chouia trop bogué, j'ai voulu le fermer tout à l'heure et il m'a tout planté, impossible de le tuer violemment, obligé de tuer E17 

 c'est le fichier metallo.bg.db qui fait ça ?, parceque que ce soit de la fausse transparence, j'avais remarqué, mais j'aimerais comprendre comment evidence interprete ça pour l'adapter à mon thème

Sinon, y'a desfois des bugs, mais y'a tellement de trucs énnormes, je le trouve quand même utilisable

Un seul truc que je trouve réelement chiant : le drag'n'drop copie, c'est vraiment lourd, y'a moyen de pouvoir déplacer ? (et puis le drag'n'drop ne marche pas avec file-roller, mais ça je peux m'en passer, enfin si quelqu'un a une soluce hein  :Very Happy: )Last edited by spider312 on Tue Mar 15, 2005 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gatsu

J'ai un menu, j'ai chargé un pack d'icone que j'ai decompreser, là ou il fallais.

Donc j'ai un menu avec les icones pour eterm, firefox et qq autres sans utilité pour le moment. (au clik gauche)

Mais quand je click dessus,(par exemple l'icone en forme de terminal)  rien ne se passe. Alors je demande, comment vous lancez des commandes pour par exemple lancer un bash....

----------

## spider312

c'est ton pack d'icones qui est foireux, tu ferais mieux de recréer une icone pour ton term favori pour vérifier

----------

## Gatsu

Hmmm, oki. Je vais faire ça alors après avec un term on peux tout faire  :Wink: 

C'etait bien un problème d'icone foireuse.....

----------

## Gatsu

Et si par exemple, on trouve un leger bug, du style je met les icones en geante , je le remets en moyenne elle restent sur la gauche au lieu de se recentrer, y a t'il un site pour regarder si la gène a deja été signalée ou bien on ne fais rien?

----------

## spider312

pour le moment on ne fait rien, les devellos ont pas le temps de résoudre les bugs qu'ils rencontrent eux même ...

----------

## arnaud75

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> c'est le fichier metallo.bg.db qui fait ça ?, parceque que ce soit de la fausse transparence, j'avais remarqué, mais j'aimerais comprendre comment evidence interprete ça pour l'adapter à mon thème
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   je ne sais pas du tout comment ça fonctionne (pas informaticien, moi) j'avais essayé de mettre d'autres fichiers .bg.db et ça donne la même chose. Et ces fichiers sont plutôt obscurs, je trouve.

Il y a quelques temps, j'avais trouvé un site qui expliquait les options, si je le retrouve, je ne manquerai pas de l'indiquer  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

Ah okay  :Very Happy: 

Ouais, un tel site m'interesserait bien, j'ai cherché ça tout l'aprem :-\ , au moins une liste des directives et de leurs valeurs ...

----------

## Dais

Suis-je le seul pour qui entrance fait une segmentation fault ?

J'ai un peu cherché et certains disaient de le lancer en root: résultat identique ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Suis-je le seul pour qui entrance fait une segmentation fault ?
> 
> J'ai un peu cherché et certains disaient de le lancer en root: résultat identique ...

 

N'hesite pas à le réinstaller ! C'est du cvs donc si ça marche pas aujourd'hui ça marchera peut être demain...

----------

## Beber

Hello,

J'ai eu une discussion avec rasterman (manager d'e) le week-end dernier, il est motivé pour faire une section fr sur le forum enilightenment ainsi qu'un www.enlightenment.org/fr

Donc s'il y a du monde motivé, je lui en reparle et on vera alors comment procédé  :Smile: 

Vala vala

++

----------

## Beber

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Suis-je le seul pour qui entrance fait une segmentation fault ?
> 
> J'ai un peu cherché et certains disaient de le lancer en root: résultat identique ...

 

Il faut bien éditer la config,

et au passage éviter l'accel 3d desfois c'est pas génial, je veux dire par la dire a entrance d'utiliser l'accel 3d

----------

## spider312

 *evidence.theme wrote:*   

> background_factory:	trans

 Trop facile  :Laughing:  fallait juste le savoir

[edit]bin en fait nan  :Sad:  [/edit]Last edited by spider312 on Wed Mar 16, 2005 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

 *Beber wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai eu une discussion avec rasterman (manager d'e) le week-end dernier, il est motivé pour faire une section fr sur le forum enilightenment ainsi qu'un www.enlightenment.org/fr
> 
> Donc s'il y a du monde motivé, je lui en reparle et on vera alors comment procédé 
> ...

 

Ah c'est cool ça ! Il me semble que maxtoo est en train de monter un site sur enlightenment justement...

Enfin on va voir  :Smile: 

Ca serait cool un site enlightenment fr !

----------

## arnaud75

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *evidence.theme wrote:*   background_factory:	trans Trop facile  fallait juste le savoir
> 
> [edit]bin en fait nan  [/edit]

 

Et en jouant avec 

```
iconview_background_tint_colour:   #000000

iconview_background_tint_alpha:   100
```

 ça ne donne vraiment rien ?

C'est malheureux, j'ai eu tellement de mal à avoir un zouli thème en bidouillant dan tous les sens, que je ne sais même plus ce que j'ai fait.

PS: toujours pas retrouvé l'explicatif des options  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

non, j'avais essayé ça aussi, mais ça ne fait que tinter mon image de fond, je viens de me retaper le man, et rien de bien concluant

Si ce n'est que j'ai enfin trouvé comment déplacer avec evidence : il faut cliquer, drag, et avant de drop, appuyer sur shift (le curseur change) drop, et enfin relacher shift  :Very Happy:  j'aurai préféré le contraire (move apr défaut et copy avec shift) mais bon ...

----------

## bosozoku

En trainant sur #documentation, on m'a indiqué https://vogelweith.homeftp.net/Linux/e17.php pour la doc en français.

Ca ne touche que debian mais bon ya pas mal de choses c'est cool  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon ça bouge un peu, on à le droit à un pager différent  :Smile: 

Alors il est plus transparent et il est beaucoup plus petit dans ses choix de taille (bien sur avec edit mode on peut l'agrandir).

Voila voila c'était ma petite intervention  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

Je viens ausi de remarquer des trucs sur engage : on peut choisi le niveau de zoom via un click droit ( :Shocked:  avec des icones en 256x256+Zoom maxi,  c'est BEEEEAAAAAAUUU)

Et puis aussi la molete sur une icone permet de passer d'une fenetre à l'autre du type de programmle lancé par cette icone (enfin c'est assez indescriptible, mais e sens que dans 2 jours je ne pourrais plus me passer de cette fonctionnalité  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## arnaud75

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis aussi la molete sur une icone permet de passer d'une fenetre à l'autre du type de programmle lancé par cette icone (enfin c'est assez indescriptible, mais e sens que dans 2 jours je ne pourrais plus me passer de cette fonctionnalité  )

 

Phénomenal ce truc  :Very Happy: 

Niveau pager, je reste dubitatif, j'aimais bien la transparence de l'ancien mais j'aime bien le "fondu doré" quand on passe d'un bureau à l'autre.

----------

## bosozoku

@Arnaud75 : je suis du même avis que toi, l'idéal serait de méler transparence et fond doré.

Bon je m'en vais essayer ce engage tout de suite (je l'ai jamais essayé en fait...). Vous le mettez sous forme de module ou en solo vous ?

Sinon je tiens à préciser que entrance ne marche pas chez moi... Enfin il veut pas me logguer sur E17.

edit : le site edoc est vraiment à jour c'est cool.

Future development is focused on the module version. Actuellement le module à moins de fonctionnalités mais ils vont améliorer tout ça et axer le dev dessus donc autant utiliser le module !

----------

## spider312

oui le module, de toute façon l'appli est très incompatible avec e17 (en fit, e17 est très incompatible avec tou ce qui 'est pas basé sur les EFL  :Razz:  ), il n' a pas de fausse transparence, de gestion des taches, de systray ... donc sous e17 l'app a très peu de choe en plus du module, rame bcp plus et est bcp plus moche

puis comme tu l'as dit, l'appli est morte né, seul le module va réelement être dévelopée

sinon, c'est quoi cet effet doré là ? je devrais peut-être laisser tomber ce thème winter foireux moi, je bénéficie aps de toutes les améliorations :p

----------

## bosozoku

@Spider : en effet je pense que comme les thèmes ont été conçus sur une version donnée, ils ne prennent pas en compte les dernières améliorations graphiques héhé, mais ceci dit c'est pas si terrible que ça le pager en ce moment.

Bon j'ai chargé le module engage, c'est pas mal ça me fait penser à starterbar de gdesklets. Pour l'instant la ibar est beaucoup plus jolie je trouve (engage est qu'un simple bloc transparent avec des icônes qui grossisent au passage). Ya bien quelques effets comme le nombre d'appli lancées, le nom, la molette etc mais bon c'est pas magnifique quoi.

Comme je critique beaucoup, je finit : je suis persuadé que ça va devenir magnifique dans le futur et je félicite les developpeurs en tous les cas  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

je trouve aussi l'effet de l'ibar plus joli, mais elle n'aura jamais de nouvelle fonctinalités, c'est juste un petit module histoire d'avoir des icones, et engage ne va pas devenir plus beau, des effets un peu améliorés verront le jour tout au plus

----------

## bosozoku

Ah bon ?! Je me disais pourtant qu'ils allaient faire d'engage une dockbar qui n'aura rien à envier à celle de mac os X. Dommage...  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

qui vivra verra  :Laughing: 

----------

## maxtoo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Beber wrote:*   Hello,
> 
> J'ai eu une discussion avec rasterman (manager d'e) le week-end dernier, il est motivé pour faire une section fr sur le forum enilightenment ainsi qu'un www.enlightenment.org/fr
> 
> Donc s'il y a du monde motivé, je lui en reparle et on vera alors comment procédé 
> ...

 

Euh, en faite, Beber est avec moi ^^

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

et installer e17 vaut vraiment le coup ? je demande çà par rapport au fait qu'il soit en CVS ....

sinon les users vous avez des screens   :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## bosozoku

Oui ca vaut le coup je pense, surtout que l'installation cvs est vraiment simplifiée avec Gentoo ! En effet il y a des ebuilds qui vont directement chercher sur le cvs  :Smile: 

Le guide de maxtoo est très bien fait justement à ce sujet. Ya aussi le site edoc.

Pour les screens, j'en fait un tout de suite si tu veux ^^ Voila !

Sinon tu peux mater http://www.stationlinux.org/screen-list.5.html mais aussi http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=Files et également https://vogelweith.homeftp.net/images/e17/Shots/e17_emblem.png (juste une parmi tant d'autres).

----------

## Beber

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> et installer e17 vaut vraiment le coup ? je demande çà par rapport au fait qu'il soit en CVS ....
> 
> sinon les users vous avez des screens   ?

 

Ils sont en CVS parce que e17 est en developpement depuis l'an 2000, e17 n'est pas prévu pour sortir assez vite, mais c'est deja très utilisable  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

car je compte changer de wm (cela fait depuis septembre que j'étais sous Fvwm ) et le changement ne fait pas de mal , alors je suis passé sous Fluxbox mais au vue par hasard de screens , aprés avoir consulter ce thread , bin çà donne envie  :Very Happy:  ...

----------

## bosozoku

J'aime pas trop le fait que engage joue le rôle de taskbar. En effet ça rajoute l'icone de l'app dans engage et si l'application est inconnue ça met une icône par defaut. Ca fait pas terrible je trouve. Sinon vous avez vu l'amélioration de e_utils_app_edit ?  :Smile: 

----------

## manu.acl

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> car je compte changer de wm (cela fait depuis septembre que j'étais sous Fvwm ) et le changement ne fait pas de mal , alors je suis passé sous Fluxbox mais au vue par hasard de screens , aprés avoir consulter ce thread , bin çà donne envie 

 

Perso je trouve pas qu'il soit encore utilisable au jour le jour

----------

## bosozoku

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Perso je trouve pas qu'il soit encore utilisable au jour le jour

 

Je pensais ça également mais en fait j'ai changé d'avis. Je l'utilise au jour le jour depuis une semaine et quelques jours et je dois dire que j'ai pas eu de gros désagréments. Au début il se crashait tout seul mais maintenant ça va mieux j'ai l'impression.

J'utilise pas encore entrance mais bon.

Ya aussi le pager qui est pas assez abouti, on doit feinter pour changer une app de bureau virtuel. C'est plein de petits trucs comme ça un peu chaint mais c'est pas mal quand même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *manu.acl wrote:*   Perso je trouve pas qu'il soit encore utilisable au jour le jour 
> 
> Je pensais ça également mais en fait j'ai changé d'avis. Je l'utilise au jour le jour depuis une semaine et quelques jours et je dois dire que j'ai pas eu de gros désagréments. Au début il se crashait tout seul mais maintenant ça va mieux j'ai l'impression.
> 
> J'utilise pas encore entrance mais bon.
> ...

 

ce sont aussi les risques du CVS  :Wink:  mais tester un CVS tel que e17 ne me fait pas peur , çà me donne envie même si çà bug.

----------

## arnaud75

À mes débuts sous linux avec la Mandrake 6.1 j'utilisais KDE, un peu logique venant de windows. Puis, à cause de la lourdeur, j'ai changé pour arriver sur Enlightenment 0.1x (me souviens plus de la version de l'époque) et j'ai tout de suite accroché. Depuis, j'ai toujours utilisé E, sauf quelques fois où j'ai testé des *box, fvwm, xfce et autres mais j'y suis toujours revenu.

 :Very Happy:  Tout ça pour dire que j'utilise E17 depuis que Rasterman l'a mis sur le CVS (c'était fin novembre) et je n'ai pas eu trop de soucis, quelques plantages par ci par là mais rien de catastrophique.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi lorsque j'emerge e-9999 voila l'erreur que j'ai :

```
make[3]: *** [enlightenment] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o enlightenment_eapp e_eapp_main.o -L/usr/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/lib32 /usr/lib/libedje.so /usr/lib/libecore_evas.so /usr/lib/libecore_x.so /usr/lib/libecore_job.so /usr/lib/libecore_ipc.so /usr/lib/libecore_con.so -lssl -lcrypto /usr/lib/libecore_txt.so /usr/lib/libecore_config.so /usr/lib/libecore.so /usr/lib/libevas.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lpng /usr/lib/libedb.so /usr/lib/libGLU.so /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so -lSM -lICE -lXmu -lXt -lXext -lXi -lX11 -lpthread /usr/lib/libeet.so -lz /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libembryo.so -lm -ldl -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

* This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

* That means there are NO promises it will work.

* If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

* before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

alors que toutes les efl sont en cvs.. :Crying or Very sad: 

une idée ? (le topic est déja poster sur le forum sauf que moi çà ne marche pas , le problême est sancé être résolu mais ne l'est pas  :Sad:  )

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider , car là même à la main comme dans le how-to çà plante  :Sad:  , alors que toutes les libs sont biens installées et elles marchent (ecore_evas_test , entrance.....) et l'build me retourne cette erreur (mon message précédent), et je fais toujours les mise à jour via le serveur mais rien ne change  :Crying or Very sad: 

vous en penSez quoi ?

----------

## bosozoku

Vraiment j'en sais rien. Une fois j'avais des libs qui voulaient pas compiler parce que mes drivers ati merdaient. opengl-update xorg-x11 à réglé le problème, tu peux tester ça vu que tu as une ati avec des drivers qui merdent en ce moment...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

okie donc en faites je fais un opengl-update xorg-x11 , suivit ensuite de emerge e , et çà reglerait le problême bon je test je te confirme çà (on en sait jamais avec ses drivers a 2fr) mais je ne pence pas que çà vienne de là

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

non toujours la même erreur  :Sad:  :Sad:  :

```
/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o enlightenment -export-dynamic -L/usr/lib -levas -L/usr/lib -lecore -lecore_job -lecore_x -lecore_evas -lecore_con -lecore_ipc -lecore_txt -lecore_fb -lecore_config -lecore_file -L/usr/lib -leet -lz -ljpeg -lm -L/usr/lib -ledje -L/usr/lib -leet -lz -ljpeg -L/usr/lib -lembryo -lm  -ldl e_main.o e_user.o e_manager.o e_path.o e_init.o e_ipc.o e_error.o e_container.o e_zone.o e_desk.o e_border.o e_pointer.o e_config.o e_menu.o e_object.o e_icon.o e_box.o e_int_menus.o e_module.o e_apps.o e_atoms.o e_utils.o e_canvas.o e_focus.o e_place.o e_resist.o e_startup.o e_hints.o e_gadman.o e_signals.o e_xinerama.o e_table.o e_layout.o e_test.o   

e_eapp_main.c: Dans la fonction « main »:

e_eapp_main.c:149: error: `EET_FILE_MODE_READ_WRITE' undeclared (first use in this function)

e_eapp_main.c:149: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

e_eapp_main.c:149: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [e_eapp_main.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o enlightenment e_main.o e_user.o e_manager.o e_path.o e_init.o e_ipc.o e_error.o e_container.o e_zone.o e_desk.o e_border.o e_pointer.o e_config.o e_menu.o e_object.o e_icon.o e_box.o e_int_menus.o e_module.o e_apps.o e_atoms.o e_utils.o e_canvas.o e_focus.o e_place.o e_resist.o e_startup.o e_hints.o e_gadman.o e_signals.o e_xinerama.o e_table.o e_layout.o e_test.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L/usr/lib -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXi /usr/lib/libedje.so /usr/lib/libecore_evas.so /usr/lib/libecore_x.so -lXcursor -lXinerama /usr/lib/libecore_job.so /usr/lib/libecore_ipc.so /usr/lib/libecore_con.so -lssl -lcrypto /usr/lib/libecore_txt.so /usr/lib/libecore_fb.so /usr/lib/libecore_config.so /usr/lib/libecore_file.so /usr/lib/libecore.so /usr/lib/libevas.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lpng /usr/lib/libedb.so /usr/lib/libdirectfb.so /usr/lib/libfusion.so /usr/lib/libdirect.so /usr/lib/libGLU.so /usr/lib/libGL.so -lSM -lICE -lXmu -lXt -lXext -lX11 -lpthread /usr/lib/libeet.so -lz /usr/lib/libjpeg.so //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so /usr/lib/libembryo.so -lm -ldl -Wl,--rpath -Wl,//usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5 -Wl,--rpath -Wl,//usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5

e_border.o(.text+0x37b4): In function `_e_border_eval':

: undefined reference to `ecore_x_e_frame_size_set'

e_apps.o(.text+0xc88): In function `_e_app_cb_monitor':

: undefined reference to `ecore_file_monitor_type_get'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [enlightenment] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

donc là je ne sais plus quoi faire  :Crying or Very sad:  j'y suis depuis hier , vous avez une solution ? les users de e17 ou les develloppeurs ?  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Essaie de réinstaller les lib efl. 

Apparement il bloque sur ecore. Perso à chaque fois que je met à jour E, je reinstalle toutes les lib efl + e.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Essaie de réinstaller les lib efl. 
> 
> Apparement il bloque sur ecore. Perso à chaque fois que je met à jour E, je reinstalle toutes les lib efl + e.

 

j'ai fais ce que tu m'a dis çà ne change rien  :Sad:  , toujours la même erreur , mais tu as utiliser le how-to de maxtoo pour l'emerger ? 

car voici mon ordre d'install des efl :

```

 emerge imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl

```

normalement c'est bon .....

je ne comprends plus , quand pensez vous ?

----------

## bosozoku

Oui j'ai utilisé le guide de maxtoo.

Mais il faut mettre à jour les lib efl ! 

Refais emerge imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl e

Je fais cette commande tous les 2 ou 3 jours.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai utilisé le guide de maxtoo.
> 
> Mais il faut mettre à jour les lib efl ! 
> 
> Refais emerge imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl e
> ...

 

je viens de le refaire (les libs)puis aprés j'ai refais pour e (emerge e), et j'obtiens la même erreur ....

donc là je ne vois pas ......une idée ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je viens de le refaire (les libs)puis aprés j'ai refais pour e (emerge e), et j'obtiens la même erreur ....
> 
> donc là je ne vois pas ......une idée ?

 

Non pas vraiment... Chez moi ça passe parfaitement.

----------

## rookmoot

je suis bien interessÃ© pour la doc en francais ou le reste, j'adore e16 et e17, j'en ai parlÃ© au gens qui soccupe de edocs avec moi, edocs va etre bouger sur enlightenment.org comme guide ! dc... on pourrait peut etre en faire une version francaise ou travailÃ© tous ensemble... a voir...

Maxtoo si tu veux plus d'info tu m'envois un mail : joligardon@gmail.com

ou tu viens direct sur #edocs @ freenode.net

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

justement toi qui t'occupe de edoc , tu ne peut pas nous aider ?

ps : le #edocs sur freenode.net est vide il n'y a personne

----------

## bosozoku

#edocumentation (avec ou sans S je sais plus).

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci j'y suis mais personne ne me répond  :Sad:  , (j'avais trouvé en faite )

espérons que un jour je sois sous e17  :Sad: 

----------

## arnaud75

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Oui j'ai utilisé le guide de maxtoo.
> 
> Mais il faut mettre à jour les lib efl ! 
> 
> Refais emerge imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl e
> ...

 

De temps en temps, j'avais des soucis de compil d'une EFL sans être forcément la même, depuis j'utilise plutôt ce que préconise Rasterman sur fd.o, voilà donc ce que je fais pour mettre à jour les EFL:

```
emerge -a eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart edb entrance etox ewl elicit examine engrave entice e_utils evidence e engage erss
```

Peut-être que ça résoudra ton problème.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

mon, problême est résolu  :Smile:  , en fait j'ai compilé toutes les efl en cvs (comme çà à jour ) et çà passe niquel ....

----------

## bosozoku

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> mon, problême est résolu  , en fait j'ai compilé toutes les efl en cvs (comme çà à jour ) et çà passe niquel ....

 

Cool ! Alors tes impressions de E17 ?

----------

## R@NNIS

Mes derniers shots d' enlightenment 0.17 cvs :

http://www.linuxshot.org/index.php?page=detail&id_user=1&id_ss=4

http://www.linuxshot.org/index.php?page=detail&id_user=1&id_ss=85

http://www.linuxshot.org/index.php?page=detail&id_user=1&id_ss=118

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui en effet pas mal des screens  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Cool ! Alors tes impressions de E17 ?

 

oui j'adore tiens pour voir ce que çà donne (vraiment apeine retouché )

20050328

alors ? 

comment faites vous pour avoir la VRAI transparence gérée par e17 SANS les composite (comme l'ombrage) ?

----------

## bosozoku

Bah ya pas de vrai transparence sans composite...

Apparement il ya un semblant de vrai transparence dans le pager  :Smile: 

Pour l'ombrage par contre c'est un module E17. Très joli !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bin j'ai entendus dire que çà serait gérer directement par e , la transparence et l'ombrage car normalement pour l'ombrage aussi il faut un composite donc.... ya pas un module pour ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> bin j'ai entendus dire que çà serait gérer directement par e , la transparence et l'ombrage car normalement pour l'ombrage aussi il faut un composite donc.... ya pas un module pour ?

 

Bah je t'ai dis qu'E17 possédait un module pour l'ombrage, il est chargé directement donc tu devrais le voir dans le menu "modules" je ne me souviens plus de son nom. 

Pour la transparence heu je ne suis pas au courant, déja que la pseudo transparence est encore capricieuse...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   bin j'ai entendus dire que çà serait gérer directement par e , la transparence et l'ombrage car normalement pour l'ombrage aussi il faut un composite donc.... ya pas un module pour ? 
> 
> Bah je t'ai dis qu'E17 possédait un module pour l'ombrage, il est chargé directement donc tu devrais le voir dans le menu "modules" je ne me souviens plus de son nom. 
> 
> Pour la transparence heu je ne suis pas au courant, déja que la pseudo transparence est encore capricieuse...

 

non mais tu m'a mal compris , j'ai l'ombrage mais c'était juste une question pour la transparence ..... bon je cherche des modules simpas .

----------

## bllgtse

Salut tout le monde,

J'aimerais aussi passer à e17, mais malheureusement, comme gentoo_lover, je n'arrive pas à l'installer

(enfin, chez moi, c'est imlib2 qui ne veut pas compiler)

J'ai essayé les ~x86 et -*, et rien ne fonctionne :'(:'(

Gentoo_lover (ou un autre qui aurait réussi), pourrais-tu m'expliquer clairement (considère que t'as vraiment un abruti en face  :Wink:  ) la démarche à suivre ?

Merci

----------

## bosozoku

Tu as regardé le guide de Maxtoo : http://www.gentoofr.org/docs/e17-guide.html ?

Mais aussi edoc : http://lude.net/edocs/#distribution

----------

## arnaud75

À l'heure actuelle pour la transparence c'est de la fausse, gérée avec Esetroot.

Et pour l'ombrage, ça n'a rien à voir avec le composite de Xorg, trop "pourri" suivant les dires de Rasterman. C'est donc un module développé spécialement pour E17.

----------

## bllgtse

Oui j'ai lu l'how to de maxtoo et de lude.net

Mais rien ne fonctionne :'(:'(

----------

## Dais

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire quoi mettre dans les configs de Entrance pour pouvoir lancer xfce ? j'ai tenté de mettre xfce, ou startxfce4, et aucun ne me lance quoi que ce soit ..

Et quels thèmes y a-t-il à part default (taillights ?), darkrock, et Nebulous ?

Et devrais-je le mettre à jour ? Je veux dire, y a-t-il eu des changements importants ces derniers temps ?

----------

## spider312

Tu créés un script de démarage (qui lance "startxcfe" et les autres goodies qu doivent être lancées, il existe surement déja, mais peut-être pas dans ce repertoire, ni sous le bon nom) et tu le mets dans /etc/X11/Sessions puis dans entrance-config à "session" tu mets le nom de ce script

Et comme Thèmes, j'ai ça : http://ftp.spider-serv.net/tweak/e17/entrance/

Les thèmes en plus ont tous étés trouvés là : http://www.atmos.org/edje je pense (dead actuellement)Last edited by spider312 on Tue Mar 29, 2005 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

ok merci ^^

mais j'essaierai demain, je dois partir, et puis j'ai lancé l'update de l'ensemble de e17 (cf la commande plus haut sur cette page)  :Razz: 

----------

## arnaud75

Il y a un autre thème que je trouve très bien pour entrance, sobre, simple, rapide, pas de fioritures qui bouffent du CPU quand on folde de l'autre côté  :Wink:  mais vraiment zouli tout de même.

C'est Glass, malheureusement, je crois que je l'avais déniché sur le site de Rasterman mais impossible de remettre la main dessus, m'enfin je le mets sur mon ftp, le thème et sa photo.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut à tous.

J'ai décidé de tester E17, et donc pour cela créé un script pour emerger tout ce qu'il faut :

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge dev-libs/eet x11-libs/evas x11-libs/ecore dev-libs/embryo media-libs/imlib2 media-libs/edje x11-libs/esmart media-libs/emotion media-libs/epeg media-libs/epsilon dev-db/edb media-libs/etox x11-libs/ewl x11-wm/e x11-misc/entrance dev-libs/engrave dev-util/e_utils app-misc/examine x11-misc/engage app-misc/evidence media-gfx/elicit media-gfx/entice media-video/elation media-video/envision sci-calculators/equate mail-client/embrace net-news/erss
```

Je l'exécute régulièrement histoire de me tenir à jour (j'utilise Entrance comme login manager) mais depuis un mois que je le teste, je n'ai jamais pu lancer E :

Avec startx : SEGMENTATION FAULT !!!!

Avec Entrance : retour direct à Entrance après avortement du lancement !!!

Je n'ai pas la moindre idée d'où vient le pb étant donné que toutes les compilations se passent parfaitement. Si vous avez des idées...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

essais de supprimer .e/ à la racine de /root et de $[HOME] pour ton user , et relance le , pour entrance prends la version cvs  et creer un fichier e17 dans les fichiers de gdm car celui ci les utilises mais essais deja de le lancer via startx en user aprés avoir éffacé ton .e , et en le tenant à jour çà devrait s'arranger car j'avais le même problême et là çà marche au poil  :Wink: !

en ce qui concerne les modules j'adore le flam  :Smile:  et le snow  :Smile:  ...espérons qu'il en fassent un pour la transparence

----------

## Beber

Je fait un appel pour les personnes fana d'IRC et de E pour leur signaler la création (d'avis de raster, maitre des jeux dans le projet E) sur salon #e.fr sur irc.freenode.org

Il sera également très prochainement ouvert un forum francais sur le site d'enlightenment, et aussi un site pour la documentation a propos d'e (utilisation, developpement, ...)

@+

----------

## Dais

Question bête: j'ai mis à jour e17 via la commande plus haut sur cette page, et .. je ne vois ni le changement du thème de base (il était censé ne plus y avoir les contours noirs pour le menu etc..) ni le changement d'apparence du pager (c'est toujours ce truc transparent) ..

J'ai pourtant effacé mes dossiers .e de mon user et du root ..

----------

## DidgeriDude

ben j'ai tout essayé, en mode user comme en root : j'ai effacé ~/.e/ mais rien n'a changé.

J'obtiens toujours la même chose :

```
WARNING: not a utf8 locale!

**** SEGMENTATION FAULT ****

**** Printing Backtrace... ****

/usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17(e_sigseg_act+0x59)[0x806ccc9]

waiting for X server to shut down
```

En fait, je n'ai jamais rien eu d'autre sinon l'apparition durant 1/4 de seconde d'un pitit curseur de souris avant le crash !!

Snif snif, d'autant plus que les autres progs marchent au poil : entrance, evidence, etc...

@Gentoo_Lover : perso, je préfère utiliser edb_gtk_ed /etc/entrance_config.db pour configurer entrance !!

----------

## Dais

beuh .. je veux mettre l'ensemble de e17 à jour puis patatras .. durant l'emerge de e:

http://pastebin.com/265265

EDIT: j'ai remplacé le code par un lien pastebin, ça remplira moins le forum  :Razz: 

----------

## arnaud75

J'en ai déjà parlé ici, il peut être judicieux de faire un quickpkg de ce qu'on a compilé avant de faire la mise à jour de tout le bazar  :Wink: 

Avant de mettre à jour je lance un 

```
quickpkg eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart edb entrance etox ewl elicit examine engrave entice e_utils evidence e engage erss
```

Puis la mise à jour

```
emerge -a eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart edb entrance etox ewl elicit examine engrave entice e_utils evidence e engage erss
```

Si tout marche bien, tant mieux, sinon je re-emerge les paquets que j'ai créés précédemment en attendant de trouver la solution ou que ce soit réparé dans le CVS.

Voilou

----------

## Dais

bah euh que je sache, ça n'empêche pas les packages déjà installés de fonctionner ..

----------

## Dais

Bon, aujourd'hui tout s'est bien installé  :Razz: 

Par contre, quand je lance Warcraft 3 avec Entrance, je n'ai pas de clavier o_o et j'en ai pour les DE "normaux".

----------

## bosozoku

Chez moi entrance n'a jamais été capable de lancer un bureau et au pire (c'est à dire souvent) il plantait complement le pc...  :Sad: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Perso, pour configurer Entrance, je fais tout à la main (je n'ai aucun fichier dans /etc/X11/Sessions ni dans /usr/share/xsessions)

Pour une config à la main, login et session X, puis, dans un terminal, edb_gtk_ed /etc/entrance_config.db.

Ensuite, pour chaque session, on configure les 3 clés :

/entrance/session/[num]/icon

/entrance/session/[num]/session

/entrance/session/[num]/title

dans /entrance.../icon, il doit y avoir un fichier .png

dans /entrance.../title, ce qu'on veut voir apparaitre dans la liste de sessions

dans /entrance.../session, le nom d'un fichier de session X ou directement le chemin complet pour l'exécutable du WM.

Pour info, voici la config que je me suis faite :

```
int   /entrance/auth               1

int   /entrance/autologin/mode     0

str   /entrance/date_format        %A %d %B %Y

str   /entrance/greeting/after

str   /entrance/greeting/before    Bienvenue sur

str   /entrance/session/0/icon     default.png

str   /entrance/session/0/session  /usr/bin/fvwm2

str   /entrance/session/0/title    FVWM

str   /entrance/session/1/icon     default.png

str   /entrance/session/1/session  /usr/bin/startfluxbox

str   /entrance/session/1/title    FluxBox

str   /entrance/session/2/icon     default.png

str   /entrance/session/2/session  /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17

str   /entrance/session/2/title    E17

str   /entrance/session/3/icon     default.png

str   /entrance/session/3/session  default

str   /entrance/session/3/title    Session par default

str   /entrance/session/4/icon     failsafe.png

str   /entrance/session/4/session  failsafe

str   /entrance/session/4/title    Failsafe

int   /entrance/session/count      5

int   /entrance/system/halt        1

int   /entrance/system/reboot      1

str   /entrance/theme              default.eet

str   /entrance/time_format        %H:%M:%S

str   /entrance/user/0/icon        default.eet

str   /entrance/user/0/session     /usr/bin/fvwm2

str   /entrance/user/0/user        dude

int   /entrance/user/count         1

int   /entrance/user/remember      1

int   /entrance/user/remember_n    5
```

Comme on le voit, il y a 5 sessions (clé /entrance/session/count), numérotées de 0 à 4.

Si j'ai bien compris, la section user sert à se rappeler la dernière session afin de ne pas avoir à en choisir une à chaque login si on utilise toujours la même. Cette section se met donc à jour toute seule !!

Les options de date et heure sont dans man date.

Par contre, si on veut rajouter des clés (pour rajouter des sessions par exemple), c'est pas très pratique car il faut taper le nom complet de la clé à chaque ajout. Donc un terminal à côté avec la commande edb_ed /etc/entrance_config.db qui liste toutes les clés est bien pratique pour un copier-coller !

Et voilou, maintenant, j'aimerais juste que E17 se lance et ne "segmente fault" pas  :Wink: .

Peut-être que certaines variables USE pour la compilation ne sont pas indiquées, telles nptl ou threads, je ne sais pas...

----------

## norikage

salut.  J'utilise e17 et entrance depuis plus d'un mois et j'ai pas trop de probleme.  Et c'est tres rapide !  Sur mon ordinateur portable celeron 1.1 ghz, e17 prend seulement quelques secondes au plus pour passer de la ligne de commande a X et e17!   :Smile:   C'est aussi vite sinon plus vite que fvwm-crystal.

Pour entrance, moi j'ai préféré garder les fichiers dans /etc/X11/Sessions question de passer quelques commandes chaque fois que je boot dans X comme, entre autre, les 4 lignes qu'il faut mettre pour ne pas avoir l'into de e et la boite d'avertissemenet en arrivant dans e.

DidgeriDude, je n'ai aucune idée pour ton probleme de seg fault.  le probleme n'est pas avec nptl ni threads puisque jai tous ces flags dans mon make.conf et je n'ai aucun probleme.  Voici mes config de make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

...

USE="3dnow acpi anthy alsa -arts avi cjk divx4linux dvd encode -gnome gtk gtk2 ithreads -kde ldap nas network nls nptl nvidia mmx oggvorbis opengl pam pthreads -qt samba sse svga tcpd unicode xvid X"

...
```

Je ne peux pas vraiment aider plus que ca pour l'instant.  Je n'ai pas d'autre piste.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Perso, pour configurer Entrance, je fais tout à la main (je n'ai aucun fichier dans /etc/X11/Sessions ni dans /usr/share/xsessions)
> 
> Pour une config à la main, login et session X, puis, dans un terminal, edb_gtk_ed /etc/entrance_config.db.
> 
> Ensuite, pour chaque session, on configure les 3 clés :
> ...

 

+10 000  :Very Happy:  super idée en effet , sinon est ce qu'il y a un moyen pour que lorsque on update entrance via cvs ne pas re choisir e17 en wm à charger qu'il garde les saves de session de l'ancien qui était compilé !! car à chaque fois sinon je le remet pas forcement et il me met gnome donc je suis obligé de me deloguer puis spécifié e17 et me reloguer !! et çà je pense c'est pour tout le monde pareil mais bon c'est chaint quand même ...

ps : voici mes derniers screens :

ICI

ET Là

----------

## DidgeriDude

@norikage : Tu as raison en ce qui concerne le lancement de quelques trucs avant le WM et donc pour utiliser les fichiers de sessions, mais comme chez moi, j'utilise FVWM 99% du temps, tout est configuré dans celui-ci ! voilou

@Gentoo_Lover : Je n'ai pas trop compris mais bon...  :Laughing:   Sache juste qu'à chaque update de Entrance il modifie /etc/entrance_config.edb (etc-update...) mais attention, en ce moment les fichiers .eet sont modifiés pour le noveau format .edj et donc il n'est pas toujours une bonne idée de virer le nouveau et de garder l'ancien !...

----------

## norikage

@DidgeriDude : Si j'ai bien compris quand j'ai lu pour les .eet et les .edj, c'est simplement une formalité.  Je crois que les .eet vont rester et les .edj sont ajouté pour simplement faire la différence entre les fichiers qui utilise edje et ceux qui ne l'utilise pas.  ou quelque chose du genre.  J'avais un probleme avec emblem et les background qui était en .eet dernierement.  En les renomant en .edj tout a fonctionné.  Donc je ne crois pas qu'il y ait réellement un nouveau format, simplement une nouvelle extention de fichier.

@Gentoo_Lover : Pour les config de entrance, je te conseil de comparer le nouveau entrance_config.db et le nouveau avec edb_gtk_ed pour voir les différence et tu modifie au besoin.  J'ai juste eu a modifier le theme utilisé dernierement pour .edj.  Sinon tout reste pareil.

----------

## CryoGen

Voila l'erreur que j'ai depuis 2 ou 3 jours  :Sad: 

```
/bin/sh: line 1: 27284 Erreur de segmentation  edje_cc -v -id ../../data/themes/skeleton/bits/images skeleton.edc ../../data/themes/skeleton.edj

/bin/sh: line 1: 27281 Erreur de segmentation  edje_cc -v -id ../../data/themes/default/bits/images default.edc ../../data/themes/default.edj

make[3]: *** [skeleton.edj] Erreur 139

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: *** [default.edj] Erreur 139

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ewl-9999/work/e17/libs/ewl/data/themes'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ewl-9999/work/e17/libs/ewl/data'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ewl-9999/work/e17/libs/ewl'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/ewl-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

```

Si quelqu'un a une idée ^^

----------

## norikage

Je ne sais pas exactement qu'est-ce qui cause cette erreur, mais une possibilité c'est que l'ordre d'installation n'a pas été respecté.  va voir http://www.enlightenment.org/index.php?id=35 tu aura l'ordre des fichers a installer.  ewl est le dernier a installer pour EFL.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

tu peux quand même installer e17 sans ewl , (on me l'a dis sur #edocumentation) et çà avais marché sinon assure toi bien que tout es en CVS et re essais plus tard çà devrait rentrer dans l'ordre , et installe tout bien comme indiqué dans l'ordre de la edoc !

----------

## Beber

CryoGen : recompile edje, c'est le seul problem que j'y voit  :Wink: 

Petite pub encore pour #e.fr : il commence a y avoir un peu plus de monde, des developpeurs (XCB, emotion, ...), des personnes qui font de la docs, .. 

Mais on est toujours qu'une petite dizaine, ajoutez le salon a vos salons de connection  :Wink: 

@+

----------

## CryoGen

Je recompile toujours tout quand je teste  :Very Happy: 

ce qui est bizarre c'est que edje_cc marche au debut puis segfault ... c'est etonnant...

```
Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1,            

 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.10

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  8 2005, 13:17:56)            

]

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.5, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.8.5-r3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r1, 2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math            

 -fforce-addr"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share            

/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kd            

e/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/s            

hare/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/g            

eneric/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/q            

mail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mfpmath=sse -ffast-ma            

th -fforce-addr"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig candy ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr            

-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://www.mirror.ac.uk/mirror/www.ibibli            

o.org/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@Euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@Euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

et mes USE

```
USE=" 3dnow 3dnowex alsa aac acpi acpi4linux apache2 avi bash-completion \

     cups divx4linux doc dvb dvd encode escreen fbcon ftp gimpprint gnome gtk2 \

     imagemagic imlib2 jabber java jpeg matroska mime mmx mozilla mpeg msn \

     nptl nptlonly ooo-kde openal opengl pdflib php pic ppds quicktime \

     real sse truetype truetype-fonts usb X xchatdccserver xine xosd xvid \

     -arts -esd bash-completion -xinerama"
```

----------

## kernelsensei

tu peux aller plus haut ds le message d'erreur stp ?

Merci.

----------

## CryoGen

```
edje_cc: Wrote      1153 bytes (   1Kb) for "images/41" image entry "arrow-combo-closed.png" compress: [raw: -433.8%] [real: -706.3%]

edje_cc: Wrote      6497 bytes (   6Kb) for "images/42" image entry "square-shadow.png" compress: [raw: 96.0%] [real: -208.9%]

/bin/sh: line 1: 15676 Erreur de segmentation  edje_cc -v -id ../../data/themes/default/bits/images default.edc ../../data/themes/default.edj

make[3]: *** [default.edj] Erreur 139

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

/bin/sh: line 1: 15679 Erreur de segmentation  edje_cc -v -id ../../data/themes/skeleton/bits/images skeleton.edc ../../data/themes/skeleton.edj

make[3]: *** [skeleton.edj] Erreur 139

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ewl-9999/work/e17/libs/ewl/data/themes'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ewl-9999/work/e17/libs/ewl/data'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ewl-9999/work/e17/libs/ewl'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/ewl-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

si je remonte plus haut, y'a la fin de compil de ewl... l'erreur vient du traitement avec edge... 

à noter que depuis j'ai chnager l'ordre et que ca bloque à l'emerge de "emotion" qui utilise aussi edje_cc...

----------

## bobbix

Bonjour,

Je dois avouer que les screens sont plutôt sympa. J'aimerais savoir si c'est plutôt un environnement lourd ou léger? car c'est mon premier critère pour choisir un DM. 

Aussi, si je regarde le screen, j'ai l'impression que les éléments ressemblent fortement à gDesklets. Mon soucis est donc de savoir s'il faut toujours réduire toutes les fenêtres pour les voir (ce que je ne trouve vraiment pas pratique pour l'heure par exemple).

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## Beber

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je dois avouer que les screens sont plutôt sympa. J'aimerais savoir si c'est plutôt un environnement lourd ou léger? car c'est mon premier critère pour choisir un DM. 

 

Non, c'est vraiment très léger, mais pas encore fini, c'est a dire que emotion n'est pas au plus haut de ces possibilités, ewl c'est encore pire, bref ca dev, ca dev, et ce wm aura une avance de quelques année devant lui.

Avec le gadget flame + snow + le wallpaper "vivant", j'ai a peu pres 25Mo de ram utilisé, et en gros 1% du cpu utilisé, et ma machine n'est pas du tout une bete de course  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aussi, si je regarde le screen, j'ai l'impression que les éléments ressemblent fortement à gDesklets. Mon soucis est donc de savoir s'il faut toujours réduire toutes les fenêtres pour les voir (ce que je ne trouve vraiment pas pratique pour l'heure par exemple).
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses

 

La pas contre tu n'a pas le choix, il faut reduire la fenetre qui est par dessus, ou la déplacée

----------

## bobbix

 *Beber wrote:*   

>  *bobbix wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> Je dois avouer que les screens sont plutôt sympa. J'aimerais savoir si c'est plutôt un environnement lourd ou léger? car c'est mon premier critère pour choisir un DM.  
> 
> Non, c'est vraiment très léger, mais pas encore fini, c'est a dire que emotion n'est pas au plus haut de ces possibilités, ewl c'est encore pire, bref ca dev, ca dev, et ce wm aura une avance de quelques année devant lui.
> ...

 

25 Mo  :Shocked:  impressionnant. Et, c'est plutôt GTK, QT, ou autre chose? (là j'avoue, je pourrais chercher, mais bon, c'est tellement plus simple de poser une question ici  :Wink: )

Merci

----------

## Dais

[  ] GTK

[  ] QT

[X] Autre chose

----------

## Beber

Et ce autre chose est nommé EFL : la merveille a l'état pur (ou comment codé un player vidéo transparent en 40 lignes en C)

http://enlightenment.org/index.php?session=9cf1d32415&id=18&select=ePortal

http://enlightenment.org/index.php?session=9cf1d32415&id=20&select=ePortal

----------

## bosozoku

Heu 1% CPU avec le wallpaper vivant ça m'étonnerai beaucoup, tu veux dire 100% ?!

Par contre c'est vrai que c'est légé sans ce fameux wallpaper qui supporte pas encore l'opengl. Mais dans l'ensemble il est très légé (on s'en rend compte rien qu'en enlevant le splash de démarrage).

----------

## mrduchnok

et tant qu'on est dans les questions "générales", il vous a fallu beaucoup de place (disque dur) pour installer e17 et toutes ces dépendances ? avec tous vos screen jme sent vraiment tenté   :Razz: 

----------

## arnaud75

J'ai une question pour vous !

N'avez-vous pas des soucis avec Gaim ?

Chez moi, il suffit que je le ferme et hop E17 se vautre et je reviens sur entrance.

J'ai testé sur E16.8 et aucun souci.

@mrduchnok, ça doit prendre dans les 40Mo à peu près.

----------

## Treovo

Bravo pour le post, c'est une trés bonne idée  :Smile: 

J'ai enfin réussi à compiler E17 et aimerais profiter d'engage. La seule chose qui me retient de laisser tomber iBar c'est que je n'arrive pas à gérer la transparence...

J'ai lu toutes les docs et ai notamment essayé d'entrer via la ligne de commande les valeurs b"00000000" (ou un truc dans le genre, promis il n'y avait pas de fautes de frappe). Le résultat c'est qu'engage tourne sous un fond noir.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

J'ai le vague sentiment que ca à un lien avec la gestion des fonds d'écran, car lorsque je lance engage il m'indique:

```

- Esmart_Trans Error: Could not read root window pixmap property

- Esmart_Trans Error: Cannot create transparency pixmap: no valid wallpaper and no background color set.

```

J'ai pourtant utilisé e17setroot pour modifier mon fond d'écran.

Merci d'avance!

----------

## Treovo

Désolé, j'aurais du placer un peu plus de confiance en Google  :Embarassed: 

http://www.mail-archive.com/enlightenment-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg03104.html

Le problème de transparence est en effet résolu en utilisant l'option -m 0. Par contre comme le signale la personne qui a posté ce message, engage fait de la "rémanence". C'est à dire qeu tout ce qui a été tracé dans la zone de transparence une fois n'est pas remis à jour...ce qui fait qu'après avoir passé deux ou trois fois la souris sur la barre on n'y vois plus rien, tout est brouillé.

Un problème pour une solution  :Laughing: 

Ceci dit, si quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner engage avec la transparence de facon correcte je sus preneur...

----------

## Dais

J'ai pas encore vraiment cherché à utiliser engage pour l'instant (il était pas censé être dans les modules dans le menu ?)

En parlant de menu, e17genmenu roxor des ours polaires ! Mais y a-t-il un moyen d'éditer le menu de manière perso ? Car certaines applications ne sont pas rajoutées, ou d'autres ne sont pas placées là où je voudrais, etc .. mais bon déjà e17genmenu ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/e17genmenu ) aide beaucoup à adopter e17 ^^

EDIT: oh, et est-ce normal que nautilus n'aie aucun thème d'icône quand je le lance depuis e17 ? Même si j'en mets un, il suffit que je ferne e17 et la prochaine fois mon nautilus n'aura pas de thème .. et cela ne me fait pas ça sous xfce ou autre.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'ai pas encore vraiment cherché à utiliser engage pour l'instant (il était pas censé être dans les modules dans le menu ?)
> 
> En parlant de menu, e17genmenu roxor des ours polaires ! Mais y a-t-il un moyen d'éditer le menu de manière perso ? Car certaines applications ne sont pas rajoutées, ou d'autres ne sont pas placées là où je voudrais, etc .. mais bon déjà e17genmenu ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/e17genmenu ) aide beaucoup à adopter e17 ^^
> 
> EDIT: oh, et est-ce normal que nautilus n'aie aucun thème d'icône quand je le lance depuis e17 ? Même si j'en mets un, il suffit que je ferne e17 et la prochaine fois mon nautilus n'aura pas de thème .. et cela ne me fait pas ça sous xfce ou autre.

 

tu va dans 

```
 cd ~.e/e/application(s)/all/
```

et par exemple firefox.eapp ou eterm.eapp est en faite un fchier de e_utils_eapp_edit que tu ouvre avec et cela contient un icone avec la commande pour le menu ainsi que le nom sous lequel tu veux le voir....

```
e_utils_eapp_edit firefox.eapp
```

 par exemple  :Smile:  , j'espere répondre à ta question (çà pour le menu + ibar)

----------

## spider312

euh, ça a l'air bien, mais ça marche comment, je lance e17genmenu -g, j'ai pleins de lignes qui apparaissent (comme celles à la fin d'un e_util_app_edit), mais le menu ne change pas, comment se fait-ce ? Je n'ai ni gnome ni KDE d'installé (quelques morceaux de gnome pour certaines applis, mais rien de plus) ça vient de là ? dans ce cas, quel interet ?

Ousp rien dit, je l'avais lancé en root  :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## spider312

Bon ok, j'ai eu droit à un menu gnome vide, et quand j'ai voulu quitter ce menu, plantage de E  :Very Happy:  tant pis, ce qu'il manque vraiment pour ce menu, c'est un éditeur graphique  :Wink: 

Par contre, le menu gnome a une icone, et ça je me demandais justement comment le faire, un de vous saurait ?

[edit]Trouvé  :Very Happy:  : .directory.eapp dans le repertoire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Bon ok, j'ai eu droit à un menu gnome vide, et quand j'ai voulu quitter ce menu, plantage de E  tant pis, ce qu'il manque vraiment pour ce menu, c'est un éditeur graphique 
> 
> Par contre, le menu gnome a une icone, et ça je me demandais justement comment le faire, un de vous saurait ?
> 
> [edit]Trouvé  : .directory.eapp dans le repertoire 

 

oui je crois que le nom du soft n'est pas orthographié comme ceci , (cherche avec e_utils +TAB) car tu n'en a pas 30 000 , et ce soft là est un editeur graphique mais d'entrées du menu (c'est soft par soft , par exemple un .eapp pour firefox puis . eapp pour xmms) ensuite il me semble que l'arborescence de ton menu se trouve dans ~.e/e/application/.order (à vérifier) ...

sinon vérifis que tu es bien emergé e_utils (en cvs bien sur) 

```

etcat e_utils

```

----------

## spider312

non mais je parle pas d'un éditeur pour chaque entrées, je parle d'un éditeur global, pour pas avoir à créer les repertoires et les fichiers .order à la main

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> non mais je parle pas d'un éditeur pour chaque entrées, je parle d'un éditeur global, pour pas avoir à créer les repertoires et les fichiers .order à la main

 

-1 pour moi  :Razz:  , autant pour je n'avais compris  non à vrai dire je ne vois pas regarde du coté du site de raster peut être que tu trouvera ton bonheur mais moi qui ai une grande envie de programmer une petite applie (une toute petite ) de UTILE si on peut dire , çà serai peut être simpas de faire çà....

quand pense tu ?

----------

## Dais

Gentoo_Lover: merci pour ces infos, toujours utile ^^ mais euh .. en quoi cela aide-t-il pour mes problèmes ? ^^;

Je veux dire, pour ajouter une icône à une appli oui c cool, mais tu as juste à lancer l'appli, faire clic droit dans la barre de la fenêtre et faire "edit icon".

Et il n'y a rien pour éditer la position dans le menu ou quoi que ce soit (ou alors j'ai pas .. et ça fait une semaine ou un peu moins que j'ai mis e17 à jour)

Et pour mon prob nautilus, je parle du thème d'icônes affichés, genre je navigue dans mes dossiers et fichiers, et ils ont tous la même image.

Du coup je ne sais pas vraiment à quoi tu répondais, et dans les deux cas c'était pas bon ^^;

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Et il n'y a rien pour éditer la position dans le menu ou quoi que ce soit

 Oui, c'est bien ce dont on parle

----------

## Dais

Oui enfin vous parlez quand même de fichiers .order qui pourraient permettre de changer cet ordre .. je demande pas forcément une appli pour éditer l'ordre, juste où c'est géré, quitte à l'éditer avec nano ou autre.

----------

## spider312

aaaaah !  :Laughing: 

ils sont dans les repertoires tout simplement, euh le mieux c'est de regarder une arborescence existante (la mienne est là : http://ftp.spider-serv.net/tweak/e17/applications.tar.gz )

sinon exemple : (dans ~/.e/e/applications)

```
all/firefox.eapp

all/thunderbird.eapp

all/xchat.eapp

all/crack-attack.eapp

all/frozen-bubble.eapp

favorites/.order

favorites/net

favorites/net/.order

favorites/jeux

favorites/jeux/.order
```

 avec dans favorites/.order : 

```
jeux

net
```

 (pour mettre les sous menus dans l'ordre voulu)

dans favorites/net/.order

```
firefox.eapp

thunderbird.eapp

xchat.eapp
```

 et dans favorites/jeux/.order : 

```
crack-attack.eapp

frozen-bubble.eapp
```

tout ça avec autant de niveaux de repertoires que tu veux dans favorites représentant autant de niveaux de sous menusLast edited by spider312 on Wed Apr 06, 2005 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

cooool merci ! Exactement ce que je cherchais ^^

----------

## spider312

 :Wink:  (petite faute corrigée)

----------

## marvin rouge

alors là, le coup de la roulette sur les icones de engage (module) pour swapper d'une fenêtre à l'autre, rondoudju  :Shocked:  !!! ca déchire ...

Pitite question : comment vous faites pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre ? raccourci clavier pour le pager, ca existe ?

----------

## spider312

non y'a que le click sur le pager qui marche, enfin tu peux aussi faire un click milieu sur le fond pour avoir le "menu des taches" et choisir une appli sur un autre bureau

----------

## marvin rouge

est que le "plein écran" dans Gimp ca passe sous e17 ? (touche F11)

-> il veut pas me le faire (alors que c'est ok sous gnome, fvwm ...)

----------

## marvin rouge

Je connaissais pas embrace, c'est un ptit programme qui surveille les boites à lettres. Alors voici pour la config d'une boite pop3, je prends l'exemple de gmail.com:

Copier /usr/share/create_embrace_cfg.sh dans son rep perso, et l'éditer pour que ca ressemble à ca:

```
#!/bin/sh

NAME=embrace

CONFIGPATH=~/.e/apps/embrace

DB=$CONFIGPATH/$NAME.db

mkdir -p $CONFIGPATH

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/theme str "default"

#on ne configure qu'un boite

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/num_mailboxes int 1

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/title str "boite gmail"

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/host str "pop.gmail.com"

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/port int 995

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/type str "pop3"

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/user str "login_user"

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/pass str "password_en_clair"

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/ssl int 1 

edb_ed $DB add /$NAME/mailbox1/interval int 60
```

Un petit chmod +x create_embrace_cfg.sh, et embrace, et ca roule.

Bon, maintenant j'ai un problème:

```
$ embrace

Esmart_Trans Error: Could not read root window pixmap property!

Esmart_Trans Error: Cannot create transparency pixmap: no valid wallpaper and no background color set.

...
```

j'ai fait mon fond d'écran avec e17setroot -s image.png

----------

## Treovo

J'ai exactement le même problème quand je lance engage  :Confused: 

----------

## spider312

un tit scrot du nouveau module "Notes" d'e17 (et de mon nouveau wallpaper  :Very Happy: ) : http://www.deviantart.com/view/16993525/

----------

## Dais

il coupe pas les mots pour aller à la ligne  :Razz: 

Mais il y a quoi comme modules présentement ? (ça fait un bout que e17 a pas changé de version il me semble)

EDIT: d'ailleurs tu dis que les modules sont dans un package séparé maintenant, quid de portage ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *lude.net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There are more E17 modules in the e_modules package. This package contains the snow, flame and notes module.

 

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> il coupe pas les mots pour aller à la ligne 

 Ouais  :Laughing:  enfin le module est encore tout jeune

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Mais il y a quoi comme modules présentement ?

 

```
/usr/lib/enlightenment/modules:

battery

clock

dropshadow

flame

ibar

ibox

pager

temperature

test

/usr/lib/enlightenment/modules_extra/:

engage

flame

notes

snow
```

Il y a des redondances innexplicables, peut être à cause d'une vieille install ...

 *Dais wrote:*   

> (ça fait un bout que e17 a pas changé de version il me semble)

 C'est du CVS, il n'y a pas de "version" pour le moment, et il n'y en aura surement pas avant un moment

 *Dais wrote:*   

> EDIT: d'ailleurs tu dis que les modules sont dans un package séparé maintenant, quid de portage ?

 Il n'y est pas encore, mais j'ai pu chopper un ebuild qui sera surement très bientôt intégré

l'ebuild : http://gimpel.ath.cx/files/ebuilds/e_modules-9999.ebuild.tar.bz2 (choppé sur #edocumentation)

----------

## Dais

Pour la version, je veux dire que tu peux faire un about enlightenment, marquant un numéro de version. J'ai la 0.16.999.004, et ça fait quelques temps qu'on est en 004.

Sinon, vivement que le module arrive dans portage ^^

----------

## spider312

ah ouais ...

c'est peuh-être les étapes du developpement alors, mais bon, Raster est pas super préssé apparement "it's time to rethink everything" ouais super après 3 ans de boulot  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

j'aurai comme mini projet de devellopper un soft à mettre peut être dans e_utils , cela consisterait à pouvoir entierement configurer son menu e17 via ce soft , les .eapp et les .order avec tout les dossier , 

vous en pensez quoi ? des intérraissés où je sors  :Razz:  ?

ps : le develloppement ce fairait en C et en gtk pour le moment et peut être aprés en Efl pour l'interface  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Ah non, on n'en aurait pas du tout besoin ! Vade retro !!

Naon j'déconne ^^ Ce serait forcément bien utile ^^

----------

## bllgtse

Si t'as besoin d'aide Gentoo_lover, n'hésite pas  :Wink: 

(surtout que maintenant, la compilation fonctionne !!!!)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bllgtse wrote:*   

> Si t'as besoin d'aide Gentoo_lover, n'hésite pas 
> 
> (surtout que maintenant, la compilation fonctionne !!!!)

 

justement , niveau interface graphique car je n'ai pas d'idée donc  les graphistes à vos souris  :Razz:  et les amoureux de e17 à vos cvs  :Smile:  j'aurai besoin de Cvs tester mais pas encore (se sera rapide mais il faut quand même le temps)

et je n'ai pas encore d'idée sur le nom mais que pensez vous de "Elauncherappcreator" ou un truc dans le genre ....

----------

## Dais

Elance ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Elance ?

 

+1  :Very Happy:  , j'aime beaucoup ...

je commence doucement pour le moment j'ouvre et affiche le fichier .order en lecture , maintenant je vais faire pour écrire dans le fichier et le mettre à jour .. le plus dur reste encore à faire ...

----------

## spider312

je suis là aussi si t'as besoin d'aide, par contre, je ne connais que très peu le c/c++ et pas du tout le GTK, mais justement, je cherchais un projet pour apprendre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> je suis là aussi si t'as besoin d'aide, par contre, je ne connais que très peu le c/c++ et pas du tout le GTK, mais justement, je cherchais un projet pour apprendre 

 

bin c'est l'occasion de te lancer  :Wink:  si vous avez des idées concernant Elance (merci Dais) dites le moi , que je m'y mette toutes les idées sont les bienvenues , si quelqu'un est callé en EFL pour l'interface c'est oki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   je suis là aussi si t'as besoin d'aide, par contre, je ne connais que très peu le c/c++ et pas du tout le GTK, mais justement, je cherchais un projet pour apprendre  
> 
> bin c'est l'occasion de te lancer  si vous avez des idées concernant Elance (merci Dais) dites le moi , que je m'y mette toutes les idées sont les bienvenues , si quelqu'un est callé en EFL pour l'interface c'est oki 

 faudrait partir sur un e16menuedit en gros, enfin je connais pas trop (jamais utilisé e16)

----------

## bllgtse

Ben soyons modestes, on commence par un outil du style "Centre de contrôle" de KDE3  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement, je crois que l'idée d'imiter (au moins au début) e16menuedit est une bonne base

Par contre, concernant EFL, j'ai l'impression qu'il ya quelques bugs génants (notamment sur les zones de textes) ... donc je suis pas sûr qu'elle soit assez mure (patapé, patapé !!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  )

Sinon, moi je peux aider en C et GTK. Par contre niveau graphique etc... je passe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

euh ouais je plussoie, pas d'EFL pour le moment hein  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

bump ?

----------

## ryo-san

bonjour

j'essaie d'emerger e17 mais :

```

...

for L in fr ja es pt fi ru; do \

  .././mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/$L/LC_MESSAGES; \

  /bin/install -c -m 644 \

  $L.mo /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/$L/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo; \

done

/bin/sh: line 1: .././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/install: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/sh: line 1: .././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/install: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/sh: line 1: .././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/install: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/sh: line 1: .././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/install: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/sh: line 1: .././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/install: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/sh: line 1: .././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/bin/install: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/enlightenment.mo': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

make[2]: *** [install-data-local] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/po'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/po'

make: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 75, Exitcode 0

!!!

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

donc apparement c'est au niveau des locales mais comment je pourrais modifier tout ca ? siou plait  :Crying or Very sad: 

+

----------

## Trevoke

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> ah ouais ...
> 
> c'est peuh-être les étapes du developpement alors, mais bon, Raster est pas super préssé apparement "it's time to rethink everything" ouais super après 3 ans de boulot 

 

Faut pas oublier que Raster est un artiste, pas un programmeur. Il va nous pondre un truc super, mais il faut accepter ses caprices  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

ryo-san > essaye 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge e
```

 mais en ce moment il ya beaucoup d'erreurs du genre, j'en ai une autre qui n'est pas résolue par cette astuce actuellement

----------

## ryo-san

merci bien spider

mais il plante apres (enfin il me semble ) :

```

test -z "/usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq" || mkdir -p -- . "/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq"

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'module_icon.png' '/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq/module_icon.png'

/bin/sh: line 1: ../../.././mkinstalldirs: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

 /bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=install /bin/install -c -m a=rx,u+s freqset /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq/linux-gnu-i686/freqset

/bin/install -c -m a=rx,u+s freqset /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq/linux-gnu-i686/freqset

/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq/linux-gnu-i686/freqset': No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [install-freqsetDATA] Erreur 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/modules/cpufreq'

make[3]: *** [install-am] Erreur 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/modules/cpufreq'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/modules'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.
```

j'aime bien le "If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF"  :Very Happy: 

bon bah reste a patienter un petit peu je crois ... snif ...

----------

## spider312

ouais bin pareil je crois, c'est un bug dans le code à priori, ce sera résolu dans quelques heures surement

----------

## Dais

ooh, mais c'est Eclair (en haut à gauche !)

Mais c'est quoi le prog en haut à droite ?

----------

## manu.acl

Sinon e17 sur ppc ça donne quoi ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

bon pour ceux qui on le soucis de mon post plus haut j ai une solution ... tordue  :Very Happy: 

donc lors de la compil de e-9999 losque la compil est finie et juste avant l'installation,dans un terminal en root j 'ai fait

```

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/lib/enlightenment/modules/cpufreq/linux-gnu-i686 -p /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/ /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/  /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES/ /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/pt/LC_MESSAGES/ /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/ /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/ /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/ /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/image//usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/
```

et c'est passé. 

plus bourrin tu meurs  :Very Happy: 

+

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Sites utiles :
> 
> Mailing list
> 
> xcomputerman
> ...

 Il faudrait ajouter http://get-e.org/ qui devient LA référence (c'est la nouvelle doc, avec en plus des thèmes, des infos sur le status et ce qui est prévu à court terme...)

et enlever la doc de gentoofr (et p-e d'autres) qui date vraiment, beaucoup de trucs sont beaucoup plus simples maintenantLast edited by spider312 on Wed Apr 20, 2005 6:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ooh, mais c'est Eclair (en haut à gauche !)
> 
> Mais c'est quoi le prog en haut à droite ?

 euh c'est un client pour XMMS2, mais qui ne pouvais pas jouer de musique, je ne me rapelle plus du nom e{quelquechose} je crois  :Laughing: 

----------

## arnaud75

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> euh c'est un client pour XMMS2, mais qui ne pouvais pas jouer de musique, je ne me rapelle plus du nom e{quelquechose} je crois 

 

Euphoria, impossible de retrouver le site.

----------

## spider312

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   euh c'est un client pour XMMS2, mais qui ne pouvais pas jouer de musique, je ne me rapelle plus du nom e{quelquechose} je crois  
> 
> Euphoria, impossible de retrouver le site.

 ouais voila  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Il faudrait ajouter http://get-e.org/ qui devient LA référence (c'est la nouvelle doc, avec en plus des thèmes, des infos sur le status et ce qui est prévu à court terme...)
> 
> et enlever la doc de gentoofr (et p-e d'autres) qui date vraiment, beaucoup de trucs sont beaucoup plus simples maintenant

 

Pas pire du tout comme site ça ^^

----------

## Dais

et un ebuild pour e_modules, un !

----------

## bosozoku

 *Dais wrote:*   

> et un ebuild pour e_modules, un !

 

Ou ça ou ça ?  :Smile: 

Bon je modifie l'adresse pour lude en get-e.

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> et un ebuild pour e_modules, un !

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai des petits soucis avec mon E17 ^^

Tout dabord le curseur >>

Dans E17 il est tout joli tout "or" mais dans les applcations comme firefox j'ai un curseur noir moche...

Comment faire pour garder le curseur de E17 partout ^^

Ensuite le theme GTK >>

Par rapport à XFce4 mon theme GTK a pris un coup de moche dans la tronche ^^

Comment faites-vous pour configurer vos theme GTK et surement vos gtk engines ?

merci  :Smile: 

Là je suis entrain de configurer mes menu/eapp, c'est assez enervant le bug des text field qui se reduisent en hauteur ^^ et c'est long et lourds les .order , je vous aurai bien aider à faire votre application pour faire le menu mais le plus dur va etre l'ergonomie de l'interface et je ne connais pas du tout GTK/QT/efl ^^

----------

## Dais

pour le theme gtk:

```
emerge -av gtk-chtheme
```

sinon j'ai voulu mettre à jour l'ensemble des ebuilds, et il plante à e_utils, snirfl

----------

## arnaud75

Pour l'emerge d'e_utils (et evidence aussi d'ailleurs), j'avais des soucis depuis quelques jours et j'ai changé l'ordre des emerges pour compiler la totale, finalement avec e_utils et evidence après la compil d'e, ça passe.

Voilà ce que je lance:

```
'emerge eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart edb entrance etox ewl elicit examine engrave entice e engage erss e_utils evidence
```

----------

## arnaud75

Roh, chtite nouveauté apparue il y a peu l'Icon dragging, vivement que je rentre dans ma maison que j'essaie ça:

je cite :" *Quote:*   

> Hurra! Try dragging the icon from a border to the pager! (With the default
> 
> theme).

 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Pour ce que çà intérraise je vais poster sur le forum en lien mon theme dédié à Gentoo : Ice-gentoo , que je vous ai montré pour certains sur la l'irc 

@bosozoku : si tu peux toi qui utilise e17 viens sur l'irc freenode.net sur #e.fr ! il y a tout le monde de la communauté e :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

t'as pas un screenshot de ce thème ? :p

EDIT: je viens de mettre à jour pis .. tiens c'est en français o_O cool ^^

Par contre, je pensais que engage version module était dans e_modules, et ce n'est pas le cas .. tant pis T_T

----------

## bosozoku

Bon j'ai hérité d'une petite nvidia (mx400 pro donc pas terrible terrible) et ça rame quand même avec xcompmgr  :Sad: 

Bref je le mettrai que pour les screenshots ^^

Par contre quand je l'active il me sort des ombres sur engage, c'est pas possible de laisser engage comme il est ?

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Par contre, je pensais que engage version module était dans e_modules, et ce n'est pas le cas .. tant pis T_T

 non, c'est le paquet engage qui le compile si tu as e17 d'installé

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai hérité d'une petite nvidia (mx400 pro donc pas terrible terrible) et ça rame quand même avec xcompmgr 
> 
> Bref je le mettrai que pour les screenshots ^^
> 
> Par contre quand je l'active il me sort des ombres sur engage, c'est pas possible de laisser engage comme il est ?

 

Pour engage un petit xcompmgr -h te done

```
 -C

      Avoid drawing shadows on dock/panel windows
```

----------

## Dais

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> non, c'est le paquet engage qui le compile si tu as e17 d'installé

 

Oui, je viens de lire la même réponse sur le forum desktop environments.

Bon bah j'essaierai demain  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

un nouveau prog dans e_utils

 *Quote:*   

>  Entangle is a simple menu editor for e17 menus. There are a few issues
> 
> with the UI, but it seems to work. If it erases your menus, well, you get
> 
> to keep both parts. Take a look at the README in src/bin/entangle to see
> ...

 

un editeur de menu :p

----------

## spider312

Waou ! ça sent un peu le early developpement et les EFL ne sont toujours pas top pour ce genre d'applis, mais Waou ! ça déchire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Vous avez abandonés le topic ou quoi  :Wink:  ..... juste pour dire que aujourd'hui certains minis bugs de e sont corrigés et certaines choses ont changées :

*Passage à la version 0.16.999.06 depuis peux

*Correction d'un bug qui lockait le clavier avec les claviers type pc101 (à noter si le bug persiste passé en pc104)

*Supression du message d'acceuil de e17

*Passage d'un bureau virtuel à un autre en bougeant la souris seulement 

*Evas lague un peu moins et est de plus en plus fluide (entice lague moins par exemple)

*Ajout d'un apps dans e_utils => entangle pour editer et personnaliser son menu 

*Ajout d'un sous menu "Themes" qui liste .e/e/themes et qui permet dans selectionner un puis redemarre e avec

*Ajout avec ibar de l'icone au bout du curseur quand on clique sur ce dernier dans ibar 

voila et bien d'autres.. :Smile: 

ps : à titre d'informations mon theme "ice-gentoo" est en finalisation il me reste juste à modifier l'horloge et quelques polices avec le message box ....

vous pouvez le tester : LA

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> ps : à titre d'informations mon theme "ice-gentoo" est en finalisation il me reste juste à modifier l'horloge et quelques polices avec le message box ....
> 
> vous pouvez le tester : LA

 Sympa  :Smile: 

Juste un truc: le pager parait un peu trop "enfoncé dans l'écran" à mon goût. Mais bravo quand même.

----------

## arnaud75

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> voila et bien d'autres..
> 
> 

 

Et dans bien d'autres, on peut noter l'apparition des keybindings tant attendus, il y a deux jours, ils n'étaient pas encore configurables mais ça ne devrait pas tardé, c'est peut-être déjà le cas! On peut avoir, pour n'en citer que quelqus-uns, ctrl+alt+x/k/i respectivement pour fermer une appli, la tuer ou l'iconifier ou ctrl+alt+gauche/droite ou les alt+Fn pour naviguer dans les bureaux.

Bon, je dis ça mais vous les avez surement déjà tous vus et testés  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Héhé ça avance à ce que je vois  :Very Happy: 

Perso j'ai décidé que je ne touchais plus du tout à E17 pendant quelques temps pour être le plus impressionné possible la prochaine fois que je le lancerais ; malheuresement c'est trop dur à tenir  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Héhé ça avance à ce que je vois 
> 
> Perso j'ai décidé que je ne touchais plus du tout à E17 pendant quelques temps pour être le plus impressionné possible la prochaine fois que je le lancerais ; malheuresement c'est trop dur à tenir 

 

je trouve çà dommage quand même il a besoin de soutient (le projet) et de de rapport de bug le plus possible  :Wink: 

surtout que tu es le fondateur de ce thread extraordinaire  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

hum :  *Quote:*   

> malheuresement c'est trop dur à tenir 

 

----------

## Dais

superbe quote qui ne fonctionne pas  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Hein quelle quote ? Elle est très bien ma quote  :Razz: 

Juste pour signaler que chez moi e_utils ne fonctionne pas bien. Enfin il fonctionne pas du tout puisque les changements ne sont pas pris en compte quand j'édite une eapp et la eapp n'est pas sauvegardée quand j'en créer une nouvelle (clic sur save ne fait rien).

----------

## CryoGen

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Hein quelle quote ? Elle est très bien ma quote 
> 
> Juste pour signaler que chez moi e_utils ne fonctionne pas bien. Enfin il fonctionne pas du tout puisque les changements ne sont pas pris en compte quand j'édite une eapp et la eapp n'est pas sauvegardée quand j'en créer une nouvelle (clic sur save ne fait rien).

 

il faut specifier le champs class et specifier une icone je crois

Le mieux pour creer un eapp est de lancer l'application dont on veut faire le .eapp et de clicker droit sur le coin haut gauche et de "creer une icone" ^^

----------

## spider312

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> je trouve çà dommage quand même il a besoin de soutient (le projet) et de de rapport de bug le plus possible  

 Ah les developpeurs les acceptent maintenant ? à une époque, ils ne voulaient même pas en entendre parler  :Confused: 

----------

## bosozoku

@Cryogen : oui oui je sais bien  :Wink: 

Si je dis que ça ne marche pas c'est que ça ne marche pas. Si tu veux, j'en ai créer des eapp et aujourd'hui ça ne marche plus. J'espère que ça va être rapidement corrigé.

edit : correction, lors de la modification d'une eapp tout marche à part l'icone. Si je réédite la eapp, bah ya que l'icone qui reste l'ancienne.  :Sad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Pour ceux que ça interesse, je viens de faire un "pack" d'icones .eapp basées sur le thème nuvola (voir sur kde-look.org). Il y a une quarantaine d'icones, environ. Fichier à télecharger . A décompresser dans ~/.e/e/applications/all

+

----------

## arnaud75

Il y en a aussi sur get-e.org. Une mine d'informations ce site  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Pour ceux que ça interesse, je viens de faire un "pack" d'icones .eapp basées sur le thème nuvola (voir sur kde-look.org). Il y a une quarantaine d'icones, environ. Fichier à télecharger . A décompresser dans ~/.e/e/applications/all
> 
> +

 

simpas je teste çà quand j'ai finis mon emerge world  :Wink:  et je te dis çà

----------

## marvin rouge

y'a un endroit pour les "bug report" ? ils acceptent ou c'est encore trop "early development" ?

je sais pas si ca vous le fait, mais dans e_util_eapp_edit pour sélectionner une fichier image c'est pas dans l'ordre alphabétique. Pour les gros répertoires, c'est lourd. Et y'a aussi quelques problèmes de frappe dans les cases prévues à cet effet, selon la formule consacrée ... genre le curseur qui saute des lettres. strange.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> y'a un endroit pour les "bug report" ? ils acceptent ou c'est encore trop "early development" ?
> 
> je sais pas si ca vous le fait, mais dans e_util_eapp_edit pour sélectionner une fichier image c'est pas dans l'ordre alphabétique. Pour les gros répertoires, c'est lourd. Et y'a aussi quelques problèmes de frappe dans les cases prévues à cet effet, selon la formule consacrée ... genre le curseur qui saute des lettres. strange.

 

c'est un bug en effet j'ai le même problême  :Wink:  je dirai plutôt que cela vient de ewl , que de eapp_edit  ..enfin c'est le cvs  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

euh, le bug connu d'ewl c'est de mettre la première lettre tapée à la fin, il me semble que c'est tout (et puis les inputbox qui se réduise aussi), et pour les fichiers dans le sélecteur, ils sont trié par date de création je crois

Enfin c'est clair qu'il y a encore du travail, et à ce que je sache, tant qu les bugs sont autant connus, ils n'acceptent pas de rapports de bug

----------

## marvin rouge

bon, j'ai changé mon pack d'icones. Basé sur Gartoon. Le pack eapp à décompresser dans ~/.e/e/applications/all/  Et un screenshot avec toutes les icones visibles.

Question: y'a moyen d'augmenter la taille des icones dans les menus ?

+

----------

## spider312

pas à ce que je sache, ça dépend peut-être du thème, de la taille de la font ...

----------

## Dais

Question bête: quand on a des thèmes, c'est cool on peut les choisir .. mais on fait comment pour revenir au thème de base ? Il n'apparaît pas dans la liste .. doit-on downloader son .edj ?

et Marvin, comment fais-tu pour avoir l'heure en chiffres et non avec l'horloge "ronde-et-pas-lisible" ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Question bête: quand on a des thèmes, c'est cool on peut les choisir .. mais on fait comment pour revenir au thème de base ? Il n'apparaît pas dans la liste .. doit-on downloader son .edj ?

 En choisissant le thème "default" ?

 *Dais wrote:*   

> et Marvin, comment fais-tu pour avoir l'heure en chiffres et non avec l'horloge "ronde-et-pas-lisible" ?

  c'est le theme panther-e17, sur get-E.org

----------

## Dais

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Question bête: quand on a des thèmes, c'est cool on peut les choisir .. mais on fait comment pour revenir au thème de base ? Il n'apparaît pas dans la liste .. doit-on downloader son .edj ? En choisissant le thème "default" ?

 

.. oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, faut downloader le default.edj .. il n'apparait pas par défaut dans la liste de thèmes (en tout cas chez moi)

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   et Marvin, comment fais-tu pour avoir l'heure en chiffres et non avec l'horloge "ronde-et-pas-lisible" ?  c'est le theme panther-e17, sur get-E.org

 

Je dois vraiment avoir quelque chose aux yeux, je ne vois aucun thème panther-e17 sur http://get-e.org

----------

## marvin rouge

d'après les news, ils ont du le virer pour des problèmes de licence. je pense.

euh, le default, j'ai dit une betise.

regarde dans /usr/share/enlightenment/data/themes peut etre

----------

## bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> Je dois vraiment avoir quelque chose aux yeux, je ne vois aucun thème panther-e17 sur http://get-e.org

 

Le site à été mis à jour, certains thèmes ont été supprimés récement.

ps : impressioné par la réactivité de ce site   :Smile: 

edit : grillé en beauté...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

Ça m'énerve vraiment le bug des boîtes de texte, avec la dernière lettre .. impossible d'éditer correctement des eapp T_T

Ce que je comprends pas, c'est que le bug existe depuis franchement longtemps, il est passé au travers du freeze, et personne n'a l'air de s'en préoccuper ..

Par contre, entangle est génial ! Pas encore parfait mais il est très bon !

----------

## CryoGen

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Ça m'énerve vraiment le bug des boîtes de texte, avec la dernière lettre .. impossible d'éditer correctement des eapp T_T
> 
> Ce que je comprends pas, c'est que le bug existe depuis franchement longtemps, il est passé au travers du freeze, et personne n'a l'air de s'en préoccuper ..
> 
> Par contre, entangle est génial ! Pas encore parfait mais il est très bon !

 

tappe la premiere lettre puis touche [Fin]... tappe le reste  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Le bug est corrigé chez moi.

Pas besoin de taper sur [fin]. Par contre on sent que les librairies (efl mais les boites à texte c'est quoi ?) ont du mal car le curseur est toujours un caractère en retard, ce qui fait que c'est illisible m'enfin bon.

----------

## gulivert

Quelqu'un sait-il ou je pourrais trouver un petit tuto (en englais si il le faut) pour créer les themes E17 en .edj ???

J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas. J'aimerais bcp me créer un theme vue qu'il en manque bcp sous ce WM mais me faudrait un peu d'aide  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spider312

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Le bug est corrigé chez moi.
> 
> Pas besoin de taper sur [fin]. Par contre on sent que les librairies (efl mais les boites à texte c'est quoi ?) ont du mal car le curseur est toujours un caractère en retard, ce qui fait que c'est illisible m'enfin bon.

 Pareil, enfin débarassé de ce bug qu'on supporte depuis des semaines  :Very Happy: 

C'est EWL les boites de texte je crois

----------

## gulivert

Bon c'est good, j'ai trouvé comment créé mes theme, edje_cc est notre ami  :Razz: . Bon gogo boulot, j'ai déjà fait une petite horloge. Repris de l'ami Mac OSx, un petit screen ICI, le but est de faire une theme Milk-e17. Pour l'heure je suis partie du theme Clean-e17 qui me plait plus ou moin bien. De la je vais me refaire les pixmaps etc.. J'ai aussi vue que maintenant les bordure d'e17 supporte le shaping  :Very Happy:   Reste juste à trouvé comment l'utiliser et ça roxxxxx..

----------

## Dais

YUMMY !! Je veux  :Razz: 

----------

## manu.acl

tiens, petite question rapide, la version x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.9999 et x11-wm/e-9999 c'est les mêmes ?

----------

## bosozoku

Le premier est un snapshot alors que le second va prendre directement dans le cvs.

----------

## Dais

Beuh ??

Je viens de mettre à jour et puis ..

1) je n'ai plus aucun clic sur le bureau ! Les clics marchent pour changer de bureau, sur engage, etc.. mais plus de menu clic-gauche clic-milieu ou clic-droit T_T pas pratique ça T_T

J'ai vérifié avec Entangle et le menu order existe toujours et tout, j'ai juste plus de clic sur le bureau ..

2) j'ai toujours le bug de e_util_eapp_edit qui met le curseur juste avant la dernière lettre, mais avec FIN je peux rajouter du texte à la fin .. bizarre ..

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi ya 30mn et il faut en fait supprimer ton répertoire ~/.e  :Smile: 

Tu sauvegardes tes eapp et tes themes si tu veux mais moi j'ai tout viré et c'est retourné dans l'ordre.

----------

## Dais

merci  :Razz: 

tout à reconfigurer, po grave  :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

Je cherche désespérement la config par default de l'horloge dans les fichiers de conf du theme par default, mais je ne la trouve pas, vs savez ou je peux la trouver. J'ai bien décompressé le theme default avec edjc mais je ne la trouve pas dedans oO

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Je cherche désespérement la config par default de l'horloge dans les fichiers de conf du theme par default, mais je ne la trouve pas, vs savez ou je peux la trouver. J'ai bien décompressé le theme default avec edjc mais je ne la trouve pas dedans oO

 

donc tu ne peux pas decomprésser le theme par defaut car il est protégé (et oui ^^) , donc sert toi directement des sources , et vas voir dans  /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/e17/apps/e/data/themes/ et tu as tout les fichiers .edc , ayant crée un theme e17 , je me rappel du nom çà s'appel normalement default_clock.edc , enfin si c'est pour fvwm bon courage .. :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Yep merchi Gentoo_Lover. Ben en fait j'avais deja le default_clock et le meme que celui du theme default. Le truc qui me chipote, c'est ke le theme par default affiche les secondes, alors que mon thême non  :Confused: 

Là faut m'expliquer je capte pas, j'ai bien les aiguilles des secondes en png dans mon theme mais il ne les affiche pas, j'arrrive les afficher en changeant un peu le script mais le pb c'est ke les aiguille sont apres 3 fois plus longues et grosses. Là aussi pas encore tout compris.

Sinon non ce n'est pas pour fvwm, mais bien pour E17, j'essai de faire un theme.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui donc en faite pour cette histoire de secondes j'ai prix exactement le même fichier que celui de raster, tellement que j'étais despéré pour les secondes , mais même avec cela je n'ai pas de secondes non plus dans ma clock  :Sad: , donc il faut m'expliquer en faite car là.......... je suis comme gulivert je capte pas.

----------

## gulivert

avec ce fichier tu pourras afficher les secondes mais les aiguilles sont imondes car deux fois trop grosse.

Si tu trouves le pkoi je suis preneur  :Smile: 

```

images {

   image: "e17_clock_bg.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_fg.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_00.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_01.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_02.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_03.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_04.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_05.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_06.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_07.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_08.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_09.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_10.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_11.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_12.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_13.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_14.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_15.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_16.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_17.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_18.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_19.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_20.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_21.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_22.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_23.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_24.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_25.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_26.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_27.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_28.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_29.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_30.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_31.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_32.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_33.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_34.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_35.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_36.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_37.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_38.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_39.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_40.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_41.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_42.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_43.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_44.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_45.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_46.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_47.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_48.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_49.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_50.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_51.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_52.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_53.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_54.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_55.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_56.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_57.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_58.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_seconds_59.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_00.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_01.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_02.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_03.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_04.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_05.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_06.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_07.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_08.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_09.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_10.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_11.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_12.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_13.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_14.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_15.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_16.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_17.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_18.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_19.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_20.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_21.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_22.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_23.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_24.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_25.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_26.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_27.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_28.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_29.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_30.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_31.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_32.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_33.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_34.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_35.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_36.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_37.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_38.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_39.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_40.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_41.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_42.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_43.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_44.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_45.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_46.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_47.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_48.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_49.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_50.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_51.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_52.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_53.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_54.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_55.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_56.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_57.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_58.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_hour_59.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_00.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_01.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_02.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_03.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_04.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_05.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_06.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_07.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_08.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_09.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_10.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_11.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_12.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_13.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_14.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_15.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_16.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_17.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_18.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_19.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_20.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_21.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_22.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_23.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_24.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_25.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_26.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_27.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_28.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_29.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_30.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_31.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_32.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_33.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_34.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_35.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_36.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_37.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_38.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_39.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_40.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_41.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_42.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_43.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_44.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_45.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_46.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_47.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_48.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_49.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_50.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_51.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_52.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_53.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_54.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_55.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_56.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_57.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_58.png" COMP;

   image: "e17_clock_minutes_59.png" COMP;

}

group {

  name: "modules/clock/main";

  script {

    public clock_cb(val) {

      new buf[11];

      new year, month, day, yearday, weekday, hour, minute;

      new Float:second;

      new v;

      date(year, month, day, yearday, weekday, hour, minute, second);

      v = round(second);

      timer(1.0 - (second - v), "clock_cb", 1);

      buf[0] = 0; 

      if (v < 10) {snprintf(buf, 10, "0%i", v);}

      else        {snprintf(buf, 10, "%i", v);}

      set_state(PART:"seconds", buf, 0.0);

      v = minute;

      buf[0] = 0; 

      if (v < 10) {snprintf(buf, 10, "0%i", v);}

      else        {snprintf(buf, 10, "%i", v);}

      set_state(PART:"minutes", buf, 0.0);

      v = ((hour % 12) * 5) + ((minute * 5) / 60);

      buf[0] = 0; 

      if (v < 10) {snprintf(buf, 10, "0%i", v);}

      else        {snprintf(buf, 10, "%i", v);}

      set_state(PART:"hour", buf, 0.0);

    }

  }

   parts {

      part {

    name: "bg";

    description {

       state: "default" 0.0;

       aspect: 1.0 1.0;

       image {

          normal: "e17_clock_bg.png";

       }

    }

      }

# ifdef HAND_DESC

#  undef HAND_DESC

# endif

# define HAND_DESC(IND,num) \

       description { \

          state: num 0.0; \

          inherit: "default" 0.0; \

          image { \

        normal: "e17_clock_"IND"_"num".png"; \

          } \

       }

# define HAND_PART(IND) \

    part { \

      name: IND; \

      mouse_events: 0; \

      description { \

       state: "default" 0.0; \

        align: 0.5 0.5; \

        visible: 1; \

       aspect: 1.0 1.0; \

       rel1 { \

          to: "fg"; \

          relative: -.2 -.2; \

        } \

       rel2 { \

          to: "fg"; \

          relative: 1.2 1.2; \

       } \

       image { \

         normal: "e17_clock_"IND"_00.png"; \

       } \

    } \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"00") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"01") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"02") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"03") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"04") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"05") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"06") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"07") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"08") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"09") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"10") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"11") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"12") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"13") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"14") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"15") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"16") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"17") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"18") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"19") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"20") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"21") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"22") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"23") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"24") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"25") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"26") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"27") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"28") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"29") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"30") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"31") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"32") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"33") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"34") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"35") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"36") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"37") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"38") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"39") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"40") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"41") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"42") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"43") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"44") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"45") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"46") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"47") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"48") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"49") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"50") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"51") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"52") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"53") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"54") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"55") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"56") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"57") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"58") \

    HAND_DESC(IND,"59") \

      }

HAND_PART("seconds")

HAND_PART("minutes")

HAND_PART("hour")

      part {

    name: "fg";

    mouse_events: 0;

    description {

       state: "default" 0.0;

       rel1 {

          to: "bg";

       }

       rel2 {

          to: "bg";

       }

       image {

          normal: "e17_clock_fg.png";

       }

    }

      }

   }

   programs {

      program {

    name: "init";

    signal: "load";

    source: "";

    script {

       clock_cb(0);

    }

      }

   }

}

```

----------

## gulivert

Yop, petite question, vs savez ou je peux trouvé la largeur de la bordure supérieur des fenêtres?

Je ne la trouve pas et ça m'agasse, c'est pas dans le fichier default_border.edc ???

J'aimerais agrandir ma bordure de 3-4 px mais je suis larguer sa fait 4h que je cherche cette foutu largeur

sans la trouver oO

Autre chose, vs avez des infos sur le shaping dans E17, il est bien supporté mais je n'ai trouvé aucune info

expliquant le comment de la réalisation du shaping.... Je pense que c'est une option à ajouter dans le default_border suivant comment en y référenssant la contre image qui affichera la transprence comme on le fait dans Fvwm...

Si vs avez des infos je suis preneur

----------

## bosozoku

Désolé gulivert, aucune info de ce coté la.

Nous sommes passés à la version 007 et j'aimerais bien voir un changelog. j'ai trouvé le fichier /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/e17/apps/e/ChangeLog mais il est vide...

Y'a t'il un moyen de connaitre les changements lors du passage d'une version à une autre ?

----------

## gulivert

Ben en fait j'ai pas trouvé ou changer cette hauteur, mais par contre j'ai peu remarqué que la taille changeait suivant les fonts utilisés et la taille qu'on leur donne. Faut dire que c'est pas trop pratique, si on veut une petite police mais garder une taille correcte pour la bare des titres ça le fait pas trop

Pour le changelog c'est po trop je vais voir si je le trouve car je viens de mettre tout mon E et ses amis à jour

----------

## marvin rouge

hum ... je viens de passer à la version .007 et sur engage (le module) je n'ai plus la petite icone supplémentaire par fenêtre ouverte, qui permet de se déplacer avec la roulette. C'était "The Killing Feature" , et c'est cassé. Pareil pour vous ?

d'ailleurs, engage (l'ebuild) ne veut plus se compiler. Ca finit comme ça:

```
mkdir .libs

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/enlightenment -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -MT e_mod_main.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/e_mod_main.Tpo -c e_mod_main.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/e_mod_main.o

e_mod_main.c: In function `_engage_cb_event_border_add':

e_mod_main.c:1071: error: structure has no member named `container'

e_mod_main.c: In function `_engage_cb_event_border_remove':

e_mod_main.c:1116: error: structure has no member named `container'

e_mod_main.c: In function `_engage_cb_event_border_iconify':

e_mod_main.c:1158: error: structure has no member named `container'

e_mod_main.c: In function `_engage_cb_event_border_uniconify':

e_mod_main.c:1207: error: structure has no member named `container'

make[3]: *** [e_mod_main.lo] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/engage-9999/work/misc/engage/src/module'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/engage-9999/work/misc/engage/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/engage-9999/work/misc/engage'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/engage-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 75, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## CryoGen

Quelqu'un sait ce qui a été rajouté/corrigé au passage à cette nouvelle version de e17?

----------

## bosozoku

Non et j'avais posé la question plus haut  :Smile: 

Pas de trace d'un changelog (desesperement vide). Le seul moyen d'après ce qu'on m'a dit sur #e est de s'inscrire à la mailing list cvs commit. Tu seras au courant de tout changement dans le cvs. La flemme de m'inscrire mais ça peut être interessant quand même.

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Non et j'avais posé la question plus haut 
> 
> Pas de trace d'un changelog (desesperement vide). Le seul moyen d'après ce qu'on m'a dit sur #e est de s'inscrire à la mailing list cvs commit. Tu seras au courant de tout changement dans le cvs. La flemme de m'inscrire mais ça peut être interessant quand même.

 

Merci pour l'info, je le ferai le week-end prochain car ça m'interesse grave cette évolution. J'ai crocher dans E17, suis en train de faire un deux petit theme si j'arrie a m'enssortir, mais pour se faire faut que je pauffine mes connaissances dans The Gimp  :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Non et j'avais posé la question plus haut 
> 
> Pas de trace d'un changelog (desesperement vide). Le seul moyen d'après ce qu'on m'a dit sur #e est de s'inscrire à la mailing list cvs commit. Tu seras au courant de tout changement dans le cvs. La flemme de m'inscrire mais ça peut être interessant quand même.

 

Aller hop je m'inscri ^^ faut juste que je trouve où c'est  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bosozoku

C'est par ici : http://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/enlightenment-cvs

La page principale : http://www.enlightenment.org/index.php?session=fbb6db0f23&id=3&select=ePortal

----------

## spider312

je sais que chacun ses gouts, mais moi je préfère le flux rss : 

```
http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/e/.rss
```

 au moins dans mon ThunderBird, ça ne se mélange pas avec mes mails  :Very Happy:  (mais il a eu un peu de mal ces derniers jours, j'espère que c'est arrangé)

----------

## spider312

```
$ eclair

eclair: symbol lookup error: eclair: undefined symbol: emotion_object_init
```

 ça le fait chez quelqu'un d'autre ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Et sinon, je viens de tester e17 sur mon 2e PC équipé d'une NVidia, et j'ai eu la surprise de voir les modules (battery, cpufreq, temperature) semi transparents, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur mon PC principal équipé d'une ATI (et ce même sans avoir chargé composite et tout ça ...) est-ce normal, et d'ou ça vient, et globalement, il y a d'autres différences entre e17 sous nvidia et ATI ?

----------

## marvin rouge

@spider312: non, chez moi ce n'est pas simi transparent (Nvidia inside). tu es sûr que ça ne dépend pas du thème ?

Question:

Le module engage déconne de plus en plus chez moi. Il ne veut plus d'icones, du coup il fait une taille de 0 et les icones sont affichées en haut à gauche de l'écran. screenshot en "mode édition" pour le voir. L'icone en haut à gauche c'est firefox, elle n'est pas active, elle vient juste se superposer au fond d'écran ...

compilation d'il y a 1 heure, environ.

il marche chez vous le module engage ?

----------

## Dais

J'ai pas remis e17 à jour car plusieurs râlent sur le forum desktop environments concernant engage qui se compile pas ou autres problèmes du genre. T'as dû avoir à peu près le même problème  :Razz: 

Comme ils disent durant l'install: c'est du CVS, donc il reste plus qu'à:

- corriger, si on sait le faire

- attendre que quelqu'un le fasse

----------

## marvin rouge

@Dais: vu mes connaissances en programmation, l'option 2 s'impose ...

 :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> @spider312: non, chez moi ce n'est pas simi transparent (Nvidia inside). tu es sûr que ça ne dépend pas du thème ?

 C'est le thème par défaut sur les 2

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'ai pas remis e17 à jour car plusieurs râlent sur le forum desktop environments concernant engage qui se compile pas ou autres problèmes du genre. T'as dû avoir à peu près le même problème  

 Bonne nouvelle le module engage fonctionne à nouveau (compilation etc.) ...

Enfin plus ou moins bien : lors de son lancement, sa taille est de quelques pixels, mais en éditant et en agrandissant, la barre reprends des proportions normales. Je vous conseille tout de même de recompiler tout le snapshot (celui d'hier en tout cas) car la taille d'engage n'était pas conservée au redémarrage de e17 ...

De plus, elle n'est pas transparente, ce qui est assez laid; Enfin les icônes le sont lorsqu'elles "sortent" de la barre mais la barre elle même est un rectangle gris ...  :Sad: 

Enfin, haut les coeurs, la molette nous reconduit à nouveau sur le bureau et l'application sélectionnée.  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, comment fait-on pour configurer cette barre ?? Par exemple pour y ajouter des icônes de lancement etc. 

Par ce que pour le moment, je suis obligé d'avoir au moins une instance ouverte pour avoir l'icône dans la barre et pouvoir en lancer d'autres.

EDIT : un autre truc qui me gêne : lorsque les fenêtres sont maximisées, impossible de les "enrouler" en bouble-cliquant sur la décoration du haut (alors que c'est possible lorsqu'elles n'occupent pas tout le bureau). C'est possible de régler ce paramètre ??

----------

## marvin rouge

@yoyo: tu vas dans ~.e/e/applications/engage et tu te crées un fichier .order, dans lequel tu listes les applis que tu veux. Exemple

```
  cat .e/e/applications/engage/.order 

firefox.eapp

thunderbird.eapp

urxvt.eapp

gedit.eapp

gqview.eapp

gimp.eapp

quanta.eapp

bmp.eapp

Evidence.eapp

```

EDIT: évidemment, il faut que tu aies les .eapp dans .e/e/applications/all/

EDIT2:  *moi même wrote:*   

> Question:
> 
> Le module engage déconne de plus en plus chez moi. Il ne veut plus d'icones, du coup il fait une taille de 0 et les icones sont affichées en haut à gauche de l'écran. screenshot en "mode édition" pour le voir. L'icone en haut à gauche c'est firefox, elle n'est pas active, elle vient juste se superposer au fond d'écran ... 

  je tiens à dire que c'est pas le module engage qui déconne, mais moi, j'ai supprimé (mais pourquoi ???) le fichier /usr/share/engage/themes/module.edj . Ca marche beaucoup moins bien sans ce fichier. Les dev de e17 sont hors de cause. Ouf.

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> @yoyo: tu vas dans ~.e/e/applications/engage et tu te crées un fichier .order, dans lequel tu listes les applis que tu veux.

 Merci pour l'info.  :Wink: 

Par contre, vous avez aussi un rectangle gris pour la barre engage ??

Je re-post mon edit précédent car marvin rouge a répondu en même temps et il a du passer à la trappe.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : un autre truc qui me gêne : lorsque les fenêtres sont maximisées, impossible de les "enrouler" en bouble-cliquant sur la décoration du haut (alors que c'est possible lorsqu'elles n'occupent pas tout le bureau). C'est possible de régler ce paramètre ??

----------

## marvin rouge

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : un autre truc qui me gêne : lorsque les fenêtres sont maximisées, impossible de les "enrouler" en bouble-cliquant sur la décoration du haut (alors que c'est possible lorsqu'elles n'occupent pas tout le bureau). C'est possible de régler ce paramètre ??

 ouaip, je viens de vérifier, quel que soit le thème ça fait un rectangle gris clair.

Et pareil, pas d'enroulement de la fenêtre lorsqu'elle est maximisée.

Peut être faut il poster dans les forums edevelop, section suggestion ?

----------

## yoyo

Meric pour les infos marvin rouge.   :Wink: 

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> ouaip, je viens de vérifier, quel que soit le thème ça fait un rectangle gris clair.

 Tiens, je viens d'essayer avec e17setroot. Curieusement, la transparence de la barre engage est revenue (et celles des terminaux également) mais impossible d'ajuster la taille de l'image à mon bureau (l'option "-s" semble ne pas fonctionner) ...

Par contre, j'aimerai savoir où il place les fonds d'écran générés avec cette commande, parce qu'avec "emblem" il me propose maintenant les fonds d'écrans qui ne sont pas à la bonne taille (en plus des fonds d'écran corrects) ...

----------

## marvin rouge

regarde dans .e/e/background/

il me semble qu'il va les copier là.

----------

## yoyo

YES !! Merci encore !!

----------

## marvin rouge

de rien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   @yoyo: tu vas dans ~.e/e/applications/engage et tu te crées un fichier .order, dans lequel tu listes les applis que tu veux. Merci pour l'info. 
> 
> Par contre, vous avez aussi un rectangle gris pour la barre engage ??
> 
> 

 

pour la transprence dans E17, a savoir que emblem ne gère pas la pseudo transprence il faut passer par e17setroot -s ...

Mais le problème c'est quâprès un reboot de E17 c'est emblem qui met le dernier wallaper utilisé, du coup plus de trans. Pour combler ce manque, un petit conseil, créé un esetroot.eapp par ex dans le dossier all. Puis comme exe lui mettre

Esetroot -s wallaper.jpg

Suite à ça éditer le .order qui se trouve dans le répertoire startup et y ajouter notre .eapp fraichement créer. Redémarrer E17, et miracle la trans fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour l'astuce des eapp dans le startup (ça va me servir pour xscreensaver entre autre).  :Wink: 

Par contre engage est bien transparent chez moi : quand je l'édite et que je le grossis au max, je peux voir au travers; mais il reste gris. Du coup, je me demande s'il n'est pas possible de choisir/régler la couleur/transparence d'engage quelque part ??

----------

## Dais

Je suppose que tu es déjà allé tester ça, mais, tiré de get-e.org:

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous n'aimez pas le thème par défaut du module Engage, vous pouvez le rendre complètement transparent (tant que Engage est au bas de l'écran) en éditant data/themes/module.edc. Vous devrez ajouter "color: 255 255 255 0;" à la ligne 34 - sans les guillemets évidemment. Voici à quoi ça devrait ressembler:
> 
> ```
> rel2 {
> 
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Je suppose que tu es déjà allé tester ça, mais, tiré de get-e.org:

 Ben en fait je débute sous e17 et je n'ai pas encore toutes les bonnes adresses.  :Wink: 

Par contre, impossible de trouver ce fichier "module.edc" ou un quelconque fichier ".edc"...  :Sad: 

----------

## Dais

Vu que get-e.org est un site pour e17 mais pas spécifique à gentoo, il se peut que tu doives faire ça dans un fichier AVANT install (je veux dire, avant compilation) .. dans ce cas, je pense pas qu'il y ait de possibilité via un engage installé via emerge.

Mais c'est à vérifier.

----------

## marvin rouge

c'est dans  /usr/share/engage/themes non ?

j'y vois un module.edj, et je me demande si edj n'est pas la nouvelle notation de edc ...

j'essaie de le décompiler et je reviens.

EDIT: hé hé hé ...

```
cp /usr/share/engage/themes/module.edj ~/rep_ki_va_bien/

cd

cd rep_ki_va_bien

edje_decc module.edj

cd module

cat module.edc
```

EDIT2: ca marche comme indiqué par Dais, ligne 34, rajouter un ligne.

Et puis un piti edje_cc module.edc et puis copier le nouveau module.edj dans /usr/share/engage/theme

on peut aussi modifier les fontes, toussa ...

EDIT3: pour un bleu pale très transparent (mais pas complètement) :

	    color: 234 241 255 75;

----------

## Dais

Y en a-t-il qui ont testé les nouveaux modules "start" et "ibox" ?

Je suis en train de mettre e17 à jour pour voir ^^

Et pour utiliser le thème Ice qui m'a l'air bien sympa ^^

----------

## marvin rouge

start est pas, mal, genre "menu démarer" à la windows    :Mr. Green: 

ibox est un peu redondant avec le module engage. tu peux pas utiliser les 2 en même temps. enfin, si, tu peux, mais c'est débile.

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> start est pas, mal, genre "menu démarer" à la windows   
> 
> ibox est un peu redondant avec le module engage. tu peux pas utiliser les 2 en même temps. enfin, si, tu peux, mais c'est débile.

 Où trouve-t-on des infos sur ces modules (+ screenshot etc.) ??

----------

## Dais

J'ai vu aucun screenshot, et il doit y avoir des infos (au moins les news) sur get-e.org comme d'habitude  :Razz: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'ai vu aucun screenshot, et il doit y avoir des infos (au moins les news) sur get-e.org comme d'habitude 

 

Exactement !

http://get-e.org/Main/News.html

+

----------

## yoyo

J'avais vu, mais je trouve ça un peu léger comme info; enfin il y a peu de détail; sur les différences avec ibar et engage par exemple ... ou sur ce qui a justifié ce nouveau module ...

----------

## spider312

engage n'est pas un module officiel je vous rapelle, l'ibox est prévue depuis longtemps, y'avais même un module quand j'ai commencé qui ne faisait qu'afficher que l'ibox était à venir, donc sans engage, il n'y a pas de redondance, c'est engage qui est redondant avec le couple par défaut ibar+ibox

l'ibox ne fait que contenir les icones des fenetres minimisées (iconisées), c'est juste une sorte de barre des taches

Start ne sert actuellement à rien , puisque cliquer dessus rvient au même que cliquer sur le bureau, on verra ce que ça donne plus tard, il y a juste l'effet de "mouse-over" qui est bien sympa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Engage n'est pas un module officiel ?! 

Tu veux dire qu'il est pas en natif dans E17 mais dans le paquet e_modules ?

----------

## spider312

oui c'est ce que je veux dire, mais il n'est pas dans le paquet "e_modules" mais "engage"

----------

## DidgeriDude

Est-ce que chez vous lorsque vous choississez de passez en CLICK focus-policy, vous perdez la possibilité de faire défiler avec la molette ??

Parce que c po terrible ça...

----------

## spider312

en effet tout pareil pour moi

----------

## ablyes

Salut, 

Ou je peux reporter les bus de enlightenment et surtout de entrance, parceque j'ai des erreurs de compil en ce moment, et ça m'empeche de continuer.

Une autre question : 

Je veux connaitres les différences entre e16 et e17. 

Je veux dire graphiquement, puis dans un deuxièlme temps des fonctionalité plus avancées. 

Et ce que je ne peux surtout pas faire avec e16 que permet e17 et qui est vraiment bien  :Smile: 

----------

## ablyes

L'erreur est aussi posté içi :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2450848.html#2450848

Mais si non la revoilà, si quelqu'un peut me dire comment la signaler.

```
acinclude.m4:6: warning: underquoted definition of AC_EXPAND_DIR 

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal' 

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending%20aclocal 

acinclude.m4:43: warning: underquoted definition of AC_PATH_GENERIC 

/usr/share/aclocal/libfame.m4:6: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBFAME 

/usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB 

configure.in: installing `./install-sh' 

configure.in: installing `./missing' 

src/client/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp' 

cp: `/usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub' et `/var/tmp/portage/entrance-9999/work/e17/apps/entrance/config.sub' identifient le même fichier. 

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host. 

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used. 

./configure: line 5263: test: 1.003: integer expression expected 

./configure: line 5423: test: 0.007: integer expression expected 

./configure: line 6476: test: 0.007: integer expression expected 

./configure: line 6636: test: 0.003: integer expression expected 

In file included from /usr/include/time.h:38, 

                 from /usr/include/Ecore_File.h:29, 

                 from ipc.c:1: 

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/include/stddef.h:213: error: erreur de syntaxe before "typedef" 

In file included from ipc.c:1: 

/usr/include/Ecore_File.h:67: error: erreur de syntaxe before '*' token 

make[3]: *** [ipc.o] Erreur 1 

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1 

make[1]: *** [all] Erreur 2 

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1 

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-9999 failed. 

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 75, Exitcode 0 

!!! emake failed 

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message

```

EDIT : j'ai déjà mailé vapier@gentoo.org

----------

## marvin rouge

Petit problème d'icones: quand je lance un terminal (urxvt) le Window class c'est URxvt. Je me suis fais une icone pour lancer ncmpc dans un term, avec 

```
urxvt +sb -tr -tint white -sh 30 -fg grey -fn "x:-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-*-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1" -e ncmpc
```

 et là aussi, le Window class c'est URxvt. 

Y'a un moyen de différencier les 2 ? Pour que dans le pager il ne m'affiche pas la même icone pour "urxvt" et "ncmpc dans urxvt" ? Ou faut que je change de term ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Petit problème d'icones: quand je lance un terminal (urxvt) le Window class c'est URxvt. Je me suis fais une icone pour lancer ncmpc dans un term, avec 
> 
> ```
> urxvt +sb -tr -tint white -sh 30 -fg grey -fn "x:-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-*-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1" -e ncmpc
> ```
> ...

  avec xterm il y'a une option pour changer le nom de la Window Class mais avec urxvt je sais pas du tout

----------

## bosozoku

C'est -title "blabla" ou -name je sais plus enfin ça existe en tout cas ! man rxvt  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

nope ! l'option -title sert à changer le titre de la fenêtre, pas la "window class"  *man urxvt wrote:*   

>        -title text
> 
>            Window title (-T still respected); the default title is the basename of the program specified after the -e option, if any, otherwise the applica-
> 
>            tion name; resource title.

 Je cherche dans man xterm, voir si on peutb pas changer la classe ...

----------

## bosozoku

Fiou pas mal le Alt + Tab !!

Je me demandais pourquoi ils mettaient du temps puisque ça serait la même chose que le clic molette... Bah chapeau c'est joli  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

Y a moyen avec e17 de lancer une application au démarrage mais pas graphique.. Parce que je sais qu'il faut un .eapp mais comment le créer pour une application qui n'a pas de gui. 

Merci d'avance

----------

## fb99

J'aurais aussi une autre question.. Y a moyen de pouvoir passer d'un bureau a l'autrre en approchant la souris des bors (comme sur e16)

----------

## bosozoku

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> J'aurais aussi une autre question.. Y a moyen de pouvoir passer d'un bureau a l'autrre en approchant la souris des bors (comme sur e16)

 

Ca marche déja ça.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Y a moyen avec e17 de lancer une application au démarrage mais pas graphique.. Parce que je sais qu'il faut un .eapp mais comment le créer pour une application qui n'a pas de gui. 
> 
> Merci d'avance

 oui. par exemple xscreensaver -nosplash ca marche en .eapp 

Pas besoin de gui

----------

## CryoGen

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Y a moyen avec e17 de lancer une application au démarrage mais pas graphique.. Parce que je sais qu'il faut un .eapp mais comment le créer pour une application qui n'a pas de gui. 
> 
> Merci d'avance

 

```
e_util_eapp_edit <nom du fichier .eapp à creer>
```

bon tu es obligé de mettre une icone donc tu en mets une au pif ^^ , pas besoin de renseigner Window class, juste la commande à executer (moi ca appel un script sh  :Smile: )

----------

## fb99

Merci beaucoup !  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Juste en ce qui concerne le dépalcement d'un bureau a l'autre, moi je ne peux le faire que via le pager. Est-ce que ca peut venir du fait que je sois en dual head ??

----------

## marvin rouge

Paf !

plein de nouveautés dans les dernières moutures de e17 (0.16.999.010 ...).

En particulier, sur le comportement des fenêtres lors du redimensionnement. Différentes possibilités:  FULLSCREEN, SMART, EXPAND or FILL. Avec 

```
enlightenment_remote -maximize-policy-set FILL
```

 on se rapproche du comportement de fvwm, quand on maximise ca remplit l'espace libre.

Des transition de fond d'écran lors du changement (mouais, on aime , ou pas):

```

enlightenment_remote -desktop-bg-add 0 0 0 0 ~/.e/e/backgrounds/fond_01.edj

enlightenment_remote -desktop-bg-add 0 0 1 0 ~/.e/e/backgrounds/fond_02.edj

enlightenment_remote -transition-desk-set crossfade
```

Note: il faut renommer tous les .eapp en .eap

Bon, un post pas forcément très utile, mais ca fait plaisir de voir ce projet avancer.

----------

## spider312

Détrompe toi ton post' est bien plus utile que 99% des posts précédents, et je t'en remercie d'ailleurs

C'est cool le truc des fonds par bureau, surtout avec l'effet de transition  :Very Happy:  (pas super optimisé par contre)

En parlant de ça, quelqu'un sait comment changer cet effet ?

----------

## CryoGen

```
enlightenment_remote -transition-desk-set crossfade
```

ca doit se regler ici, mais je connais pas ce qu'on peut metre à la place de crossfade

----------

## marvin rouge

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> En parlant de ça, quelqu'un sait comment changer cet effet ?

 

il me semble que les possibilités sont les suivantes: "crossfade", "vswipe" et " ".

----------

## spider312

Merci  :Very Happy: 

Trop bon le crossfade  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

Euh .. est-ce normal que rien ne s'affiche dans ma ibox ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Euh .. est-ce normal que rien ne s'affiche dans ma ibox ?

 

il me semble que ibox n'est pas du tout fonctionnel pour le moment  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

hmm, j'ai eu l'icône de gaim à un moment, mais gaim plantait pas mal  je sais pas si c'est lié ou non .. en tout cas j'ai désactivé l'ibox pour l'instant.

Sinon,  petites questions:

- il a l'air d'y avoir un mode "digital" pour l'horloge .. j'ai beau changer pour ce digital (normal ou 24h), ça change rien .. toujours le petit cadran pas vraiment lisible selon les thèmes ..

- j'utilise urxvt comme console, et la fenêtre (et non pas le raccourci, hein) apparait toujours dans engage en tant que "?" .. comment changer ça ? J'édite le .eap dans tous les sens sans trouver  :Sad: 

En tout cas, e17 roxor ! De manière différente de FVWM, mais roxor quand même ^^

----------

## niin

A mon tour de me mettre a E17, et je me posais quelques questions :

- comment on fait pour avoir le docker, c'est pratique pour gaim, scim (enfin tous les trucs qui sont en dock)

- comment on fait pour que la fenetre passe au dessus quand on clique dessus sans qu'on est besoin de viser la bordure ?

- comme beep-media-player n'a pas les bordures habituelles, j'ai du creer l'icone eapp a la main mais quand je la mets dans l'ibar, ca ne l'affiche pas.

- est-il possible de passer du bureau completement a droite a celui completement a gauche par glissement ? (et inversement donc)

Et quelqu'un sait s'il y a une date prevue pour la sortie de la version finale ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Dais wrote:*   

> - il a l'air d'y avoir un mode "digital" pour l'horloge .. j'ai beau changer pour ce digital (normal ou 24h), ça change rien .. toujours le petit cadran pas vraiment lisible selon les thèmes ..

 Ici ca marche mais c'est pas top: l'horloge avec les aiguilles, et pis en tout pitit digital, l'heure dans un rectangle au dessous. Bof.

 *Dais wrote:*   

> - j'utilise urxvt comme console, et la fenêtre (et non pas le raccourci, hein) apparait toujours dans engage en tant que "?" .. comment changer ça ? J'édite le .eap dans tous les sens sans trouver 

 J'utilise urxvt, avec comme "window class" URxvt (rexpecter les majuscules et tout va bien)

 *Dais wrote:*   

> En tout cas, e17 roxor ! De manière différente de FVWM, mais roxor quand même ^^

 Sans vouloir lancer cette honnête discussion dans un troll velu, un minimum de bonne foi oblige à admettre que e17 est vraiment mieux que fvwm.

hein ? un troll ? non.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *niin wrote:*   

> A mon tour de me mettre a E17, et je me posais quelques questions :
> 
> - comment on fait pour avoir le docker, c'est pratique pour gaim, scim (enfin tous les trucs qui sont en dock)

 je sais pas

 *niin wrote:*   

> - comment on fait pour que la fenetre passe au dessus quand on clique dessus sans qu'on est besoin de viser la bordure ?

 

t'as essayé ca ? *enlightenment_remote --help | grep raise wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   -always-click-to-raise-set OPT1 Set the always click to raise policy, 1 for enabled 0 for disabled
> 
>   -always-click-to-raise-get Get the always click to raise policy, 1 for enabled 0 for disabled
> ...

 

 *niin wrote:*   

> - comme beep-media-player n'a pas les bordures habituelles, j'ai du creer l'icone eapp a la main mais quand je la mets dans l'ibar, ca ne l'affiche pas.

 

moi en "window class" j'ai Beep-media-player et ca passe correctement pour les icones

 *niin wrote:*   

> - est-il possible de passer du bureau completement a droite a celui completement a gauche par glissement ? (et inversement donc)

 hmmm. Si tu te mets sur le dernier bureau à droite et que tu utilises "CTRL+ALT+rightarrow" tu te retrouves sur le premier de gauche. (CTRL+ALT au lieu de SHIFT+ALT)

 *niin wrote:*   

> Et quelqu'un sait s'il y a une date prevue pour la sortie de la version finale ?

 

non. les voies de Raster sont impénétrables.

loué soit son nom.

 :Smile: 

----------

## niin

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *niin wrote:*   - comment on fait pour que la fenetre passe au dessus quand on clique dessus sans qu'on est besoin de viser la bordure ? 
> 
> t'as essayé ca ? *enlightenment_remote --help | grep raise wrote:*   
> ...

 

j'ai mis l'auto-raise a 1, mais il faut toujours que je clic sur la bordure pour le mettre devant ; ca ne marche pas quand on clique sur le contenu de la fenetre.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *niin wrote:*   - comme beep-media-player n'a pas les bordures habituelles, j'ai du creer l'icone eapp a la main mais quand je la mets dans l'ibar, ca ne l'affiche pas. 
> 
> moi en "window class" j'ai Beep-media-player et ca passe correctement pour les icones

 

j'ai finalement utilise des icones predefinies dans un paquet et la ca marche

 *niin wrote:*   

> - est-il possible de passer du bureau completement a droite a celui completement a gauche par glissement ? (et inversement donc)

 hmmm. Si tu te mets sur le dernier bureau à droite et que tu utilises "CTRL+ALT+rightarrow" tu te retrouves sur le premier de gauche. (CTRL+ALT au lieu de SHIFT+ALT)

[/quote]

en fait, j'ai trouve un truc sympa ; c'est mettre les bureaux en carre ; c'est plus simple a naviguer qu'en ligne

----------

## niin

petite correction par rapport au focus :

la commande est :

```

enlightenment_remote --help | grep focus

enlightenment_remote -focus-policy-set CLICK

```

ca marche corretement avec ca.

----------

## Dais

Arf, j'allais le dire pour le focus ^^;

Sinon, marche toujours pas pour urxvt .. le nom du .eap a-t-il une importance ?

----------

## marvin rouge

essaie avec celui là

tu peux ensuite l'éditer avec e_util_eap_edit pour changer les options.

----------

## Dais

Merci, ça marche avec le tien ^^ Bizarre quand même o_o

----------

## lmarcini

Hello everybody  :Wink: 

Quelqu'un sait-il comment se servir de edb_vt_ed ? Parce que edb_gtk_ed n'est pas présent  :Sad: 

----------

## spider312

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Hello everybody 
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il comment se servir de edb_vt_ed ? Parce que edb_gtk_ed n'est pas présent 

 Tu aurais pas oublié *Quote:*   

> % equery u dev-db/edb
> 
>  + + gtk     : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 par hasard ?  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Heu...  :Embarassed:   C'était bien ça !  :Embarassed: 

Merci !

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut à tous.

J'ai une petite question concernant Entrance : comment faire en sorte qu'Entrance se souvienne de la dernière session à laquelle on s'est loggué ? Tout au début où j'ai testé E17, Entrance se souvenait des sessions et créait automatiquement les entrées /entrance/user/0/... dans /etc/entrance_config.db, mais depuis un bon bout de temps, plus du tout. Alors je les ai créées à la main, la clé /entrance/user/remember est à la valeur 1 mais rien n'y fait : il ne garde pas en mémoire la dernière session...  :Sad: 

Euh, des idées ?

----------

## ryo-san

lut

"tout pareil que miguel ..."

mais en plus entrance n'est pas en mesure de changer de wm alors qu'au debut il le faisait sans probleme.

cela a commencé lorsque que j'ai edité la config pour changer de theme.depuis nada...

----------

## marvin rouge

Hop là, y'a un nouveau module: weather 

-il faut re-emerger e_modules

-puis:

```
cd

echo http://www.weather.com/weather/local/FRXX0153 > .weather.config

enlightenment_remote -module-load weather
```

et ensuite activer le module, et le passer en °C 

et voilà !

(note: si vous connaisez d'autres url pour le temps, je suis preneur)

----------

## profy

Vous savez comment redimensionner une fenetre au clavier ? je trouve nulle part  :Sad: 

----------

## Dais

Pour le module weather, il aurait été bon de signaler qu'il peut faire planter tout e17, et pas seulement si vous le lancez ! Il suffit qu'il soit loadé (donc qu'il apparaisse dans votre liste de modules) pour avoir des possibilités de faire planter e17.

Attention avec ça, donc  :Razz: 

Mais bon, vivement qu'il soit plus stable ^^ Si quelqu'un a un screenshot..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Pour le module weather, il aurait été bon de signaler qu'il peut faire planter tout e17, et pas seulement si vous le lancez ! Il suffit qu'il soit loadé (donc qu'il apparaisse dans votre liste de modules) pour avoir des possibilités de faire planter e17.
> 
> Attention avec ça, donc 
> 
> Mais bon, vivement qu'il soit plus stable ^^ Si quelqu'un a un screenshot.. 

 

il fait tout planter ? euh, pas ici (pas encore).

scrot (en bas à gauche)

----------

## kopp

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Pour le module weather, il aurait été bon de signaler qu'il peut faire planter tout e17, et pas seulement si vous le lancez ! Il suffit qu'il soit loadé (donc qu'il apparaisse dans votre liste de modules) pour avoir des possibilités de faire planter e17.
> 
> Attention avec ça, donc 
> 
> Mais bon, vivement qu'il soit plus stable ^^ Si quelqu'un a un screenshot..  
> ...

 

[off]

tiens un isérois on dirait, enfin d'après la météo  :Smile: 

[/off]

sinon, c'est juste une possibilité de plantage ... pas necessaire donc  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

J'dis ça d'après get-e.org hein .. maintenant, ils ont pu se tromper aussi ..

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kopp wrote:*   

> [off]
> 
> tiens un isérois on dirait, enfin d'après la météo 
> 
> [/off]

 t'as pas reconnu les 7 laux juste derrière ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   [off]
> 
> tiens un isérois on dirait, enfin d'après la météo 
> 
> [/off] t'as pas reconnu les 7 laux juste derrière ? 

 

Lol désolé y a pas assez de montagne autour de firefox  :Wink:  et en plus j'suis nul pour les reconnaitres  :Smile: 

Bon j'arrete le off c'est pas bien!

Pour être plus on topic : sympa ton e17, ça donne envie de se fatiguer un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour être plus on topic : sympa ton e17, ça donne envie de se fatiguer un peu 

 

theme e17: slate-e17

icones tirées de gartoon blue. telechargeable ici

modules: ibar, ombre, horloge, frequence, temperature, pager , ibox, weather, monitor.

simple  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Dites moi les amis utilisateurs d'E17

Avez vs, aussi, des problèmes plantage de E17 si vs utilisez le click to focus ainsi que le focus New WIndow??

Je préfère nettement cette méthode de focus, mais a chaque fois que je l'active, mon E tourne 10 minutes puit les fenêtres

se figent, seul la souris répond encore.

Plutot ennuyeux...

----------

## Somy

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Dites moi les amis utilisateurs d'E17
> 
> Avez vs, aussi, des problèmes plantage de E17 si vs utilisez le click to focus ainsi que le focus New WIndow??
> 
> Je préfère nettement cette méthode de focus, mais a chaque fois que je l'active, mon E tourne 10 minutes puit les fenêtres
> ...

 

J'ai le même genre de problème... généralement un simple Alt+Tab et ça repart... mais c'est saoulant!

 [off] En ce moment c'est la misère avec ce souci sous E17 je voulais me rabatre sur Fvwm mais là firefox et thunderbird se lancent mais n'apparaissent pas (amd64 inside), test de Xfce4, il plante un peut quand il veut (fermeture sauvage de session) obligé de se rabattre sur un bon gros gnome... :'( [/off]

----------

## niin

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Dites moi les amis utilisateurs d'E17
> 
> Avez vs, aussi, des problèmes plantage de E17 si vs utilisez le click to focus ainsi que le focus New WIndow??
> 
> Je préfère nettement cette méthode de focus, mais a chaque fois que je l'active, mon E tourne 10 minutes puit les fenêtres
> ...

 

j'utilise le click to focus mais pas le focus new windows et ca ne plante pas ; mais comme je vais sans doute le mettre je verrais bien.

----------

## LeCadet

Un tout petit message pour dire que le CVS est passe a la version 0.16.999.011

----------

## Dais

1) bump

2) je viens à peine de remarquer que l'ordre d'installation avait changé pour certaines parties de e17 .. pourtant, j'ai vu aucune nouvelle concernant ce changement, et ça doit faire un petit bout de temps. Pourquoi n'est-ce pas signalé ? Il me semble que c'est important.

3) malgré ce changement d'ordre, j'ai certains ebuilds cvs qui ne veulent pas s'installer (enfin .. se mettre à jour): etox et e_modules pour n'en citer que 2 (sur 3 ou 4 je crois, donc c'est pas si pire, mais quand même). Suis-je le seul ?

4) C'est moi ou e17 est plus instable qu'avant ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 1) bump

 

plonk !

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 2) je viens à peine de remarquer que l'ordre d'installation avait changé pour certaines parties de e17 .. pourtant, j'ai vu aucune nouvelle concernant ce changement, et ça doit faire un petit bout de temps. Pourquoi n'est-ce pas signalé ? Il me semble que c'est important.

 Euh, t'es sûr ? mon dernier build complet date d'il y a 3 jours, toujours dans le même ordre.

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 3) malgré ce changement d'ordre, j'ai certains ebuilds cvs qui ne veulent pas s'installer (enfin .. se mettre à jour): etox et e_modules pour n'en citer que 2 (sur 3 ou 4 je crois, donc c'est pas si pire, mais quand même). Suis-je le seul ?

 e_modules marchait nickel le 25 juillet. Le seul truc qui déconne chez moi c'est iconbar, qui ne veut plus se compiler depuis le 25 mai ...

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 4) C'est moi ou e17 est plus instable qu'avant ?

 oui, j'ai l'impression qu'il plante un peut lpus souvent: écran blanc avec "ouh là là, c'est pas joli tout ça, appuyez sur F3" ...

----------

## Dais

J'ai longtemps utilisé cet ordre là:

```
emerge -av edb eet imlib2 imlib2_loaders evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl engrave entice entrance eclair e engage erss e_utils e_modules elicit examine evidence equate embrace
```

Mais j'avais certains ebuilds qui ne voulaient pas se compiler ..

Alors en vérifiant sur le site, je vois que l'ordre avait changé, et donc j'utilise ça:

```
emerge -av eet edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 imlib2_loaders edje epeg epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl etox entice entrance eclair e engage erss e_utils e_modules elicit examine evidence equate embrace
```

Or, ça m'avance pas plus, j'en ai toujours qui ne veulent pas se compiler ..

snirfl T_T

----------

## marvin rouge

J'utilise ça comme ordre:

```
emerge -avb eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 imlib2_loaders edje epeg epsilon esmart edb entrance ewl examine erss evidence emotion elicit entice e e_utils engrave elation embrace equate envision engage e_modules eclair
```

Ceci dit, je ne l'ai pas recompilé depuis le 25, et depuis il y a eu des changements. En particulier, en regardant les feed RSS depuis le 25, y'a eu une histoire de "timestamp", avec plein de messages de "fix". donc ca se trouve en ce moment, c'est peut etre un peu plus instable que d'habitude ...

je vais attendre avant de recompiler.

----------

## marvin rouge

oy ! 

y'a Gulivert qui a fait un thème Milky pour E17  :Smile: 

http://get-e.org/Themes/E17/index.html

merci gulivert !

----------

## gulivert

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> oy ! 
> 
> y'a Gulivert qui a fait un thème Milky pour E17 
> 
> http://get-e.org/Themes/E17/index.html
> ...

 

lol  :Embarassed: 

Vi me suis amusé un peu, et j'ai pas fini  :Very Happy: 

Pour un theme plus avancé vous trouverez directement sur 

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/e17/Themes/

Par contre pour la stabilité, ben perso j'ai pas de soucis. Il m'arrive qu'un jour je n'arrive compiler l'un des pacquets, en retentant plus tard en général sa passe tjs. Pour l'ordre de compil, merci de me le faire remarqué, perso j'avais po vu  :Shocked: 

----------

## spider312

Concernant la stabilité, les seuls problèmes que j'ai c'est en activant des modules, et en général c'est avec les derniers ajoutés sur le CVS, ou quand j'ai oublié de recompiler les librairies dont ils dépendent, à part ça, pas grand chose à déplorer (si, des fenetres mortes qui restent, mais ça ne nuit pas du tout, et ne change en rien la stabilité)

Et merci gulivert pour ce superbe thème  :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

salut,

quant à moi, la stabilité est bonne sauf qu'au démarrage du syteme j'ai un freeze qui "tue" tout après qq secondes d'ouverture de e17...

alt+syst+SIUB me redémarre le gentoo et après ça va parfois mieux...

voici qq erreurs de "startx":

 *Quote:*   

> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
> 
> xset:  bad font path element (#176), possible causes are:
> 
>     Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions
> ...

 

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep -i error *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

 

dmesg ne renvoie rien de spéiale.

cat .xsession *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eval `ssh-agent` 
> 
> exec /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17

 

eval `ssh-agent` <--------------------tiens! il ne me semble pas l'avoir ajouté cette ligne ???? sachant que je n'utilise pas ssh et le deamon "sshd" n'est pas activé au démarrage...

----------

## gulivert

Ton xorg.conf mal configurer???

Tu peux deja y enlever la ligne 

```
 /usr/share/fonts/CID
```

puis fc-cache -fv

----------

## yesi

oy,

j'ai effectivement enlevé la ligne de font qui déconnait: (la 1ère ligne d'erreur a disparu normal).

bon je ne vais pas copier toute la conf de xorg: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

en espérant que qqn verra plus clair que moi... :Smile: 

d'avance merci.

----------

## Zazbar

 *yesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep -i error
> 
> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

 

Si tu veux voir les messages d'erreur de Xorg utilises cette commande la :

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
```

En effet les erreurs du log de Xorg ont le code 'EE'

Voila je n'y connais rien a Enlightment donc je ne peux pas t'aider sur tes soucis ... (je compte l'installer dès ce soir après avoir vu les quelques screens qui trainaient  :Wink:   )

----------

## ryo-san

Bonjour a tous

un petit post pour partager mes soucis  :Crying or Very sad:  !

bon depuis quelques temps comme certains l'ont souligné , j'ai pas mal de "oups, enligtenment crashed..." ou quelque chose qui se rapproche de ca.bon rien de bien affolant mais bon  :Sad:  .cela se produit pas mal lors du clic droit et en me baladant sur mon menu.

j'ai re-emergé ce matin e17 malgré le peu de news (vacances oblige je pense )mais la un drole de probleme: " *** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice"  ????

cela ce produit avec rox.j'ai un eap sur ibar qui ne veut plus lancer rox.j'ai vite fait regardé sur le net mais cela semble etre un probleme assez large lié a gtk je pense puisque des gens avait ce soucis avec gnome, nautilus... j'ai pas encore approffondi.a suivre,si vous avez des infos  :Wink: .

enfin j'aimerais bien installer gdb pour pouvoir debugguer un peu, ca m'interesserais pas mal mais je ne sais absolument pas comment on procede.j'aurais bien besoin de quelques infos siou plait,je vais pendant ce temps la me rencarder.

++

ps: pour le "xp extension missing" ce n'est rien d'alarmant , c'est lié au protocol pour imprimer avec xorg,je voudrais pas dire de betise mais peut etre xprint ?( X.Org XprintUtil library apparement).

----------

## ryo-san

ah ben :

"The problem is not with Xfce. The message *** Attempt to put sigment in horiz list twice is from librsvg and may show up when you use svg icons. It is harmless and can be ignored."

ok , donc c'est bien ca parce que j'ai des icones svg mais rox ne veut toujours pas pointer le bout de son nez via ibar,pourtant en console pas de soucis... hum

poursuivons watson ...

----------

## spider312

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> ah ben :
> 
> "The problem is not with Xfce. The message *** Attempt to put sigment in horiz list twice is from librsvg and may show up when you use svg icons. It is harmless and can be ignored."
> 
> ok , donc c'est bien ca parce que j'ai des icones svg mais rox ne veut toujours pas pointer le bout de son nez via ibar,pourtant en console pas de soucis... hum
> ...

 J'ai souvent eu ce genre de problème et enlever puis remettre l'eapp dans l'ibar a en général suffit pour que ça remarche, mais là ça n'a pas l'air ... enfin essaye quand même ça, sait-on jamais

----------

## ryo-san

lut spider

merci de ton indication  :Wink: .

enlever seulement l'eap n'as pas suffit mais virer tout le rep .e/ a réglé l'affaire.

il a l'air en plus de moins crasher j'espere que ce n'est pas juste une impression.

y'a weather cependant qui ne fonctionne plus ?? m'enfin pas trop grave...

++

----------

## gulivert

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut spider
> 
> merci de ton indication .
> 
> enlever seulement l'eap n'as pas suffit mais virer tout le rep .e/ a réglé l'affaire.
> ...

 

Weather à été réécrit sur la dernière version de e_modules, pour le moment il est plus bugué qu'autre chose, par contre j'ai vu je 

ne sais plus ou qu'un patch à déjà été fait, à voir. Mais le problème de weather devrait vite être réglé je pense.

Pour ton eap de rox, c'est marrant, hier j'ai mis à jour E, et j'ai eu exactement le même soucis que toi, sauf que pour moi, j'ai

simplement éteinds xorg, et r'envoyer un startx et tout refonctionnait  :Confused:   J'avais pas l'air d'un con surtout que j'exposais ce soucis

sur l'irc des dev, et qu'après un redémarage de xorg sa le faisait bien  :Confused: 

Pour info, le redémarrer de E17 ne suffit pas, il faut carrément éteindre xorg et r'envoyer un startx

----------

## spider312

mon weather updaté hier a bien marché après la supression de l'ancienne conf, les images sont moches, mais il est vraiment super par conte, on peut avoir la météo à plusieurs endroit (en fait le module se duplique), il ne freeze plus e à chaque update, et il y a un menu de configuration maintenant, plus la peine d'aller sur weather.com, enfin bref, y'a un super progrès là, suffit qu'ils changent les images et il sera génial, il ne manquera plus qu'avoir la météo des prochains jours  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ryo-san

'lut

bon ben ca recommence !

grrrr...

je comprends pas trop, pis alors je compte plus les crashs , j'ai du carrement changer de wm tellement il y en avait, je suis un peu deg la.

c'est surtout lors du clic droit quand je me balade dans le menu, j'y ai droit direct au bout de 4 sec max.

bon,j'ai plus qu'a patienter

ps:merci gulli pour ton theme, c'est mon preferé jusqu'a present  :Wink:  .

----------

## gulivert

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 'lut
> 
> bon ben ca recommence !
> 
> grrrr...
> ...

 

Quand tu mets a jour ton E, mets tu a jour toutes les libs et les logs attaché à E?

Pour ma part c'est ce que je fais.

Infos

```

emerge eet edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl etox entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils e_modules elicit examine equate envision eclips
```

Pour weather j'ai supprimé la conf, sa a marché un moment et il crash maintenant :S. Bref de toute manière les pixmaps sont devenu moche pour le moment, je comprends pas pkoi pas avoir repris les anciens qui etait tiptop

edit : Heu perso mon E est très stable.... Mais ça sa ne t'avance pas.

----------

## ryo-san

'lut

"eet edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart entrance emotion eclair ewl engrave e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence" 

c'etait l'ordre d' "emergeage".

dans ta liste tu as envision enclipse en + et quelques paquets emergé avant ou apres.

je vais essayer comme ca  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 'lut
> 
> "eet edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart entrance emotion eclair ewl engrave e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence" 
> 
> c'etait l'ordre d' "emergeage".
> ...

 

C'est l'ordre donné sur le site get-e.org simplement, qui par moment change...

Edit : d'apres ce j'ai peu discuter sur l'irc de get-e, y aurait un pb entre portage et les cvs de E qui ce mettrait pas a jour correctement, il parait qu'il faut effacer le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src de temps en temps. Perso j'ai jamais eu de pb, mais depuis je le fais tjs avant une mise a jour, au cas ou.... A vérifier

----------

## ryo-san

'lut 

bon ca y'est j'ai recupéré mon e17  :Very Happy: .

j'ai eu en effet un soucis avec cvs et e qui ne voulait pas compiler mais je crois qu'ils etaient en train de mettre a jour.

weather toujours buggué , la stabilité est quand a elle pas mal, je suis content ca vaut bien un qpkg ca  :Wink: .

----------

## R@NNIS

Grâce à Mister Gulivert mon dernier bureau sous e17 : http://lycos.dropcode.net/dotclear/images/screenshots/e17_22082005.png

----------

## stan_

'lut,

j'ai une tit question sur le module weather: j'ai beau re-emerger la dernière version d'e_modules et de faire "enlightenment_remote -module-load weather", le module weather n'apparait toujours pas dans la liste des modules  :Crying or Very sad:   J'ai oublié de faire un truc  :Question: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

l'est buggé apparement dixit le site de e17.maintenant il devrait quand meme apparaitre.

je viens de lire qu'avec gcc 3.3 le module a des soucis , est-ce que c'est ta version ?

+

----------

## stan_

ouai c'est ma version  :Confused: 

merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

de nada.

il compile impec avec gcc 3.4, d'ailleur comment se fait -il que tu ais encore le 3.3 ? je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai gcc 3.5 ce qui veut dire que le 3.4 est demasqué depuis un moment. 

+

----------

## marvin rouge

Problème avec Emblem, depuis quelques temps:

```
$  emblem

Unable to load file, 

Erreur de segmentation
```

??

----------

## marvin rouge

Ce matin, la compilation de mail-client/embrace ne passait pas:

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -march=k8 -O2 -pipe   -o libembrace.la   embrace.lo embrace_plugin.lo mailbox.lo  -lltdl 

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -march=k8 -O2 -pipe   -o module.la -rpath /usr/lib64/enlightenment/modules_extra/embrace/linux-gnu-x86_64 -module -avoid-version e_mod_main.lo -L/usr/lib64 -le -lm -lltdl libembrace.la -lesmart_container -lesmart_draggies -lesmart_trans_x11 -lltdl 

libtool: link: cannot find the library `libembrace.la'

make[3]: *** [module.la] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libembrace.a .libs/embrace.o .libs/embrace_plugin.o .libs/mailbox.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libembrace.a

creating libembrace.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libembrace.la && ln -s ../libembrace.la libembrace.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/embrace-9999/work/misc/embrace/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/embrace-9999/work/misc/embrace/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/embrace-9999/work/misc/embrace'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2
```

Solution:

```
MAKEOPTS=-j1 emerge embrace
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dais

Quelqu'un sait comment configurer correctement Entrance depuis que ça utilise le entrance_config.cfg ?

Oui, il faut éditer /usr/share/entrance/build-config.sh selon ses besoins, le lancer, et copier le fichier créé à /etc/entrance_config.cfg .. MAIS comment y mettre e17 ? L'entrée par défaut Enlightenment ne fait que me lancer un black screen avec le curseur noir en croix ..

Sinon, vive enlightenment_remote et les options de maximize pour que les fenêtres maximisées ne recouvrent pas nos barres (engage, menu, horloge, etc)  :Very Happy:  C'était un gros manque ^^

----------

## spider312

il faut en effet editer ce script, c'est la seule option, une interface de configuration ne devrait pas tarder

pour ajouter e17, c'est comme avant, tu ajoutes un script de session dans /etc/X11/Session, tu le nomes par exemple e17, et à la chaine /entrance/session/x/session correspondant à e17, tu mets le nom du script (pas son chemin, juste son nom, donc "e17" dans l'exemple que j'ai donné) et dans cescript, tu mets juste la commande nécéssaire pour lancer e17 : enlightenment-0.17 et ce que tu veux que tous les utilisateurs aient de lancé au démarage (comme xbindkeys, xscreensaver, etc ...)

Chez moi ce script ressemble à : 

```
#!/bin/sh

source ~/.xsession

/usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17
```

 et dans mon ~.xsession je mets ce que je veux lancer au démarage sans passer par le startup de e17

----------

## Dais

beuh, ça marchait pas pour moi en faisant comme ça .. alors que e17 se lance bien si je le mets dans mon .xinitrc et que je fais un startx ..

Question subsidiaire: Gulivert, j'ai appris via le sujet équivalent au nôtre, mais sur desktop environments, que e17 gérait les "thèmes de couleurs" pour les thèmes. Tu penses que ton thème pourrait fonctionner avec cette possibilité ? (oui j'explique mal, mais c'est mieux dit dans l'autre sujet  :Razz: )

/me, qui pleure encore la disparition du thème Slate  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spider312

euh au passage, vous arrivez à avoir une liste d'utilisateurs avec la bnouvelle conf d'entrance ?

Sinon, ton problème est bizare ça a toujours très bien marché chez moi, essaye de voir si tu n'as rien raté, le scrpt il est bien +x pour tout le monre ? (essaye de mettre le script de session dans ton .xinitrc et startx, les erreurs sur le script devraient être dans la console depuis laquelle tu l'as fait ...)

----------

## gulivert

 :Sad:  *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Question subsidiaire: Gulivert, j'ai appris via le sujet équivalent au nôtre, mais sur desktop environments, que e17 gérait les "thèmes de couleurs" pour les thèmes. Tu penses que ton thème pourrait fonctionner avec cette possibilité ? (oui j'explique mal, mais c'est mieux dit dans l'autre sujet )
> 
> /me, qui pleure encore la disparition du thème Slate 

 

??? moi pas comprendre là  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, ha, Slate a disparu, pourquoi ça, je ne suis plus trop l'actualité ses temps, problèmes de santé  :Sad: 

----------

## Dais

Gulivert: Voir sur ce sujet

 *Mo0m wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Do you think that e17 will support "color schemes" for themes ? I don't think it will be easy because of the pictures the themes use .. or the themes will be bigger 
> 
> In fact, it's already possible, edje supports "color classes" and "text classes". And if I remember correctly, the theme "winter" already uses the color classes.

 

 *Mo0m wrote:*   

> The color classes are applied to the .png images, in a "multiplicative mode" (open an image with gimp, create a new layer, fill it with a color and set it in the multiplicative mode to have a preview of what it will give). So you can (and you need to) use .png images with color classes, but you'll get better results if your .png are in the greyscale mode since the images are just colorized. .

 

Et Slate a disparu car vu qu'il n'était pas mis à jour depuis un bon bout de temps, pas mal de choses n'était plus correctes (vu les changements dans les thèmes e17)

Sinon, bon rétablissement à toi !

spider312: je vais réessayer, on verra bien

EDIT: moi boulet, le fichier /etc/X11/Sessions/e17 n'était pas exécutable ..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## spider312

et pour la liste d'utilisateurs ?

----------

## Dais

Pas vraiment cherché, il y a moi et .. moi en utilisateur  :Razz:  bah root aussi mais bon en général j'ouvre pas une session spéciale root.

Et vu que je suis pas souvent sous gentoo en ce moment  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et vu que je suis pas souvent sous gentoo en ce moment 

 

Moi non plus  :Sad:  j'ai meme plus de linux pour le moment :'( mon E17 me manque  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yesi

yo!

...ajout de diverses fonctionnalités, entre autre la roulette (de la souris) qui marche bien: celle-ci permet de changer de bureau et d'enrouler la fenêtre...

alors updatez!

----------

## toufou

et, ça fonctionne sans problème sur un athlon 64 ? parce que j'ai envie d'installer gentoo sur un fixe juste pour avoir e17 sous la main (et faire baver les visiteurs) ?

@+

----------

## E11

Pour l'avoir sous amd64, je peux te dire que ça fonctionne tout aussi bien !  :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

eclair veut pas compiler chez moi, sur mon architecture x86.

```
eclair_video.c:104: error: too many arguments to function `emotion_object_init'

make[3]: *** [eclair_video.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eclair-9999/work/e17/apps/eclair/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eclair-9999/work/e17/apps/eclair/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eclair-9999/work/e17/apps/eclair'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: media-video/eclair-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 94, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

j'ai bien installé le reste avant comme dit dans un post plus haut et emotion est donc bien là.

Y'a une solution ou je dois attendre une nouvelle version ?

----------

## E11

Ca m'a l'air mal barre comme truc :S

Je ne vois pas trop comment résoudre ça... Mais peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre saura t'aider...

Pour le moment, je pense que tu ne sais faire qu'à attendre, mais avec e17,il y a souvent de nouvelles versions donc ça ne devrait pas être trop long... Ce sont les avantages et inconvégnants des cvs...

Fin, si ce n'est qu'eclair qui ne compile pas c'est pas trop trop grave... car même si c'est vraiment cool de l'avoir, il n'est pas requis pour le fonctionnement de e17... Donc ben, ne l'attends pas si tu n'as pas encore essayé e17 !!!   :Laughing: 

Ps : chez moi j'ai toujours eu un problème pour la lecture des fichiers mp3 et avi...

Les fichiers mp3 ne sont pas lu du tout alors que les films en avi n'ont pas de son... Fin bon, les ogg et mpg passe nickel donc ça va... mais si quelqu'un à une solution à ce problème je suis preneur  :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arnaud75

Je viens de finir la mise à jour d'E17 et tout a compilé parfaitement, à part le problème du xcb pour evas et les inévitables soucis de sourceforge.

Peut-être suis-je tombé au bon moment ?

Si ça peut servir, voici ma ligne d'emerge:

```
emerge eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart dev-db/edb entrance emotion ewl engrave e_modules entice engage eclair etox erss elicit e_utils
```

Last edited by arnaud75 on Tue Oct 11, 2005 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toufou

sauf que e aussi veut pas se compiler

```
e_border.h:330: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:331: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:335: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:398: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

make[3]: *** [e_main.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 94, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

bref, je crains d'être condamné à l'attente. Interminable !!

----------

## arnaud75

Roh, le file manager EFM est apparu dans le menu   :Very Happy:  mais bon, pas spécialement utilisable pour le moment.

----------

## spider312

Waip c'est assez tendu en ce moment e17, entre des modifs majeures, le CVS de sourceforge qui patauge, et cette histoire de xcb avec evas  :Confused: 

Enfin bon, faut s'accrocher, ça vous habitueras aux problèmes des softs en CVS hein, après tout, vous les avez voulus ces problèmes  :Laughing:  (y'a moyen d'installer à parir de snapshots aussi, c'est quand même mieux niveau stabilité)

Puis une fois qu'on a un système qui tourne, ce genre de problème devient secondaire (au pire on a une version vieille de 2 semaines, mais de toute façon si la nouvelle version ne compile pas, ça n'empche que rarement la nouvelle de marcher)

----------

## toufou

mais euh, je veux que ça  compile chez moi

je viens de réessayer avec les ordres différents donné ici mais aucun ne passe. Ca plante toujours sur e ou sur eclair

gros malheur, sniff

si j'ai bien compris je dois tenter de temps en temps et un jour peut être, ça passera

----------

## spider312

 *toufou wrote:*   

> mais euh, je veux que ça  compile chez moi
> 
> je viens de réessayer avec les ordres différents donné ici mais aucun ne passe. Ca plante toujours sur e ou sur eclair
> 
> gros malheur, sniff
> ...

 Voila, c'est presque ça, en fait, c'est pareil, mais en version optimiste, c'est quasiment jamais resté plus d1-2j sans que ça compile chez moi, mais recompile tout à chaque fois hein, quand la compile d'un soft plante en général, ça vient des libs dont il dépend, rarement du soft lui même, les devs mettent quand même pas sur un CVS un soft qui compile pas, donc chez le dev, ça a marché avant qu'il l'uploade

----------

## gulivert

Tous ceux qui ont le problème d'evas, il vous suffit de prendre cette ebuild

http://guybrush.ath.cx/svn/public/portage/x11-libs/evas/

En plus y a meme ETK comme ebuild sur ce site, il est trop bon   :Wink: 

----------

## toufou

j'ai reéssayé aujourd'hui et ça plante toujours au même endroit

l'un de vous a essayé récemment ? et si oui et que ça fonctionne, quelle fut votre ligne d'emerge ?

je veux e17 !!   :Wink: 

----------

## stan_

Ouai j'ai essayé hier soir et ca marche sans problème (à part pour entrance mais bon c'est pas primordial). Ma ligne d'emerge c'est la même que Arnaud75.

----------

## gulivert

 *toufou wrote:*   

> j'ai reéssayé aujourd'hui et ça plante toujours au même endroit
> 
> l'un de vous a essayé récemment ? et si oui et que ça fonctionne, quelle fut votre ligne d'emerge ?
> 
> je veux e17 !!  

 

je l'ai fait ce soir et pas de soucis sur aucune lib

----------

## toufou

bon

je vais relancer avec le même ordre et on va voir si ça passe

je vous tient au courant

----------

## toufou

et flûte, ca plante toujours au même endroit

je met le message d'erreur en plus precis au cas ou ça vous donnerai une idée

```
In file included from e_includes.h:14,

                 from e.h:87,

                 from e_main.c:4:

e_border.h:199: error: erreur de syntaxe before "Ecore_X_Icon"

e_border.h:199: attention : pas de point virgule à la fin de la structure ou de l'union

e_border.h:199: attention : pas de point virgule à la fin de la structure ou de l'union

e_border.h:199: attention : pas de point virgule à la fin de la structure ou de l'union

e_border.h:216: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:224: error: `sync' redeclared as different kind of symbol

/usr/include/unistd.h:879: error: previous declaration of `sync'

e_border.h:262: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

e_border.h:262: attention : data definition has no type or storage class

e_border.h:276: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

e_border.h:276: attention : data definition has no type or storage class

e_border.h:280: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:282: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

...

e_border.h:335: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:398: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

make[3]: *** [e_main.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

In file included from e_includes.h:14,

                 from e.h:87,

                 from e_user.c:4:

e_border.h:199: error: erreur de syntaxe before "Ecore_X_Icon"

e_border.h:199: attention : pas de point virgule à la fin de la structure ou de l'union

e_border.h:199: attention : pas de point virgule à la fin de la structure ou de l'union

e_border.h:199: attention : pas de point virgule à la fin de la structure ou de l'union

e_border.h:216: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

e_border.h:224: error: `sync' redeclared as different kind of symbol

/usr/include/unistd.h:879: error: previous declaration of `sync'

e_border.h:262: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

e_border.h:262: attention : data definition has no type or storage class

e_border.h:276: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

e_border.h:276: attention : data definition has no type or storage class

e_border.h:280: error: erreur de syntaxe before ':' token

...

e_border.h:398: error: erreur de syntaxe before '}' token

make[3]: *** [e_user.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 94, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

```

si ca compile chez vous et pas chez moi, cela veut-il dire qu'il y a un problème sur ma machine (je suppose que oui). un paquet qui n'est pas installé chez moi ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> En plus y a meme ETK comme ebuild sur ce site, il est trop bon  

  si j'en crois get-e.org, c'est un nouveau toolkit. Concrètement ça t'apporte quoi ?

@toufou: si ça s'obstine à ne pas compiler, tu peux essayer la chose suivante:

-bouger ton ~/.e ailleurs  (mv .e e17-old)

-faire un emerge unmerge sur tous les paquets e17

-supprimer toutes les sources CVS: tu vas dans /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src et tu enlèves tous les répertoires qui se rapportent à e17

-regarder dans /usr/local/src si tu n'as pas des vieilles sources de lib pour e17, les supprimer

-et ensuite tu recommences de 0 pour ré-installer à partir du CVS

va voir sur get-e.org, il y a la liste des dépendances qu'il faut pour compiler e17. Tu peux essayer de recompiler ces dépendances.

Bon, maintenant question:

je viens de compiler x11-apps/elapse-9999, et quand je le lance (avec le thème standard /usr/share/elapse/themes/elapse.edj) j'ai ces messages:

```
Debug [5/4] elapse_gui_init()

Debug [5/4] ecore_init()

Debug [5/4] ecore_evas_init()

Debug [5/4] edje_init()

Debug [5/4] esmart_trans_x11_new()

Debug [5/4] smart object resize

Esmart_Trans Error: Could not read root window pixmap property!

Esmart_Trans Error: Cannot create transparency pixmap: no valid wallpaper and no background color set.

Debug [5/4] object resize

Debug [5/4] ecore_evas_show()

Debug [5/4] ecore_timer_add()

Debug [5/4] ecore_main_loop_begin()

Esmart_Trans Error: Could not read root window pixmap property!

Esmart_Trans Error: Cannot create transparency pixmap: no valid wallpaper and no background color set.

Esmart_Trans Error: Could not read root window pixmap property!

Esmart_Trans Error: Cannot create transparency pixmap: no valid wallpaper and no background color set.
```

Mon background, je le fais soit avec e17setroot -s mon.fichier.image.png soit je le sélectionne en utilisant l'utilitaire e17 (emblem). Est-ce qu'il y a une autre manière de faire ? Est ce que c'est le theme pour elapse qui est mal foutu, ou est-ce qu'il y a des options pour la transparence ailleurs ?

Subsidiaire: vous avez essayé la transparence avec e17 (transset) ? moi ça lock le serveur X en 1 minute à peu près. Y'a un autre moyen ?

----------

## toufou

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @toufou: si ça s'obstine à ne pas compiler, tu peux essayer la chose suivante:
> 
> -bouger ton ~/.e ailleurs  (mv .e e17-old)
> ...

 

bon, j'ai fait ça, tout nettoyé, recompilé toutes les dépendances et le probleme est identique

je comprends pas. sur get-e.org, ils disent qu'avec les librairies compilées, ca devrait passer sans problème. Or, les librairies se compilent bien chez moi.

mais des que je m'attaque à eclair ou e, ca coince.

et je le comprends d'autant moins que j'ai une architecture x86 et que ça passes sans ouçis chez vous

encore u mystère de l'informatique ?

----------

## ryo-san

salut

ben c'est peut etre le bon moment pour ressortir ca : 

```

#!/bin/bash

# e17-pkg

 epkgs="eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl etox entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils e_modules elicit examine equate envision eclips"

usage ()

{

echo "e17-pkg (backup|update|downgrade):"

   echo -e "\tbackup: uses quickpkg to make binary packages of e17 for recovery later."

   echo -e "\tupdate: re-emerges e17 (assuming you are using CVS ebuilds \n\t\tthis will update rather than reinstall your e17 packages)."

   echo -e "\tdowngrade: installs previously packaged binaries for e17."

   exit 0

}

if [ $(echo $UID) != "0" ]; then

   echo "This script invokes portage.  You need to run it with appropriate privileges."

   exit 1

elif [ -z $1 ] || [ $1 = "--help" ]; then

   usage

   exit 0

elif [ $1 = "update" ]; then

   echo -e "Updating your e17 packages.\n\n"

   emerge -av ${epkgs}

   exit 0

elif [ $1 = "downgrade" ]; then

   echo -e "Re-installing previously packaged e17 binaries.\n\n"

   emerge -K ${epkgs}

   exit 0

elif [ $1 = "backup" ]; then

   echo -e "Making packages for your e17 binaries for easy recovery later.\n\n"

        for pkg in $(echo ${epkgs});

   do

       quickpkg ${pkg}

   done

   exit 0

else

   echo "$1? Whatever... Here, read this:"

   usage

   exit 1

fi 

```

Il n'est pas de moi et j'ai beau chercher , je ne retrouve pas le nom de l'auteur (que le coupable se denonce  :Wink:  )

Merci a lui en tout cas.

je viens de m'en servir pour faire une install toute fraiche cette nuit et aucun soucis.

je l'ai mis dans /usr/sbin , lancé un pkg-e17.sh update et bingo.

au cas ou le package.keywords :

```

#E17

app-misc/evidence -*

app-misc/examine -*

dev-db/edb -*

dev-libs/eet -*

dev-libs/embryo -*

dev-libs/engrave -*

dev-util/e_utils -*

media-gfx/eclips -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

media-gfx/entice -*

media-libs/edje -*

media-libs/emotion -*

media-libs/epeg -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

media-libs/etox -*

media-libs/imlib2 -*

media-libs/imlib2_loaders -*

media-video/eclair -*    

media-video/envision -*

net-news/erss -*

x11-libs/ecore -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

x11-libs/evas -*

x11-libs/ewl -*

x11-misc/e17genmenu -*

x11-misc/engage -*

x11-misc/entrance -*

x11-plugins/e_modules -*

x11-wm/e -*

sci-calculators/equate -*

```

 +

----------

## arnaud75

Roh, j'avais essayé de la retrouver il y a quelques temps mais sans références exactes, c'est difficile, et puis parcourir toutes les pages des topics sur E17   :Shocked: 

Merci pour l'exhumation.

Et voici le post de l'auteur.

----------

## toufou

nouvelle tentative, avec le script et ... nouvel echec

j'ai essayé de réfléchir (pour moi c'est dur)

du coup je pense que la différence entre toutes vos machines où ça fonctionne et la mienne, ca pourrait être le make. conf

je vous passe le mien au cas où vous verriez qulque chose de louche:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-kde -arts acpi pcmcia sse pnp png bonobo gnome crypt java mozilla cdr spell alsa samba xml gtk2"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/bmg-main"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

----------

## marvin rouge

@toufou: tu as toujours le même message d'erreur (même erreur de compil, au même endroit, pour le même paquet) ? ou bien il y a un caractère aléatoire ?

Ton make.conf est plutot sage, je pense pas que ca vient de là.

T'as pas une version exotique de gcc ?

----------

## toufou

bon

même message d'erreur

j'utilisais gcc 3.3.5 et je viens de passer à la 3.4.4

j'ai ressayé la compilation et ca replante au même endroit

ce que j'arrive pas à comprendre c'est que ca fonctionne chez vous et pas chez moi. se pourrait-il qu'il me manque un paquet ne dependant pas directement de enlightenment ?

----------

## arnaud75

Et ton package.keywords ressemble-t-il à celui présenté par ryo-san ?

----------

## toufou

non, pas exactement

je viens de le modifier et je relance la compilation, je vous tient au courant

(edit) bon, ca va être long, il y a des pbs avec le cvs apparement. Une fois sur deux la connexion se fait pas alors que je n'ai aucun probleme avec mon réseau

----------

## toufou

bingo

avec beaucoup de mal (le cvs fonctionnant aléatoirement), j'ai réussi à récupérer tous les âquets et à les compiler.

alors disons le tout de suite, e17 c'est beau, très beau. 

je l'avais essayé il y a 6 mois, j'i l'impression que beaucoup de travail a été fait

@+

----------

## zeuss1414

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens d'installer E17 et franchement je pense que je vais l'adopter. 

Par contre, je me pose quelques question : 

- Déjà après avoir regarder sur le net et sur le debut de ce topic, j'ai pas vraiment trouver de doc simple qui explique la config de E17. Des suggestions ??

- Est ce qu'il faut plutot utiliser ibar ou engage pour faire un doc. Quels différences y a t il entre eux ??

- Etant sur mac(un ibook), je n'ai qu'un seul bouton sur mon touchpad donc existe t il un moyen pour emuler le clic driot, par exemple sous OSX c'est CTR-clic, de meme pour le clic sur la roulette.

Merci d'avance a tous.

----------

## bosozoku

Pour le clic droit j'en sais rien mais pour le reste je sais.

Le site de documentation de référence est aujourd'hui : www.get-e.org (adopté par le site officiel il me semble).

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux utiliser ibar car engage est un module extérieur. Le vrai module "officiel" est ibar.

----------

## zeuss1414

ok pour ibar. Mais pour certain porgramme comme kopette ou d'autre, lorsque tu les reduit normalement il peuvent allez dans le "doc". Par exemple dans fluxbox, il va tout a droite dans la bare du bas. Avec Ibar c'est pareil. 

Apres pour les application comme erss, les console et surtout conky comment ca se passe avec la transparence ??? 

Et tant que j'y suis une derniere question pour la route, pour les pack d'icone, je peu en trouver ou ?? car sur get-e y avait un lien dans la doc, mais il est mort   :Sad: 

En tout cas merce pour ta reponse si rapide   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Et tant que j'y suis une derniere question pour la route, pour les pack d'icone, je peu en trouver ou ?? car sur get-e y avait un lien dans la doc, mais il est mort   

 

Les packs officiels se trouvent dans cette page

Je m'en suis fait un, download ici (basé sur le set Gartoon Blue)

+

----------

## spider312

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Apres pour les application comme erss, les console et surtout conky comment ca se passe avec la transparence ???

 C'est de la fausse transparence, qui dépend de la méthode traditionelle d'affichage du fond d'écran, mais e17 utilisant sa propre méthode pour ça, il ne gère pas cette fausse transparence, donc si tu peux, oublie

Au pire, (mais ça te privera de certaines fonctionalité avancées du fond d'écran e17), tu peux définir ton fond d'écran avec e17setroot depuis une image (jpg, png, mais pas un edj) et ça *devrait* marcher, mais bon, garde à l'idée que c'est un hack ignoble, et que rasterman te maudira sur 7 générations si tu fais ça

----------

## zeuss1414

oui je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais erss qui a la base decoule de e17, marche avec la transparence. Donc si t'a pas la transparence c ignoble. 

Tu dis que qu'un utilisant un jpg ou autre, je perd certaine fonctionnalite avancée de e17. Mais les quels ??

----------

## sUrTr

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu peux définir ton fond d'écran avec e17setroot depuis une image (jpg, png, mais pas un edj)

 

Pourquoi pas un edj ?

----------

## Trevoke

Mon probleme avec les ebuilds en ce moment (et depuis longtemps en fait) c'est ca:

```
 * Fetching CVS module e17/libs/evas into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/enlightenment

cvs [login aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

```

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais le cvs de sourceforge est souvent surchargé ..

moi j'utilise pas les ebuilds, je fais tout a la main a partir du cvs là : anonymous@thinktux.net:/root/ 

donc ca donne : 

```
cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@thinktux.net:/root/ login

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@thinktux.net:/root/ co e17

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@thinktux.net:/root/ co misc
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## mrduchnok

sinon pour continuer a récupérer les source du cvs, moi j'utilise la méthode poster ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2846218.html#2846218

```

ECVS_SERVER="thinktux.net:/root" emerge edje ....

```

----------

## Tanki

elo

pour la configuration de e17 j'ai trouvé ce petit script perl qui fait son boulot bien comme il faut et de manière bien sympa,

on peut le trouver là : http://www.c7obs.net/%7Eadi/projects/perl/

il faut le paquet perl2gtk

(prendre erme.current, faire un chmod +x et le lancer)

sinon pour eviter les erreurs de timeout du cvs j'utilise le script du wiki qui tente de se connecter et de compiler chaque élément et il se relance tant que le paquet n'est pas correctement compilé

voici le script en question 

```
#!/bin/sh

for prog in eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart entrance emotion \

eclair ewl engrave e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence

do

       false

       while [ "$?" -ne "0" ]

       do

       emerge $prog;

       done

done

```

wala  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> elo
> 
> pour la configuration de e17 j'ai trouvé ce petit script perl qui fait son boulot bien comme il faut et de manière bien sympa,
> 
> on peut le trouver là : http://www.c7obs.net/%7Eadi/projects/perl/
> ...

 Je te conseille de suivre le flux rss de get-e.org, ils en ont parlé il y a quelques semaines de ça

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> sinon pour eviter les erreurs de timeout du cvs j'utilise le script du wiki qui tente de se connecter et de compiler chaque élément et il se relance tant que le paquet n'est pas correctement compilé
> 
> voici le script en question 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Tiens marrant, j'ai codé presque ça la semaine dernière, content de voir que je suis pas le seul à le faire, par contre, j'ai ajouté un [ $? -ne 102 ] parceque par exemple, quand un soft ne compile pas du tout (ça arrive souvent avec "e" ces temps ci) il bloque, et le fait de l'annuler à coup de Ctrl+C ne fait que le relancer (102 est le code de retour d'u nemerge anulé avec Ctrl+C)

D'ailleurs, c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir repérer la raison de l'echec d'un emerge CVS, si c'est un problème de CVS ou de compilation, ce serait bien pratique dasn ce cas (avec un code de retour différent selon le cas)

Mais c'est un peu bourrin nan ? si tout le monde fait ça, les problèmes ne vont pas s'arranger ... Au passage, j'ai vu qu'il y a un nouveau miroir, on ne peut pas dire à emerge de l'utiliser ? ça désengorgerais surement SF, qui doit bien souffrir avec des projets comme e17

----------

## mrduchnok

si tu veux utiliser le cvs miroir, utilise la commande que j'ai mis dans le post précédent

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried the *new* cvs repository mirror? the sourceforge server sometimes has problems. It is possible to override the default mirror for the ebuilds... i think there are details on http://www.get-e.org, but I'll have to check. edit: no, it doesn't say anything about that, but all you have to do is type
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

----------

## spider312

 *mrduchnok wrote:*   

> si tu veux utiliser le cvs miroir, utilise la commande que j'ai mis dans le post précédent

 Okay merci, désolé, je n'avais pas vu ce message

----------

## ryo-san

'lut

j'ai un petit soucis en ce moment , c'est que le panneau de configuration a disparu, je n'ai plus que le reglage du focus.

pas bien grave en soit mais je n'arrive pas a editer mon menu de favoris, on dirait qu'il existe un fichier de config autre que les .directory.eap et .order.Vous auriez des infos la dessus ?

----------

## arnaud75

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un autre fichier de config, je pensais qu'il n'y avait que ces deux-là.

Cela dit, j'utilise directement entangle, maintenant, pour modifier le menu, l' ibar ou autres.

----------

## engil

Bonsoir,

est-ce que le generateur d'eap marche chez vous ? Moi ca n'a pas l'air de marcher ...

Egalement dans entangle, quand je veux enlever le Gnome Term et le KDE Term du menu favorites, entangle quitte avec une erreur qui parle de glibc

```
*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x080bd078 ***

Abandon

```

C'est quoi ca ?

Merci

PS j'ai installé e17 aujourd'hui, j'adore   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## spider312

 *engil wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> est-ce que le generateur d'eap marche chez vous ? Moi ca n'a pas l'air de marcher ...

 C'est vrai que la dernière fois que j'ai essayé, il avait pas l'air de marcher très bien, du coup, j'utilise encore e_util_eap_edit  :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

 *engil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x080bd078 ***
> 
> ...

 

En gros un free c'est la libération d'un buffer mémoire, le double free, c'est en principe une petite erreur de programmation, qui malheuresement peut conduire à une faille de sécurité.

En l'occurence, ta glibc est configurée (c'est un USE) pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas de double free, et s'il y'en a, pour stopper le programme.

Donc en gros, soit tu recompile ta glibc sans ce support,, soit tu attends que le code soit fixé.

----------

## engil

Merci pour les renseignements =)

Je vais attendre la prochaine mises à jour ça ne me dérange pas vraiment en fait.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Boudiou, quatre mois!

Vous avez telecharge des versions recentes (i.e. cette semaine, quoi) ? C'est assez dingue les changements.. C'est beau tout plein, ca marche beaucoup, ca crashe (mais jamais jusqu'au tty, ce que j'aime beaucoup).

Vous sauriez ou telecharger / comment creer des themes?

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, il y en a sur http://www.get-e.org/

 :Smile:  c'est un debut.

----------

## E11

J'ai fait une update aujourd'hui (et j'en fait une tout les mois environ) et il faut croire que j'ai choisi le bon jour, car dans la dernière version des cvs sortie aujourd'hui se trouve une nouvelle barre de tâche très prometteuse mais encore totalement en cours de développement ! ( Il n'y a aucune façon de la reglé, ni même de la déplacé )

Elle se trouve là d'ailleurs par une erreur d'un des développeurs si j'ai bien compris   :Razz: 

Personnelement je la trouve cool, mais il est vrai que sans réglage c'est pas top  :Very Happy: 

Donc je ne conseille pas trop l'update tout de suite surtout qu'elle est totalement incompatible avec les autres themes que celui par défaut ! et qu'elle risque de disparaître prochainement avant de sans doute réapparaitre  :Very Happy: 

Mais bon, c'est du cvs, et d'un autre côté, c'est ça qui en fait tout le charme   :Wink: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

eheh, j'ai fais la maj cette hier aussi.

il y a des plugins bien simpa.

j'aime bien le module de devian pour les rss.

parcontre la barre des taches, bof, le blanc est trop agressif, et je vois mal certaine icone dessus   :Confused: 

il va parcontre falloir que je trouve un terminal à multionglet comme gnome terminal. si quelqu'un en a un en tete je suis preneur ^^

----------

## theniaky

Salut,

Je viens juste d'installer E17 que je ne connaissais absolument pas (j'ai jamais testé e16).

Je voudrais juste savoir s'il y a une sorte de barre des tâches qui pourrait s'additionner à la boite d'icones de fenetres minimisées...

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Trevoke

theniaky, jette un coup d'oeil a tes modules, et utilise entangle (e_utils je crois)

takhisis : j'utilise konsole..  :Smile: 

Il y a un aterm qui a des onglets, il s'appelle multi-aterm.

E11 : oui, raster a fait une boulette, mais je trouve que c'est quand meme super sympa  :Smile: 

----------

## yesi

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> takhisis : j'utilise konsole.. 
> 
> Il y a un aterm qui a des onglets, il s'appelle multi-aterm.
> 
> 

 

mrxvt mais qui ne supporte pas encore utf8; ce sera à partir de la version 0.5 je crois...

----------

## theniaky

Trevoke : Merci pour ta réponse mais je n'ai pas etangle dans mes modules... pourtant e_utils est bien installé...   :Sad: 

[EDIT] Je vais essayer d'emerger à nouveau e_utils, peut être que...

----------

## E11

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> E11 : oui, raster a fait une boulette, mais je trouve que c'est quand meme super sympa 

 

Oui, je ne critique pas du tout !!! Au contraire, je trouve que ça fait partie du charme de E17 actuellement !

De plus on peut dire que la "boulette" n'était pas si grave car certe ce n'est pas réglabe et loin d'être fini, mais je n'ai encore jamais eu de problème avec ! Et la configuration par défaut est tout à fait cool ( même si je n'organise en générale pas trop mon bureau comme ça )

D'ailleurs, s'il pouvait y avoir beaucoup de "boulette" de ce genre, ça ne me gênerait pas du tout !  :Smile:   :Wink:  (Sauf si ça fait tout buggé... Mais depuis que j'utilise E17 (càd presqu'un an maintenant !) je n'ai jamais eu de problème inrésolvable ! )

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Trevoke : Merci pour ta réponse mais je n'ai pas etangle dans mes modules... pourtant e_utils est bien installé...  
> 
> [EDIT] Je vais essayer d'emerger à nouveau e_utils, peut être que...

 

e_utils est un package à part... Il contient si je ne dis pas de bêtise toutes une série de commande utile à E17

Sinon, pour les modules, maintenant il y a normalement moyen de tout faire en graphique dans configuration !

EDIT : entangle est un programme que tu peux lancer dans une console et non un module...

----------

## nuts

 *engil wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> est-ce que le generateur d'eap marche chez vous ? Moi ca n'a pas l'air de marcher ...
> 
> Egalement dans entangle, quand je veux enlever le Gnome Term et le KDE Term du menu favorites, entangle quitte avec une erreur qui parle de glibc
> ...

 

pour ma part je passe par ~/.e/e/applications/favorite et j'edit le .order des sous repertoire pour ajouter ou retirer aisement des eap.

sinon pour generer des eap, du tout benef avec e17genmenu

----------

## theniaky

lol : ce n'est pas etangle mais entangle   :Very Happy: 

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> lol : ce n'est pas etangle mais entangle  

 

Ben vi ! Etangle sa ressemble à rien comme nom   :Laughing:  entangle c'est mieu  :Razz: 

Sinon, pour les eap, il y a des pack tout fait je crois... Je me rappel en avoir utilisé il y a longtemps !

Ils doivent être sur le site officiel ou bien une petite recherche googelienne devrait donner des résultats !

----------

## theniaky

Euh.... mais entangle ça sert juste à configurer les eap pour les barres de lancement non ? Moi ce que je cherche c'est une barre des tâches pour voir quelles fenêtres sont déjà ouverte...   :Confused: 

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Euh.... mais entangle ça sert juste à configurer les eap pour les barres de lancement non ? Moi ce que je cherche c'est une barre des tâches pour voir quelles fenêtres sont déjà ouverte...  

 

Pour cela, il te faut aller dans la configuration (que tu obtiens via clique gauche sur le bureau) puis dans module Settings et c'est le module ibox qui fait "barre de tache box"... Tu peux un peu tous les essayé, il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour un beau bureau !

Il manque juste peut-être une barre de tache qui n'est pas en fond d'écran, c'est encore en développement (sauf si tu as la dernière update dont on parlait un peu avant qui n'est absolument pas finie et qui est mis par défaut sans pouvoir être retirée...)

Mais quand j'en avais besoin avant, j'utilisais celle de gnome que je configurais comme je le voulais... mais je me suis vite rendu compte que des fenêtres plein écran et les raccourci clavier était bien plus efficasse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Mais quand j'en avais besoin avant, j'utilisais celle de gnome que je configurais comme je le voulais... mais je me suis vite rendu compte que des fenêtres plein écran et les raccourci clavier était bien plus efficasse 

 

Moi j'en ai encore besoin malheureusement, les quelques habitudes de windows qui me collent encore à la peau !   :Sad: 

J'aimerais bien en effet utiliser la barre des tâche de gnome ou encore mieux, celle de xfce (qui se lance tout simplement avec xftaskbar4). Mais le souci c'est qu'aucune des deux ne parvient à me trouver les fenêtre que j'ai lancées... Est-ce qu'il y a une manip particulière à faire ? Merci d'avance !

----------

## Trevoke

Un clic-milieu, ou un clic-gauche et le menu "Windows" va te dire ce qui est ouvert.

----------

## E11

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Un clic-milieu, ou un clic-gauche et le menu "Windows" va te dire ce qui est ouvert.

 

Oui, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait ce qu'il cherche je crois... 

Je n'ai aucune idée de savoir comment faire fonctionner la barre de tâche gnome sous e17 si elle ne fonctionne pas... (la dernière fois que je l'ai utilisée, je n'ai eu aucun prob mais ça a l'air d'avoir changé...)

Mais il y a un moyen de contourner le tout   :Laughing:  En mettant une barre de tâche gnome "petite" et en ajoutant à côté sur la ligne l'applet ibox et autres... Il sera donc toujours visible et tu n'auras aucun problème... Mais bon, il faut avouer que c'est pas la solution la plus classe...

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Un clic-milieu, ou un clic-gauche et le menu "Windows" va te dire ce qui est ouvert.

 

Ce n'est en effet pas trop ce que je recherche mais merci pour les idées   :Smile: 

Le problème avec l'applet ibox c'est que seule les fenêtres minimisées y apparaissent... Il y a peut etre un moyen de changer ça mais je ne n'ai vu aucun option qui le permettait.

----------

## E11

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas moyen de tout voir dans ibox... 

Mais il y a un truc de super pratique et bien fait (ça existe sur tout les WM, mais c'est sous E17 qu'il est le mieu je trouve) c'est le multi-desktop...

J'ai mis beaucoup beaucoup de temps à m'habituer à ce changement de fenêtre mais je dois avouer que maintenant que j'y suis habitué je trouve ça vraiment super ! (ça me permet d'avoir toujours une fenêtre entièrement libre sur ma droite tout en ayant plusieurs programme d'ouvert sur d'autres fenêtres ! => Accessibilité en un coup de souris !)

Pour le reste mes compétences ne sont pas très grandes dans tout ce qui est commandes d'extraterrestre de la banquise   :Laughing:  donc je ne saurai plus t'aider pour faire fonctionner les barres de tâches,... Mais je te conseil vivement de t'habituer à tout ce genre de chose qu'E17 utilise car elles sont vraiment génial et souvent beaucoup plus pratique ! ( je donne d'ailleurs ce conseil pour tt les WM et leurs options respective car il y a souvent des petits trucs que l'on trouve 'pas pratique' au début et qui après l'habitude se trouve être excelent et bien pensé ! (évidement au bout du compte, il y a toujours quelque chose que l'on préfère... et jusqu'à maintenant j'ai choisi  :Very Happy:  : E17 et de temps en temps fluxbox !)

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Mais il y a un truc de super pratique et bien fait (ça existe sur tout les WM, mais c'est sous E17 qu'il est le mieu je trouve) c'est le multi-desktop... 

 

Oui j'utilise déjà pas mal et je sens qu'en effet enlightenment est tourné uniquement vers le multi-desktop. Je vais donc essayer d'utiliser que ça !

Au pire des cas, j'essaierai d'utiliser Xfce avec E17 pour WM... mais je ne pense pas que c'est pour tout de suite !

Merci en tout cas pour tes réponses   :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

je viens d'emerger de nouveau e17 pour profiter des mise a jour.

y a un truc qui me refroidis.

la bar. bon un truc positif si on veut c'est qu'il y en a une sur chacun de mes ecrans.

1er point negatif, elle na plus trop l'air de subir le theme que 'javais avant.

les bureau virtuel et les icones de racourci sont rassemblé avec un bouton qui fait genre "demarrer".

2eme point negatif, je peux pas lancer mes applis dont les raccourci sont dans la bar. moyen

edit: pour le coup de la bar qui marche plus, ca doit etre une incompatibilité avec mon theme

----------

## ratur

Pareil, la nouvelle bar m'a plus ennuyé qu'autre chose.

D'apres ce que j'ai lu, il s'agit de erreur de Rasterman. Il l'aurait mis sans le faire expres sur le cvs, alors qu'elle est encore tot en developpement. On va voir comment va évoluer la chose  :Smile:  En attendant, j'ai recompilé le E17 d'il y a 4 jours, ce qui me convient parfaitement  :Smile: -

----------

## nuts

ouin, je preferais la bar transparente avec le theme milcky's

----------

## yesi

étrange! depuis quelque temps, une petite erreur avec sandbox d'une compilation de emotion

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edje_cc: Wrote      1977 bytes (   2Kb) for "collections/1" collection entry
> 
> Summary:
> ...

 

----------

## E11

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ouin, je preferais la bar transparente avec le theme milcky's

 

Bah, on s'y fait   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Et puis, elle est cool cette barre ! C'est vrai que le thème milky que j'utilisais aussi était plus joli, mais ça fait partie du jeu des cvs  :Razz:  ( et des programmes en développement !)

Perso, je trouve ça cool !

----------

## nuts

c'est une forme de progrs, mais bon si c'est pour que au final ca devienne un wm comme un autre avec une esthetique differente... serieux ca me fait penser au non pas mauvais: xfce.

----------

## theniaky

Héhé : la barre est maintenant configurable et on peut la déplacer ! Je suis heureux !   :Razz: 

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Moi personnelement la bar shelf de e17 me fait fremir  :Laughing: 

Et puis revenir au theme de base alors que j'aimais tant que le theme milky  :Razz: 

Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour recompiler une version anterieure avant ce shelf?

----------

## theniaky

Ca m'intéresserait aussi car j'ai c'est la première fois que j'utilise E17 et je n'ai donc pas connu ce qu'il y avait avant...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Est-ce que qqu'un a installé e17 sur un 64bit ?

J'ai essayé d'installer en suivant ce wiki pour 32bit mais la compile de "e" plante...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_emerge_e17

Qu'elle est la bonne methode pour installer ?

Merci, 

                                                                      @+

----------

## lowang_19

En installant par CVS ça marche très bien... Voir ce tuto:

http://fr.edevelop.org/Aide/Installation/

PS: je suis pas en 64bit

----------

## E11

J'ai un 64, et j'ai toujours installer E-17 sans avoir de problème lors de la compilation (mis à part les erreurs "classique" qu'on trouve sur le forum...) Mon installation est évidement en 64 bits donc je suppose que je l'ai compilé en 64 aussi car je n'ai rien fait de spécial pour être en 32... !

Donc bref, il s'install de la même façon sur un 64 que sur un 32 !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Merci lowang et E11 pour ces précisions car les ebuilds de e17 son missing keywords pour le 64Bit !!!! donc la compile à la main fonctionne sur 64 bit...je vais tester cela... 

                                                                @+

----------

## Argian

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> les ebuilds de e17 son missing keywords pour le 64Bit !!!! donc la compile à la main fonctionne sur 64 bit

 Non, le missing keywords, c'est pour tout le monde. Pour pouvoir installer e17 avec emerge, tu peux mettre par exemple "=x11-wm/e-9999 -*" dans ton package.keywords (Ce n'est que le premier que je donne en exemple, il y a tout plein d'autres paquets à démasquer de la même façon, mais pour ceux-là, je te laisse le plaisir de la découverte  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Argian a écrit :
> 
>  tu peux mettre par exemple "=x11-wm/e-9999 -*" dans ton package.keywords

 

je tourne en instable et j'arrive pas a installer des paquets missing keywords !!!! à chaque fois je suis obligé de modifier l'ebuild (e-9999.ebuild par ex) en rajoutant KEYWORDS="~amd64"  pour que portage veuille bien l'installer...en passant par les ebuilds,  j'ai eu un gros plantage pour la compile de "e" , d'ou mon interrogation pour l'arch 64...Je suis entrain de passer par les CVS donc je verrais si  le même plantage survient ou si ça passe...(ça ne devrait pas changer grand chose mais bon je test...)...

                                                                 @ +

----------

## Argian

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> je tourne en instable et j'arrive pas a installer des paquets missing keywords !!!! à chaque fois je suis obligé de modifier l'ebuild (e-9999.ebuild par ex) en rajoutant KEYWORDS="~amd64"  pour que portage veuille bien l'installer

 Que tu sois en stable ou pas n'est la question. Je faisais juste remarquer que pour démasquer e17, il faut mettre la ligne que je donnais en exemple dans package.keywords (Cette ligne entre autres, il y a d'autres paquets à démasquer), ça évite de modifier les ebuilds ce qui est quand même plus pratique à mon avis  :Laughing: 

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> ...en passant par les ebuilds,  j'ai eu un gros plantage pour la compile de "e" , d'ou mon interrogation pour l'arch 64...Je suis entrain de passer par les CVS donc je verrais si  le même plantage survient ou si ça passe...(ça ne devrait pas changer grand chose mais bon je test...)...

 Juste une petite remarque en passant, les ebuilds pour e17 (Ceux qui ont le numéro de version 9999) utilisent le CVS  :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

Tu trouveras plus d'infos là : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_e17

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Le fait d'être en instable fait sauter l'utilisation  de package.keywords

mais pas le package.unmask , en fait je n'ai jamais pu installer un paquet missing keywords même en démasquant les paquets, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi   :Twisted Evil:  ...

 *Quote:*   

> Argian a écrit :
> 
> Juste une petite remarque en passant, les ebuilds pour e17 (Ceux qui ont le numéro de version 9999) utilisent le CVS 

 

Je ne sais pas si ce sont les derniers CVS , vu que ce n'est pas précisé ds l'ebuild donc je test à la mano...

                                                                          @ +

----------

## Argian

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Le fait d'être en instable fait sauter l'utilisation  de package.keywords

 Faux, être en "instable" fait juste en sorte de ne pas avoir besoin d'inscrire les paquets en ~arch dans package.keywords, ça n'a aucune influence sur ceux sans keywords

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> en fait je n'ai jamais pu installer un paquet missing keywords même en démasquant les paquets, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi   ...

 Parce que tu n'as pas fait comme j'ai dit ?  :Laughing: 

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas si ce sont les derniers CVS , vu que ce n'est pas précisé ds l'ebuild donc je test à la mano...

 S'il n'y a pas de numéro de version indiqué, c'est la dernière (comme précisé dans l'eclass)  :Mr. Green: 

Enfin, même si tu ne veux pas me croire, lis le lien donné par billiob, peut-être croiras-tu ce qui est écrit dans le wiki  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Ce n'est que je ne veux pas te croire Argian  :Laughing:   mais j'ai déjà essayé d'installer des paquets missing keywords par le passé en mettant ds package.keywords et packages.unmask et cela n'avait pas fonctionné mais je m'en vais re-tester de suite...C'est le même lien que j'avais suivi pour essayer une installe (voir mon premier post sur cette page...) et j'avais eu un gros plantage ds la compile de "e" mais bon je retente l'affaire...de toute façon ça plante à "edje" quand je l'installe à la mano...  :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:  .

Merci à tous , je reviens...

                                                                  @ +

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

Mea-culpa Argian, c'est vrai que package.keywords nous permet d'utiliser d'autres paquets que les ~arch  :Wink:  ...

J'ai un gros plantage :

```

e_apps.c:2259: attention : affectation annule des qualificateurs du type du poin 

teur cible

make[3]: *** [e_apps.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bi 

n »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1521:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 924:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1233:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 150:   Called enlightenment_die 'emake failed'

  enlightenment.eclass, line 97:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel 

evant.

```

Si qqu'un a une idea...

                                                               @ +

----------

## man in the hill

salut

En compilant à la mano , je plante sur edje :

```

/home/faya/e17/libs/edje/src/bin/edje_main.c:124: undefined reference to `ecore_ 

evas_xrender_x11_new'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_text_style_s 

et'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_text_outline 

_color_set'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_stringshare_del'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_text_style_p 

ad_get'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `eet_data_descriptor2_new 

'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_stringshare_add'

../../src/lib/.libs/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_text_shadow_ 

color_set'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [edje] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /home/faya/e17/libs/edje/src/bin »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /home/faya/e17/libs/edje/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /home/faya/e17/libs/edje »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

```

merci,

                                                                @ +

----------

## Argian

Hmmm, je me demandais... Puisque d'après ton avant-dernier post, tu plantes lors de l'emerge de e, ça veut bien dire que edje est déjà compilé et installé (Et avec emerge en plus, que du bonheur  :Smile:  ), donc, pourquoi tu le recompiles à la main ? Et aussi, es-tu sûr d'avoir démasqué tous les ebuilds dont tu as besoin pour emerger e (Ce qui inclus evas, ecore, edje...) ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Bon, j'ai bien étudié le topic ou pas mal d'infos et d'astuces sont données mais ça plante tjrs donc je vais encore attendre qques jours pour retenter le coup car cela plante de tous las côtés...

Merci,

                                                                        @ bientôt.

----------

## theniaky

Je voulais juste savoir s'il y avait une date prévue pour une release de E17... ? Parce que si j'ai bien compris ça fait déjà plus d'un an qu'il est en développement...

----------

## ratur

Ca fait même plusieurs années qu'il est en développement  :Very Happy: 

Et non, pas de date prévue  :Sad: 

----------

## theniaky

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment séparer les modules (batterie, lancement d'applications, pager...) de cette nouvelle barre qui m'oblige à tout rassembler... ?

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Malheuresement ce n'est pas possible pour l'instant.

Rasterman a fait une erreur de commit sur son shelf et on est obligé de le supporter.

Le shelf a (un peu) evolué ces derniers temps on peut en rajouter/supprimer plusieurs.

Malheuresement on peut pas isoler tel module sur tel shelf pour l'instant.

Donc autant dire que ca ne sert a rien  :Laughing: 

Ahhhh, les joies du Cvs  :Razz: 

J'aimais tellement mon petit theme milky  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinon une solution qui fonctionne , c'est de repasser a la version 0.16.999.025

C'est la version avant "la boulette" de rasterman.

Tu peux la trouver sur ce site : http://enlightenment.freedesktop.org/

Cordialement,

----------

## theniaky

Ok je vais tester ça !

Il faut repasser en 0.16.999.025 pour tous les paquets ou seulement certains en particulier ?

[EDIT] Euh.... Je ne vois pas trop comment installer ces snapshots... Est-ce que je dois utiliser portage avec un ECVS_SERVER="offline" ou est-ce qu'il faut les installer manuellement... ?

----------

## Quaker_Fou

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok je vais tester ça !
> 
> Il faut repasser en 0.16.999.025 pour tous les paquets ou seulement certains en particulier ?
> ...

 

Faut juste reinstaller enlightenment pour la version 025.

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT] Euh.... Je ne vois pas trop comment installer ces snapshots... Est-ce que je dois utiliser portage avec un ECVS_SERVER="offline" ou est-ce qu'il faut les installer manuellement... ?
> 
> 

 

J'ai pas essayé avec portage, tu peux le faire a la "main"  :Very Happy: 

Toutes les instructions sont dans l'archive de memoire.

Hesites pas si tu as besoin d'aide.

----------

## theniaky

Arf j'ai des tas d'erreurs à la compilation...

Tant pis c'est pas grave : je vais attendre bien sagement que les versions du cvs soient corrigées !

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Arf j'ai des tas d'erreurs à la compilation...
> 
> Tant pis c'est pas grave : je vais attendre bien sagement que les versions du cvs soient corrigées !

 

Bah, je pense pas que ça soit une corvée lol !

Pour moi ça fait partie du jeu des cvs et des avantages et inconvégniants de ceux-ci...

----------

## blorent

Et depuis qu'il y a quand même moyen de faire un peu plus que "subir" avec le shelf c'est tout-à-fait supportable... Faut pas trop y toucher seulement (redimensionnements/déplacements foireux).  Juste après la "boulette" ça restait toujours au-dessus de toutes les fenêtres et c'était un peu pénible quand même...

----------

## E11

Ah, vraiment cool, ce que tu dis là !!!

J'ai pas eu le temps d'updater depuis la première version de cette barre, mais s'il y a du changement je le fais illico presto (sa s'écrit comment ça tient en faite ?   :Laughing:  ) !

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

bon, on peu pas faire encore ce qu'on veux avec la barre, mais on peu la rendre transparente maintenant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Quaker_Fou

On peut meme la mettre avec un look gold qui suit avec le theme par defaut de e17 ^^

Moi c'est pas le shelf qui m'embete vraiment, c'est que Gulivert ne semble pas trop motivé a refaire son theme milky tant qu'on aura pas de stabilité dans le shelf, ce qui semble comprehensible.

Il etait tellement beau ce theme   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## E11

 *Quaker_Fou wrote:*   

> Il etait tellement beau ce theme  

 

Tout à fait d'accord !!!

Mais tout vient à point à qui sait attendre  :Wink: 

Et puis, comme ça tu (et je   :Laughing:  ) seras tout content de le retrouver ! (ca fait un peu de changement en attendant   :Laughing:   :Razz:  )

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Oh je suis patient sinon je serais repassé sous fluxbox ^^

Mais je trouve ca vraiment sympa de vivre le cvs de e17

A chaque update son lot de nouveautées, parfois surprenantes parfois genantes ^^

Je devais faire une presentation d'un projet a la fac, j'aurais tellement aimé impressionné les profs avec ce theme   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

C'etait la bonne note assurée ^^

----------

## gulivert

Merci pour l'intérêt que vous portez à mon theme.

ça fati rudement plaisir de lire ça   :Very Happy: 

Donc pour info je viens d'enménager dans un nouvelle appart, qui dit déménagement dit plus de connxion internet.

Je viens de retrouver ma connexion Internet, après coup j'ai du réparer ma gentoo qui était toute cassé après une

grosse update.

maintenant je me suis remis sur mon theme Milky's, j'ai déjà rendu le shelve comaptible avec mon theme, car il ne fonctionnait pas, pas d'icones clicable, pas pager fonctionnel, etc.. Là, tout remarche, j'ai aussi fais un backround pour le shelf mais rien n'est encore définitif, donc ce n'est pas encore à télécharger, mais c'est déjà sur mon PC   :Laughing: 

Je vous promet que d'ici quelques jours je vous mettrai ça en ligne sur mon site, mais avant il me faut corriger quelques codes dans les edc des modules intégré dans le shelve, j'ai fait ça comme un gros bourin et c'est pas très propre ainsi qu'améliorer le shelf, après je mets ça en ligne.

Voilou, désolé de vs faire attendre mais il difficil de maintenir un theme sous E17, de plus sans connexion internet c'était impossible.

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Je suis vraiment content de voir que tu te remets a la tache   :Very Happy: 

C'est pas pour te flatter mais milky c'est vraiment le theme de toute personne sous e17 qui se respecte  :Cool: 

De plus, faire un theme sur un WM en cvs c'est pas evident donc un grand bravo a toi pour ces heures passés pour nous rendre satisfait ^^

En tout cas, si tu as besoin d'aide, n'hésites pas  :Smile: 

----------

## ratur

quelqu'un pourait poster une screenshot récente de E17 (avec le shelf) et la derniere version du theme milky ?  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *ratur wrote:*   

> quelqu'un pourait poster une screenshot récente de E17 (avec le shelf) et la derniere version du theme milky ? 

 

Dernière version de Milky avec le shelf

http://www.clan-hash.com/gulivert/screenshots/gallery/e17/e17-20060516.jpeg

Je ne l'ai pas encore mis à télécharger mais sa devrait venir, entre demain et ce soir. Voilou

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Vraiment sympa ton theme gulivert ^^

C'est quel file manager que tu utilises?

Et le pack d'icones qui va avec?   :Laughing: 

----------

## p0uLp3

 *Quaker_Fou wrote:*   

> Vraiment sympa ton theme gulivert ^^
> 
> C'est quel file manager que tu utilises?
> 
> Et le pack d'icones qui va avec?  

 

Le file manager c'est rox, et le pack par contre ca m'interesse aussi ^^  :Shocked: 

----------

## Quaker_Fou

rox ???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

La derniere fois que je l'ai emergé, c'etait rapide mais ca ressemblait vraiment a rien.

Je suis bluffé la.

Je m'etait mis a Thunar du coup , qui au passage est excellent   :Razz: 

Reste plus qu'a attendre le theme / icones de ce petit bijou   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ratur

Bravo gulivert,

Le shelf commence à ressembler à quelque chose avec ton thème  :Smile: 

A quand une mise à jour de Simply white ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theniaky

Ce screenshot a été pris avec un cvs récent de E17 ou est-ce que la version est avant la "boulette" de la nouvelle barre... ? parce que je croyais qu'avec cette nouvelle barre les modules ne sont pas détachables...

----------

## gulivert

Pour rox, le theme d'icons est OSX pour gnome, seul les folder on été changé et ce theme est Snow Aqua

OSX icon theme : http://www.gnome-look.org  // Je vous laisse chercher le pack d'icones

Snow Aqua : http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/index.php?sort=date // pareil je vous laisse cherche le pack d'icones

Sinon je viens de mettre mon theme à jour, voir http://www.clan-hash.com/gulivert/

Effectivment, le screenshot a été fait avec la dernière version du cvs en date. Pour l'heure pas tout les modules ne sont supporté par le shelf, j'ai parlé à Devilhorns qui est le dev des modules. Il m'a dit que c'était une histoire de temps, donc dans un futur proche tout devrait venir dans le shelf ou presque du moin. Perso au début j'aimais pas cette bare, mais maintenant je dois dir m'y attacher.

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci beaucoup pour l'info !

Sinon, chapeau pour ton thème : il fonctionne à merveille ! mmm... c'est tout joli   :Cool: 

----------

## ratur

Excellent le coup du choix des bordures  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

Je ne passe plus etox lors de la mise a jour de mon E17:

```

 * CVS module e17/libs/etox is now in /var/tmp/portage/etox-9999/work

>>> Source unpacked.

This software is dead!

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: media-libs/etox-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 97, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Par "This software is dead!", ils entendent que le paquet n'est plus maintenu et que je devrais l'enlever de mon script de mise a jour??

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Par "This software is dead!", ils entendent que le paquet n'est plus maintenu et que je devrais l'enlever de mon script de mise a jour??

 

Exact  :Wink: 

----------

## p0uLp3

J'ai eu ce probleme et je me demandais si il existait une liste "officielle" des paquets a installer avec leur ordre, comme j'ai remarque que exml a fait son apparition dans portage, mais apparamment aucun paquet que j'installe ne l'a en dépendance.

++

----------

## Tanki

 *p0uLp3 wrote:*   

> J'ai eu ce probleme et je me demandais si il existait une liste "officielle" des paquets a installer avec leur ordre, comme j'ai remarque que exml a fait son apparition dans portage, mais apparamment aucun paquet que j'installe ne l'a en dépendance.
> 
> ++

 

chez moi portage a chouiné quand j'ai voulu emerger e_modules, en effet il ne trouvait pas exml

donc je l'ai emergé et c tout de suite passé  :Smile: 

----------

## math_roc

je viens de remettre Milky sur mon bureau, super  :Very Happy: 

par contre je sais pas comment dire a rox d'utiliser les icones OSX, je les tar zxvf dans ~/.icons mais dans la es options, je peux aps choisir OSX :s 

y'a qqch que j'ai pas compris?

----------

## defsyn

euh comment change t'on l'icone d'une appli dans ibar ?

----------

## E11

C'est assez long a expliquer, et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps... Donc je te conseil d'aller faire un petit tour sur www.get-e.org et de lire les howtos... 

c'est assez simple, mais il faut juste savoir qu'un icone est fait pour tout et non juste pour la barre... Donc il faut editer cette icones et mettre l'image que tu veux.

Bref, tu verras c'est très facil !

----------

## Quaker_Fou

En fait il y a un petit script pour créer des linkers avec tes propres icones.

J'ai jamais reussi a changer une icone d'un eap simplement avec le GUI proposé ou meme a la ligne de commande, faut croire que c'est trop buggé encore :-/

Donc seule solution qui marche a 100%, la créer toi meme

Recupere et decompresse le script qui est normalement dans /usr/share/enlightenment/data/other/icon_example.tar.gz

Tu as trois fichiers :

icon.png ==> l'icone que tu veux pour le linker

icon.edc ==> script edc concernant notemment les infos de l'image.

Tu dois modifier la taille de l'image si ton image n'est pas en 128*128

Voici a quoi ressemble ce script edc :

 *Quote:*   

> images {
> 
>    image: "icon.png" COMP;
> 
> }
> ...

 

==>build.sh qui te permet de mettre les informations du eap que tu veux créer et de generer le linker eap

Ensuite un petit coup de ./build

Et pour finir tu places le fichier eap que tu souhaites dans ton ~/.e/e/applications/all/

Resteras plus qu'a faire pointer tes .order vers ce eap

Bon e17

----------

## kangal

Je me demandais comment est ce que vous updatiez vos E17, perso j'utilise ce script:

```

#!/bin/sh

Ebuilds="eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e etk epeg \

media-libs/epsilon esmart entrance emotion eclair ewl engrave \

e_utils erss entice engage evidence e_modules elicit"

if [ "$1" == "debug" ]; then

      DEBUG="USE=\"$USE debug\" FEATURES=\"$FEATURES nostrip\""

fi

set $Ebuilds

while [ $# != 0 ]; do

      while !($DEBUG emerge $1); do

              echo ""

              echo "emerge $1 failed! Trying again in 10 seconds..."

              echo "still "$#" packages left..."

              echo ""

              sleep 10

      done

      shift

done

echo ""

echo "All done!"

exit 0

```

Mais j'ai de plus en plus l'impression qu'il me manque des paquets   :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

ben avec portage, simplement, c'est le plus simple je trouve, je lance cette commande personnelement :

```
emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils elicit examine envision eclips embrace e_modules  extrackt exhibit ephoto entropy evfs
```

Voilà, avec ça je suis totalement à jour.

----------

## kangal

J'ai bien fait de demander, parce que j'etais TRES loin du compte   :Shocked: 

Je suis entrain d'emerger le tout, j'espere que le resultat me plaira:)

----------

## E11

(re-)Bonjour,

J'ai juste une petite question...

Y a-t-il moyen de désactiver les messages d'erreurs qu'affiche e17 ? Car ils s'affichent toujours en plein milieu de l'écran et arrive souvent à un mauvais moment... 

Merci d'avance !

E-11

----------

## lateralus__

Salut à tous,

je tiens tout d'abord à remercier les personnes sans lesquelles enlightenment ne serait pas ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, en particulier gulivert pour ses incroyables thèmes, bouleetbil pour son live cd, et tous les lecteurs qui passent du temps à lire et à répondre aux questions. Merci à vous !!

Voilà, ma question est la suivante : j'adore vraiment engage, excepté le fait qu'on ne peut pas le faire apparaître au dessus des autres applications.

Cette fonctionnalité sera-t'elle implémentée dans le futur ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Trevoke

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils elicit examine envision eclips embrace e_modules  extrackt exhibit ephoto entropy evfs
> ```
> ...

 

Euh.. Il te manque etk quand meme.

----------

## gulivert

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils elicit examine envision eclips embrace e_modules  extrackt exhibit ephoto entropy evfs
> ```
> ...

 

lol, effectivement une erreur dans l'écriture du post   :Confused: 

Sinon pour engage, non ce n'est pas autrement prévu pour le moment. Engage ne bouge plus trop pour le moment. Il faut voir directement avec  HandyAndE qui est le dev d'engage.

----------

## yuk159

Salut, 

j'ai une question, plus particulièrement pour gulivert mais si quelqu'un d'autre sait... peut-on soumettre des themes/background etc...

sur get-e.org et si oui comment ?

Je continue ma recherche en attendant.

a+

----------

## Trevoke

Ca fait un bout de temps que e_module ne compile plus.

J'en ai eu ras le bol, alors j'ai voulu voir un truc rapide pour voir ce qui compilait.

En ce moment, voila ce qu'il faut faire : 

# emerge e_modules

(attendre qu'il telecharge et copie les fichiers vers le repertoire temp, puis que autogen.sh commence)

Ctrl+Z (Si tu es sur BASH. Sinon, fais ce qu'il faut pour interrompre le job. Si tu ne peux pas, installe un shell qui te permet de le faire, ou ouvre un autre shell et depeche-toi de faire les prochaines commandes).

(se deplacer jusqu'au repertoire de travail, genre /var/tmp/portage/e_modules-9999/work/e_modules/ )

# rm -rf calendar devian engage evolume mbar

# fg 1 (si vous n'avez pas de shell qui permet d'interrompre les jobs, c'est pas la peine de faire ca).

Voila, tout le reste compile bien.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci beaucoup,

J'avais également repéré les packages qui merdaient avec des "make" pour tester, mais je ne savais pas comment faire en sorte que ce soit portage qui installe quand même proprement.

Enfin : MERCI

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Sinon il y a un ebuild ici => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-480102-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-100.html qui permet de sélectionner les modules

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci, est-il entretenu quelque part ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Non il suffit de creer le fichier /usr/local/portage/x11-plugins/e_modules/e_modules-9999.ebuild 

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-plugins/e_modules/e_modules-9999.ebuild,v 1.3 2006/05/14 20:42:20 vapier Exp $

ECVS_MODULE="e_modules"

inherit enlightenment

DESCRIPTION="add-on modules for e17 (snow/flame/notes/etc...)"

ALL_MODULES="bling calendar cpu deskshow devian eveil emu evolume flame language

   mail mbar mem moon net photo rain screenshot slideshow snow tclock

   taskbar uptime weather wlan winselector"

IUSE="${ALL_MODULES}"

DEPEND="x11-wm/e

   x11-libs/ecore

   x11-libs/evas

   x11-libs/esmart

   media-libs/edje

   dev-libs/eet

   dev-libs/exml"

src_unpack() {

   enlightenment_src_unpack

   cd ${S}

   MODULES_BUILD="";

   # Create the list of modules that will be built

   for d in ${ALL_MODULES};

   do

      use $d && MODULES_BUILD="${MODULES_BUILD} $d";

   done

   # If new modules are introduced into CVS the user should be warned that

   # the module will not be built until the ebuild is patched

   for d in `ls -1`;

   do

      [[ -d $d ]] && case $d in

      CVS | debian)

         ## skip these directories

      ;;

      *)

         if ! echo ${ALL_MODULES} | grep -q "$d"; then

#            MODULES_BUILD="${MODULES_BUILD} $d"

            ewarn "$d is a new module in cvs. It will not be built"

            ewarn "Please update your e_modules ebuild to include this new module $d."

         fi

      ;;

      esac

   done

   # Patch the relevant files

   for f in autogen.sh configure.in Makefile.in;

   do

      sed -i -e "s:for d in \*:for d in ${MODULES_BUILD}:" $f || die

   done

} 
```

Des qu'un nouveau module sort il faut mettre à jour ALL_MODULES

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ca fait un bout de temps que e_module ne compile plus.
> 
> J'en ai eu ras le bol, alors j'ai voulu voir un truc rapide pour voir ce qui compilait.
> 
> En ce moment, voila ce qu'il faut faire : 
> ...

 

Han c'est sale !

Voilà la même chose en propre :

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/x11-plugins/e_modules/e_modules-9999.ebuild unpack

# rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/e_modules-9999/work/e_modules/{calendar,devian,engage,evolume,mbar}

# ebuild /usr/portage/x11-plugins/e_modules/e_modules-9999.ebuild compile install qmerge clean
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Pour ceux que cela interesse voila un ebuild pour elucence pour gerer la transparence et les ombres :

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit enlightenment

DESCRIPTION="Elucence module for e17"

HOMEPAGE=""

SRC_URI="http://rabinath.org/elucence/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/ecore-0.9.9

        >=media-libs/edje-0.5.0

        >=dev-libs/embryo-0.9.1

        >=x11-wm/e-0.16.999"

RDEPEND=""

```

----------

## bouleetbil

J'avais oublié. La derniere version est la 0.0.5 donc :

```
# nano /usr/local/portage/x11-plugins/elucence/elucence-0.0.5.ebuild 
```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci mais tu as oublié une dépendance : xcompmgr   :Smile: 

Comment met-on le composite en place svp ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ xcompmgr 

No composite extension

trizolakai@Athlou ~ $ 

```

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

il existe un howto : http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

Mais je pense que dans ton xorg.conf il manque au début du fichier :

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci ça fonctionne bien   :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Y aurait-il par hazard une nouvelle version de Milky de prévue pour bientot ?   :Laughing: 

Le temps commence a devenir long sans lui !   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  ( Faut dire aussi qu'il est de loin le meilleur !)

----------

## Enlight

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Y aurait-il par hazard une nouvelle version de Milky de prévue pour bientot ?  
> 
> Le temps commence a devenir long sans lui !    ( Faut dire aussi qu'il est de loin le meilleur !)

 

Tu sais que ce thème est devenu a priori tellemnt célèbre qu'un pote qui tourne uniquement sous windows m'en a parlé pas plus tard que ce soir?!!

----------

## E11

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Y aurait-il par hazard une nouvelle version de Milky de prévue pour bientot ?  
> 
> Le temps commence a devenir long sans lui !    ( Faut dire aussi qu'il est de loin le meilleur !) 
> 
> Tu sais que ce thème est devenu a priori tellemnt célèbre qu'un pote qui tourne uniquement sous windows m'en a parlé pas plus tard que ce soir?!!

 

Allééé !!   :Shocked: 

Tout bon sa ! 

Bon, j crois que Gulivert y'a pas le choix, il faut nous faire une bonne petite update   :Laughing: 

Comment ça je suis exigeant ?!   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tanki

Nouvel update pour le theme milky de Gulivert

http://www.get-e.org/Main/News/_articles/345.html

il passe en V 0.9.9

pas testé avec la dernière maj du cvs qui a vallu une new (cf http://get-e.org)

demain si je me sens assez fort je maj et je teste...

a noter une hypothétique sortie iminente du thème détour

cf : http://cored.org/

enjoy !

----------

## E11

Rooo, je l'avais même pas vu ! 

Je viens de l'installer et il cartonne   :Laughing: 

Du beau boulot ! (Comme d'hab !)

----------

## gulivert

Vs faites plaisir   :Very Happy: 

Vue que vous êtes gentil voici la version beta de Milky 1.0. Elle prend en compte pas mal de module, pas encore tous mais

ils devraient être tous intégrés dans le theme d'ici fin de cette semaine pour la sortie de la version 1.0. Qui se doit d'être complète.

le theme : http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/Milky_1.0_beta1.edj

le changelog par rapport a la version 0.9.9 : http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/changelog_milky

Un scrot : http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/e17-20061011.jpeg

Comment vous pouvez le voir il y a un nouveau mainteneur pour mes themes, c'est Lutin, un bon gar qui travail bien.

Je tiens tout particulièrement à le remercier pour tout ce qu'il a fait, c'est grasse à lui que j'ai retrouvé la force de continuer Milky, après tous les changements des dev, et le fait que le theme ne fonctionnait plus 2-3x sa m'avait total démotivé. Mais là c'est reparti. Et conte bien  se mettre sur Simply-White après Milky pour les interessés

----------

## Tanki

salut Gulivert

c'est vraiment sympa ce que tu fais

je viens de tester ta v 1.0 beta et apparement la transparence sur les shelf ne passe pas

j'ai fait un scrot : http://tanki.homelinux.org/screens/scrot.png

j'ai mis a jour e17 hier matin 

voila

je vois pas koi donner en plus comme info

tu as mon jabber dans mon profil si tu veux

a plus

----------

## gulivert

POur la transprence, faut aller dans les options du shelf, cliquer sur "Advanced" puis dans "Empilement", choisir l'option Below Everything.

Voilou   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tanki

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> POur la transprence, faut aller dans les options du shelf, cliquer sur "Advanced" puis dans "Empilement", choisir l'option Below Everything.
> 
> Voilou  

 

ah wai, c'est nettement plus sympa

merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Excelent cette nouvelle version ! Mon ordi est redevenu tout joli !   :Very Happy: 

Il n'y a plus que Bling tourne sans planter sur mon ordi, et ce sera le rêve !! 

En parlant de Bling, il fonctionne bien chez vous ? chez moi, il tourne, mais en lançant certains programme à certains moment j'ai un freeze... c'est encore en plein développement, donc je ne me plains pas, mais c'est pour savoir si c'est plutôt "général" ou plutôt ma config...  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

chez moi bling fonctionne sauf que ça me fait des trucs bizarres sur les applis transparentes

genre comme si y'avait un rectangle bleu ciel superposé

c assez bizarre

je l'ai pas laissé de toutes façons, j'aime pas trop comment c géré

j'aimerais pouvoir assigner un certain degré de transparence en fonction des applis, surtout pour le term

----------

## E11

Pour ça, il te suffit d'utiliser transset et de le configurer comme tu le veux  :Wink: 

Il y a un howto ici en français et ici en anglais (celui en anglais étant plus complet) et de ce que j'ai essayé, ça fonctionne assez bien !

Néanmoins, la meilleur manière que j'ai vu pour rendre une fenêtre transparente est de faire fonctionner la roulette sur le contour d'une fenêtre, ce qui est très pratique certes, mais ce qui m'enlève, le "bobinage" (masquer la fenêtre et laisser la bordure supérieur) avec la roulette... Donc je ne l'utilise pas... (j'adore bobiner mes fenêtres  :Mr. Green:  )

PS : c'est bizarre, j'ai réactiver bling et il tourne sans planter ! Alors qu'il y a quelques jours il était en grève ! Pourtant je n'ai pas fait d'update   :Rolling Eyes:  C'est sans doute le thème Milky qui lui plait plus   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Tanki

moi aussi j'adore l'enroulement des fenetres, des fois quand je bosse sur un poste win32 ça me manque

en plus ya qu'un bureau

c'est vraiment la loose  :Very Happy: 

c comme faire un clic milieu sur la bordure, chez moi ça met la fenetre à l'arrière plan

c vachement pratique

mais sous win ça marche pas :/

mais on s'en fout hein

e17 roxxor  :Razz: 

pour transset, comme j'ai la meme problèmatique que toi tu comprendras pourquoi je ne veux pas l'utiliser

donc j'attendrais des super features avec bling ou chaipakoi  :Smile: 

----------

## theniaky

Juste une petite question : j'aimerai retester E17, mais depuis quelques jours la compile bloque à media-libs/epsilon... J'aimerais savoir si c'est juste un petit souci sur le cvs (et donc il faudrait que j'attende encore un peu   :Sad:  ) ou bien est-ce que j'ai oublié quelque chose... Je précise que j'ai bien recompilé tous les paquets et normalement dans le bon ordre avec ceci :

```
emerge -av etk eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 imlib2_loaders edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils elicit examine envision eclips embrace e_modules  extrackt exhibit ephoto entropy evfs
```

Et j'ai également vidé le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/e17/

Merci d'avance !

----------

## gulivert

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Juste une petite question : j'aimerai retester E17, mais depuis quelques jours la compile bloque à media-libs/epsilon... J'aimerais savoir si c'est juste un petit souci sur le cvs (et donc il faudrait que j'attende encore un peu   ) ou bien est-ce que j'ai oublié quelque chose... Je précise que j'ai bien recompilé tous les paquets et normalement dans le bon ordre avec ceci :
> 
> ```
> emerge -av etk eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 imlib2_loaders edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice entrance eclair e engage e_utils elicit examine envision eclips embrace e_modules  extrackt exhibit ephoto entropy evfs
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai pas la ligne exact que j'utilise sous la main, mais je peux deja te dire que tu peux virer imlib2_loaders et media-libs/epsilon pour faire fonctionner E, du moin il me semble que je les ai plus depuis longtemps dans ma liste de compilation, autre tu devrais putot plasser ETK après e_module et avant exhibit.

Sinon pour bling, perso pas de soucis quand je l'avais tester, mis à part que la configuratio n'avait pas trop d'effet chez moi. Faudrait deja vérifier que xcompmgr fonctionne sans bug chez vous car bling utilise xcompmgr. Si pas de bug avec lui tout seul sa devrait le faire avec bling, sauf pour la conf. Enfin je dis ça mais peut etre que maintenant sa rox pour le configurer via le petit panneau ?

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai pas la ligne exact que j'utilise sous la main, mais je peux deja te dire que tu peux virer imlib2_loaders et media-libs/epsilon pour faire fonctionner E, du moin il me semble que je les ai plus depuis longtemps dans ma liste de compilation, autre tu devrais putot plasser ETK après e_module et avant exhibit. 

 

Merci pour ces détails ! Le souci pour epsilon, c'est que les paquets e_modules ou e_utils ont besoin manifestement de epsilon pour être installés... donc je suis un peu bloqué pour le moment   :Sad: 

----------

## E11

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon pour bling, perso pas de soucis quand je l'avais tester, mis à part que la configuratio n'avait pas trop d'effet chez moi. Faudrait deja vérifier que xcompmgr fonctionne sans bug chez vous car bling utilise xcompmgr. Si pas de bug avec lui tout seul sa devrait le faire avec bling, sauf pour la conf. Enfin je dis ça mais peut etre que maintenant sa rox pour le configurer via le petit panneau ?

 

J'ai remis bling hier et il tourne depuis comme un charme ! (j'ai pourtant touché à rien depuis la fois passer ! )

Sinon, j'avais complètement oublié la configuration de bling via le petit panneau  :Mr. Green: , je vais aller voir ça de suite  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gulivert

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   J'ai pas la ligne exact que j'utilise sous la main, mais je peux deja te dire que tu peux virer imlib2_loaders et media-libs/epsilon pour faire fonctionner E, du moin il me semble que je les ai plus depuis longtemps dans ma liste de compilation, autre tu devrais putot plasser ETK après e_module et avant exhibit.  
> 
> Merci pour ces détails ! Le souci pour epsilon, c'est que les paquets e_modules ou e_utils ont besoin manifestement de epsilon pour être installés... donc je suis un peu bloqué pour le moment  

 

oups je t'ai dit une connerie, epsilon est bien toujours présent, par pour imlibs_loader ça s'est sur.

Voici ma ligne de compilation : 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice e e_utils  etk

 

Je n'utilise pas e_module car souvent un module ne compile pas et du coup c'est tout le pacquet qui ne compile pas. Je prends les soucres via le cvs et les compile à la main et seulement ceux que je désire.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Bravo pour ton thème. Avec la transparence ça gère.

Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment enlever les modules du shelf ce serais super sympa  :Smile: 

Merci,

----------

## Tanki

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Bravo pour ton thème. Avec la transparence ça gère.
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment enlever les modules du shelf ce serais super sympa 
> 
> Merci,

 

clic droit sur le module, remove this gadget

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

>  Voici ma ligne de compilation : 
> 
> Citation:
> 
>   emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart engrave ewl exml entice e e_utils etk

 

Merci pour ton aide mais malgré tout ça, epsilon refuse toujours de se compiler en me mettant ce message d'erreur :

```
/usr/lib/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_gradient_color_stop_add'

/usr/lib/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_gradient_alpha_stop_add'

/usr/lib/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_gradient_fill_angle_set'

/usr/lib/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_gradient_fill_spread_set'

/usr/lib/libedje.so: undefined reference to `evas_object_gradient_clear'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [epsilon] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/epsilon-9999/work/e17/libs/epsilon/src/bin »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/epsilon-9999/work/e17/libs/epsilon/src »

make[1]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/epsilon-9999/work/e17/libs/epsilon/src »

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: media-libs/epsilon-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1257:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 150:   Called enlightenment_die 'emake failed'

  enlightenment.eclass, line 102:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire malheureusement  :Sad: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Et si tu effaces les sources CVS et que tu relances la commande complète ?

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Tanki wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   Bravo pour ton thème. Avec la transparence ça gère.
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment enlever les modules du shelf ce serais super sympa 
> 
> Merci, 
> ...

 

Nop, ça doit être à cause de mes modules qui sont trop vieux ?

Je les recompilerai .

----------

## math_roc

pour savoir dans quel ordre compiler les packets, je fait  "emerge e -pe|grep 9999" et pour l'instant ça a toujours bien marcher  :Smile: 

et Merci gulivert, super boulot, et merci à Lutin aussi!  :Wink: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Et si tu effaces les sources CVS et que tu relances la commande complète ?

 

J'ai déjà essayé mais bon : j'ai retenté le coup en recompilant uniquement le minimum sans epsilon qui déconne. Du coup ça me donne ça lorsque j'essaie de lancer e17 :

```
enlightenment-0.17: symbol lookup error: enlightenment-0.17: undefined symbol: evas_object_image_load_size_set
```

Peut-être que le souci viendrait de evas...

----------

## Tanki

tu as pensé à virer le repertoire .e/ dans ton home ?

paske y'a eu pas mal de changement ces derniers mois, donc, dans le doute j'effacerais ce qui y traine eventuellement...

----------

## gulivert

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Et si tu effaces les sources CVS et que tu relances la commande complète ? 
> 
> J'ai déjà essayé mais bon : j'ai retenté le coup en recompilant uniquement le minimum sans epsilon qui déconne. Du coup ça me donne ça lorsque j'essaie de lancer e17 :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vérfie ce que Tanki a mentionné, j'ai du le faire y a 3 jours car mon E plantait à tire la rigole, supprimer le .e et tout est rentrée dans l'ordre.

Sinon tu as utilisé quelle ordre et qu'elle paquet pour réinstaller E17 ?

```
emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo edje e
```

Ceci doit suffir à faire tourner E, sans module externe et sans e_utils

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> emerge eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo edje e

 

Oui j'ai bien utilisé cet ordre !

J'avais déjà pensé à supprimer le répertoire .e mais ça n'a malheureusement pas changé grand chose.   :Sad: 

Désolé gulivert je ne vais pas pouvoir admirer tout de suite les améliorations de ton thème !

----------

## yoyo

Perso, je me suis fait un petit fichier dans lequel j'ai tous les paquets à installer (et leur ordre) : 

```
eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo edje e epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl e e_utils e_modules entice engage entrance eclair elicit evidence elucence enterminus entropy
```

Jusqu'à récemment, les compils de "eclair" et "emotion" ne passaient pas et le e_modules a été récupéré depuis un thread pour pouvoir sélectionner les modules à installer par des USEflags (chez moi, les modules calendar devian evolume et mbar ne passaient pas la compil).

Sinon, j'ai une question pour vous, les utilisateurs de e : utilisez-vous un systray ? En existe-t-il un pour e ? Lequel me conseilleriez-vous ?

Enjoy !

PS : tiens, depuis ma dernière compil de e17, le fichier "~/.e/e/applications/startup//order" ne semble plus exécuté ...   :Confused: 

Pourtant, les .eap sont toujours là dans "~/.e/e/applications/all/". Une idée ?

----------

## lowang_19

le format de fichier "eap" est obsolète, il faut maintenat utiliser les fichiers .desktop

il existe un utilitaire de conversion: 

```
eap_to_desktop
```

sinon, pour le systray, il y en a un d'inclus dans engage.

----------

## gulivert

Alors pour le systray, y avait un module systray mais qui as été abandonné si je me trompe pas. En tout cas il est retiré du e_module et il me semble avoir lut une note de Raster sur edevelop ou la mailing list à ce sujet.

Pour les modules, tu peux me dire ou t'as pécho ton ebuild, perso je les compile manuelement sans portge avec les sources récupéré manuelement. Mais si je peux le gérer via portage c'est bcp mieux. Par contre chez moi il se compile tous avec le cvs de dimanche sauf calandar et engage (qui est abandonné si je me trompe pas)

Pour le menu,  c'est normal, les eap n'existe plus, c'est devenu des .desktop comme pour les autres desktop. Tu peux régénérer les .dekstop dans le menu application ou alors transformer tes eap via l'outil eap_to_desktop. Les .order quand à lui est tjs d'actualité

----------

## Tanki

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Perso, je me suis fait un petit fichier dans lequel j'ai tous les paquets à installer (et leur ordre) : 
> 
> ```
> eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo edje e epeg media-libs/epsilon esmart emotion engrave ewl e e_utils e_modules entice engage entrance eclair elicit evidence elucence enterminus entropy
> ```
> ...

 

pour le systray, il y en a un dans engage, mais je ne l'aime pas trop, je n'utilise pas de systray en regle générale

pour ta question sur les eap, le support a été retiré recemment, il te faut utiliser l'utilitaire eap_to_desktop pour modifier le tout

ou alors creer un fichier .desktop pour chaque appli

pour cela j'ai, dans mon dossier ~/.e/e/application/all, créé un dossier icons avec toutes les icones personnalisée des applis que j'utilise puis ensuite il te suffit de creer, par exemple un fichier gvim.desktop qui a cette forme : 

```
[Desktop Entry]

Name=Gvim

Comment=Gvim

Icon=/home/tanki/.e/e/applications/all/icons/gvim.png

Exec=/usr/bin/gvim

Terminal=0

Type=Application

Categories=Development
```

je ne sais pas si c'est très académique, mais cela fonctionne.

en règle générale enlightenment va créer des .desktop pour les executables qu'il trouve sur le système

après il te suffit d'aller dans le panel de configuration puis dans applications pour regler l'ordre pour chacun

je sais pas si je suis très clair, tu as mon jabber en dessous si tu veux un coup de main  :Smile: 

PS :  la news concernant la fin des eap's :

http://www.get-e.org/Main/News/_articles/344.html

----------

## yoyo

Merci de ta réponse rapide lowang_19.

Bon, la commande eap_to_desktop ne fonctionne pas sur un eap tout (trop) simple qui ne lance qu'un script bash :

```
eap_to_desktop trayerlaunch.eap 

Problem extracting info from trayerlaunch.eap
```

Le plus simple amha serait de créer directement le .desktop.

Pour engage, c'est devenu un module de e17 ou c'est un paquet spécifique ?? A priori celui que j'ai est le paquet séparé et s'intègre très mal dans mon e17 (grand rectangle noir sous engage).

EDIT : merci à tous pour ces précisions.

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Pour les modules, tu peux me dire ou t'as pécho ton ebuild, perso je les compile manuelement sans portge avec les sources récupéré manuelement. Mais si je peux le gérer via portage c'est bcp mieux.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3603461.html#3603461

----------

## gulivert

Cool merci bcp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*    *TrizoLakai wrote:*   Bravo pour ton thème. Avec la transparence ça gère.
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment enlever les modules du shelf ce serais super sympa 
> 
> Merci, 
> ...

 

J'ai recompilé les modules (pas avec l'ebuild que j'ai cité tout à l'heure ça ne fonctionne plus   :Shocked: )

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à enlever les modules de la bar :'(

----------

## gulivert

Y a un bug avec les derniers CVS. Il te faut faire comme cité plus haut. Clique droit sur le module, remove this gadget.

Sa fonctionne très bien, du moin chez moi sans problème, alors que dans la fenetre du configuration du shel seul la moitier s'enlève   :Confused: 

----------

## lowang_19

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Merci de ta réponse rapide lowang_19.
> 
> Bon, la commande eap_to_desktop ne fonctionne pas sur un eap tout (trop) simple qui ne lance qu'un script bash :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oui, pour les .desktop, j'ai moi aussi du en créer à la main.   :Sad:   Les icones que crée l'utilitaire eap_to_destop sont dans ~/.e/e/icons/ au format .edj.

Cela fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas servi d'engage, il me semble qu'il se trouve dans misc/ à la racine du CVS. C'est vrai que il y avait un problème de transparence, c'est pour ça que je suis passé à ibar  :Smile: 

En plus, je crois que rasterman déteste les systray http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

> En plus, je crois que rasterman déteste les systray http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News 

 Pfff pas cool ça ...   :Sad: 

@TrizoLakai : Merci d'avoir pris le temps de trouver/poster le lien pour gulivert.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Y a un bug avec les derniers CVS. Il te faut faire comme cité plus haut. Clique droit sur le module, remove this gadget.
> 
> Sa fonctionne très bien, du moin chez moi sans problème, alors que dans la fenetre du configuration du shel seul la moitier s'enlève  

 

Je fais bien ceci : le module par du shelf mais je ne le vois pas sur le bureau :/

edit : derien yoyo

----------

## E11

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   Y a un bug avec les derniers CVS. Il te faut faire comme cité plus haut. Clique droit sur le module, remove this gadget.
> 
> Sa fonctionne très bien, du moin chez moi sans problème, alors que dans la fenetre du configuration du shel seul la moitier s'enlève   
> 
> Je fais bien ceci : le module par du shelf mais je ne le vois pas sur le bureau :/
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si E-17 accepte déjà qu'on puisse sortir un module de son shelve pour le positionner où l'on veut... Je crois qu'il va encore falloir un peu attendre.

Personnelement, je crée des nouveaux shelves spécifiques pour les modules que je veux vraiment avoir... pas très pratique mais ça fonctionne, c'est le principale...

Maintenant, il y a p-e une astuce que j'ai loupé   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## antoine_

Une bonne nouvelle lue sur le site Toolinux :

sur le site Toolinux : la PS3 tournera sous Yellow Dog (un distribution proche de Fedora) et utilisera E17 comme interface graphique.

Une bonne nouvelle pour E17 :o)

----------

## yuk159

Ha ouai !!! Bon je mets pas tous les jour E17 à jour donc je ne sais pas si c'est de première fraicheur, mais il y a pleins de trucs que je ne connaissais pas : un menu Applications permettant de gérer les .desktop (j'étais resté sur les Eaps), le fait de pouvoir "binder" facilement les boutons de la souris, et pleins de petites choses qui facilite bien la vie, très sympa cette mise à jour  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

pour les E17 fanboys

il y a la possibilité d'installer le thème detour en passant par svn

il est vraiment vraiment chouette plein de possibilités sur les bordures de fenêtres ce qui rend les choses encore plus intéressantes

bref

je me demande, si je mets celui que j'ai compilé à disposition discrète est ce que cela vaut le coup ou tout le monde à subversion d'installé et à ce moment là je donne l'url

ceux qui veulent demandez par jabber si vous ne voulez pas installer svn  :Smile: 

----------

## lowang_19

Merci pour ce thème!

C'est vrai que les thèmes manquent en ce moment...

Je regrette aussi celui de CodeWarrior, avec les icônes GANT...

----------

## lateralus__

Salut à tous,

voilà, j'ai un petit problème concernant E17 et le français.

Mon système tourne entièrement sous UTF-8.

La commande locale donne ce qui suit :

```

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8

```

Tous les paquets concernant e sont bien compilés avec le useflag nls.

Lorsque je vais dans Configuration -> Configuration Panel -> Language Settings, la valeur de locale est bien fr_FR.UTF-8 mais rien à faire, tout reste en anglais   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## theniaky

Salut à tous !

Depuis que les .eap ont disparu je n'arrive pas à configurer des applications à lancer au démarrage de E17... J'ai pourtant cherché sur différents forums sans résultats  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance !

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Depuis que les .eap ont disparu je n'arrive pas à configurer des applications à lancer au démarrage de E17... J'ai pourtant cherché sur différents forums sans résultats 
> 
> Merci d'avance !

 

J'ai exactement le même problème, et impossible de le résoudre... sans doute faudrat-il attendre une correction du bug dans les prochains cvs e17...

----------

## gulivert

Perso j'y arrive toujours.

Je lance xbindkey et xscreensaver avec le startup.

J'ai donc créé mes .dekstop correspondant dans le dossier applications/all

Puis simplement ajouté le .order dans le dossier startup en y mentionnant mes deux .dekstop

Pas de soucis tout se lance correctement.

Par contre pour les .desktop créés par l'outil de régénération de .desktop je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne, je n'utilise pas ses .desktop là. Je cré les miens. Vue que c'est des liens symbolique pour les autres je ne serais pas surpris de leurs disfonctionnement pour le startup, a tester

----------

## theniaky

gulivert, pourrais-tu me montrer à quoi ressemble le .desktop de ton xbindkeys parce que le mien fait planter E17   :Confused: 

Sinon, pour avoir la (fausse) transparence dans mes terminaux (aterm en l'occurrence), il faut que je tape ceci :

```
fbsetfb /chemin_fond_ecran
```

euh... quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?

----------

## Tanki

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> gulivert, pourrais-tu me montrer à quoi ressemble le .desktop de ton xbindkeys parce que le mien fait planter E17  
> 
> Sinon, pour avoir la (fausse) transparence dans mes terminaux (aterm en l'occurrence), il faut que je tape ceci :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oui, je pense que je sais pourquoi

enlightenment ne gère pas la transparence (sauf bling mais c'est une autre histoire) 

et le fond d'écran n'est pas comme sous blackbox ou gnome par exemple 

il y a e17setroot qui a été conçu pour ça il me semble

ça colle le fond d'écran ou il faut pour que la fausse transparence fonctionne

je suppose que ta méthode est bonne aussi

toujours est il que c'est normal si ta transparence ne passe pas tant que tu n'as pas lancé cette commande

bref

sinon ton .desktop de xbindkeys il ressemble à quoi ?

on pourra te dire ce qui déconne  :Smile: 

----------

## theniaky

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Xbindkeys

Type=Application

Comment=Xbindkeys

Exec=xbindkeys

TryExec=xbindkeys

```

Voilà : je l'ai fait un peu à l'arrache en regardant un peu comment étaient fait les autres...

----------

## Tanki

pour la commande lancée par exec moi j'ai tendance à mettre le chemin complet vers l'executable

et je déclare pas d'encoding

regarde une ou deux pages plus haut j'ai mis un desktop qui marche vraiment bien

----------

## theniaky

Bon ben mon problème est résolu : il faut absolument mettre une icone sinon E17 plante   :Confused: 

Merci Tanki pour ton exemple !

----------

## gulivert

Dernièrement, je n'arrive plus compiler imlib2. Vous aussi ou c'est unquement pour ma pomme ?

----------

## E11

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Dernièrement, je n'arrive plus compiler imlib2. Vous aussi ou c'est unquement pour ma pomme ?

 

Chez moi il a compilé sans prob il y a 2-3 jours, mais quand j'avais essayé un peu avant, il m'avait envoyé à la gare... 

réessaye p-e d'ici un ou deux jours...

----------

## nemo13

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Dernièrement, je n'arrive plus compiler imlib2. Vous aussi ou c'est unquement pour ma pomme ?

 

il est bien passé hiers soir 

```
[I] media-libs/imlib2 

     Available versions:  1.2.1.009 (~)1.2.2.001 1.3.0 *9999

     Installed:           1.3.0(17:36:52 11.11.2006)(X bzip2 -doc gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png tiff zlib)

     Homepage:            http://www.enlightenment.org/Libraries/Imlib2/

     Description:         Version 2 of an advanced replacement library for libraries like libXpm

```

je suis en full ~

----------

## gulivert

bon c'est trouvé. C'est automake-wrapper qui fou la m.

En fait si je mets la version stable : 2-r1, imlib2 et e_modules ne compilent plus, alors que si je mets la version 1-r1 j'ai plus de problèmes.

----------

## theniaky

oui ça arrive de temps en temps... du coup je suis resté à l'ancienne version, je ne sais pas si ça change grand chose au final.

Sinon moi ça fait un mois que je n'arrive pas à compiler epsilon et je n'ai du coup pas accès à e_modules   :Confused:   Vous savez d'où ça peut venir ?

----------

## Thesalan

Bonjour,

Bon alors je suis un peu n00b sur gentoo alors j'aurai besoin d'aide svp:

- J'ai installer Elucence mais ca n'a strictement rien changer! Comment le lancer ou le configurer?

- Concernant le module Bling, lorsque je l'active l'écran devient tout gris et je n'ai plus que le curseur.

- Xcompmgr+Transset marche bien mais il n'y a pas moyen de faire en sorte qu'il affecte une transparence a chaque nouvelle fenetre?

- Avec le module Fire j'ai aussi un souci graphique avec les couleurs "gold": ca me fait un grand bandeau jaune en bas de lecran et c'est comme ci toute les flammes se superposait, bref cest moche!

Sinon j'ai bien activer Composite dans Xorg.conf (j'ai une GeForce6800 avec les derniers drivers installer 1.09629)...

Autre probleme: Impossible de lancer Entrance! 

J'ai rajouter la variable DISPLAYMANAGER dans /etc/conf.d/xdm, j'ai bien créer le fichier /etc/XSessions/e17 pour qu'il lance e17 et j'ai rajouter xdm au demarrage mais tout ce que j'obtient cest un message "Setting un Entranced..." et c'est tout il reste en console.

Si je lance Entrance une fois dans X ca marche mais cest tout :-/

Pleaze help me!!!!

----------

## Thesalan

Bon j'ai reussi a regler mon probleme d'entrance, j'avais pas installer xorg-x11 (No Comment pleaze!) et j'ai changer la clé XServer de la config d'entrance

----------

## gulivert

 *Thesalan wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon alors je suis un peu n00b sur gentoo alors j'aurai besoin d'aide svp:
> 
> - J'ai installer Elucence mais ca n'a strictement rien changer! Comment le lancer ou le configurer?
> ...

 

Alors pour ton problème de bling, faut que ton xcmompmgr fonctionne correctement avant tout, car bling utilise xcompmgr. Je sais pas qu'elle est ta carte graphique, si c'est du nvidia tu peux  ajouter ses trois options dans ton xorg.conf

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "true"

    Option "RENDER" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

...

Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

...

```

Après ça, si sa fonctionne pas correctement je vois pas ce que tu peux faire de plus.

A l'heure actuel il est impossible de rendre une application transprente à son lancement sous E17, à moin que tu te lances dans l'écriture d'un module.

Pour le module fire c'est normal, c'est un bug avec l'option golden. Voilou pour le reste je ne peux t'aider.

J'en profite pour vous dire que je viens de sortir la version 1.0-beta3 de Milky, pour les interssés voici le lien

http://gulidesktop.ch/index.php?id=e17

Et un petit scrot pour la route   :Very Happy: 

http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/e17-3520x1200.jpg

----------

## E11

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> J'en profite pour vous dire que je viens de sortir la version 1.0-beta3 de Milky, pour les interssés voici le lien
> 
> http://gulidesktop.ch/index.php?id=e17
> 
> Et un petit scrot pour la route  
> ...

 

Des intérressés ? mmmh, non je ne crois pas non...  :Razz:   :Mr. Green: 

Merci beaucoup, je le teste dès que je retourne sous gentoo  :Smile: 

PS : superbe le fond d'écran  :Razz: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ouaou gulivert pourquoi ton screeen est si large tu fais du dual avec e17 ?

Tu as une resolution de porus ?

Allé dis moi  :Smile: 

----------

## Thesalan

 *Quote:*   

> Alors pour ton problème de bling, faut que ton xcmompmgr fonctionne correctement avant tout, car bling utilise xcompmgr. Je sais pas qu'elle est ta carte graphique, si c'est du nvidia tu peux ajouter ses trois options dans ton xorg.conf 

 

Xcompmgr + transset marche bien chez moi, et en lancant d'abord xcompmgr puis en activant le module bling ca marche en effet, mais cest encore assez instable chez moi (des carrés gris apparaissent un peu partout, probleme lors de déplacement de fenetre...).

Il est comme ca chez tout le monde?

Concernant les options je les aient bien mises. (J'ai une Nvidia Geforce 6800).

Sinon merci pour tes reponses!

Ah et pour elucence quelqu'un sait comment il marche au juste??

----------

## gulivert

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Ouaou gulivert pourquoi ton screen est si large tu fais du dual avec e17 ?
> 
> Tu as une resolution de porus ?
> 
> Allé dis moi 

 

Oui je fais du dual screen avec E17

écran 1 = 1920x1200

écran 2 = 1600x1200

Un petit total de 3520x1200

Faut ce qui faut, et pour dessiner c'est nettement plus confortable   :Razz: 

Thesalan

Chez moi aussi Bling et pas top, par contre tu ne dois pas lancer xcompmgr avant, c'est bling qui doit s'en charger. Il bug pas mal, le menu de configuration du module fonctionne à moitier, il affiche quelque trucs bizard à l'écran également ici

Sinon tjs au sujet de Milky, je travaille sur des nouvelles icones pour le menu sysaction (shudown, reboot suspend...) Elles sont là : http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/milky_sysaction_icons_preview.png

Et sur une nouvelle horloge qui est là : http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/e17_clock_bg_simply.png

Vous en pensez quoi, pour les icones pas difficil à faire mieux que les dernières que j'avais faites, mais pour l'horloge je reste dans les choux, je sais pas si l'ancienne est mieux ou si celle si vaut plus le coup... Votre opinion est la bienvenue.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Personnellement je prefère l'ancienne, beaucoup plus "safe", je pense que ça rentre mieux dans le reste. Mais la seconde est sympa aussi.

On peut pas faire des options dans les skins pour le choix de l'horloge ?   :Confused: 

edit : oktu avais donc dual screen ET resolution de porus  :Smile: 

----------

## Thesalan

Oki merci bien gulivert, mais sans lancer manuellement xcompmgr, bling me plante..

Sinon j'aime bien la nouvelle horloge

----------

## lateralus__

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi, pour les icones pas difficil à faire mieux que les dernières que j'avais faites, mais pour l'horloge je reste dans les choux, je sais pas si l'ancienne est mieux ou si celle si vaut plus le coup... Votre opinion est la bienvenue.  
> 
> 

 

Salut,

personnellement, je préfère l'ancienne horloge.

Les nouvelles icônes sont vraiment terribles   :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Merci pour les réponses, du coup je vais garder l'ancienne horloge, j'ai juste changé un peu les reflets sur celle si comme ceci : http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/e17_clock_bg_milky.png

Pour l'autre horloge je vais tout simplement l'utiliser dans le theme Simply-White que je suis en train de retaper à neuf   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blorent

Salut à tous,

Gulivert, sans vouloir contredire les autres je préfère la nouvelle horloge...  Mais pour les icones je pense que tout le monde est unanime.

Sinon en ce qui concerne Bling chez moi ça marche nickel, mais j'utilise AIGLX.  C'est même source de moins de ralentissements que sous kde.

----------

## skinny_p

Salut tlm

 Un chti pb avec le thême Gullivert ( en passant trés beau thême   :Smile:  )

J'aime mettre comme font URW Chancery L dans la barre des titres, et pour que cette font soit visible, je la met donc au max (25.0 pixels) et là le bouton fermeture (thême Gullivert haut gauche ds la barre du titre) disparait ou pas accessible.

----------

## gulivert

 *skinny_p wrote:*   

> Salut tlm
> 
>  Un chti pb avec le thême Gullivert ( en passant trés beau thême   )
> 
> J'aime mettre comme font URW Chancery L dans la barre des titres, et pour que cette font soit visible, je la met donc au max (25.0 pixels) et là le bouton fermeture (thême Gullivert haut gauche ds la barre du titre) disparait ou pas accessible.

 

Hmmmm, tiens, va falloir que je test ton problème, mais je suis pas trop surpris du problème sachant que tu mets la polices au max de pixel, sur le theme default je présume que tu n'as pas ce soucis ?

----------

## skinny_p

 *Quote:*   

> sur le theme default je présume que tu n'as pas ce soucis ?

 

non

c'est vrai que j'utilise plus le raccourci ctrl + alt + X    :Smile: 

----------

## Thesalan

Par contre contrairement a tes screen, si je met mes shelves en theme milky ils sont de couleurs grises, alors que sur tes screens c'est du bleu clair! Je change comment ca? Parceque c'est pas que c'est pas beau mais c'est un peu tristounet!

----------

## gulivert

 *Thesalan wrote:*   

> Par contre contrairement a tes screen, si je met mes shelves en theme milky ils sont de couleurs grises, alors que sur tes screens c'est du bleu clair! Je change comment ca? Parceque c'est pas que c'est pas beau mais c'est un peu tristounet!

 

Dans les options du shelf, quand tu vas pour choisir ton fond du shelf, à gauche tu as les options permettant de choisir si le shelf va être dessus les fenêtres, dessous, etc... Et tu as la fameuse option Below Everything à mettre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thesalan

Arf merci bien je savais pas que ca lui donnait une transparence.

D'ailleurs comment est gerer cette transparence? C'est toi-meme qui l'a definit dans le theme, ou ca marche par le biais de elucence ou autre?

----------

## gulivert

 *Thesalan wrote:*   

> Arf merci bien je savais pas que ca lui donnait une transparence.
> 
> D'ailleurs comment est gerer cette transparence? C'est toi-meme qui l'a definit dans le theme, ou ca marche par le biais de elucence ou autre?

 

c'est géré par evas par default, suffit de mettre l'option qui va bien dans la conf du shelf   :Smile: 

Sinon une petite news sur Simply-White, je travaille sur ça prochaine mise à jour, qui devrait tomber entre demain soir voir cce weekend suivant ma motivation.

Voici déjà un petit screenshot pour ceux que ça interesse   :Very Happy: 

http://www.gulidesktop.ch/work/simply-white_beta1.jpg

----------

## skinny_p

Simply-White ça m'intéresse   :Smile: 

J'ai décidé de me remettre à Entrance (j'avais laisser tomber parceque mon clavier la plupard du temps restait muet sur Entrance) , mais voilà de nouveaux thêmes Entrance.

Le hic est que je n'ai que "Default" dans Entrance, est ce bien dans /etc/X11/Sessions que Entrance pioche? 

Pour Gdm pas de soucis

J'ais beau jouer avec "build_config.sh" et "entrance_config.cfg" rien à faire.

Merci

pour Entrance, c'est bon, j'arrive à lancer E17 http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Enlightenment_DR17

la vs française est plus explicite pour Entrance que la vs anglaise.

reste Gnome   :Smile: 

----------

## skinny_p

Pour obtenir toutes les entrées contenues dans /etc/X11/Sessions, il fallait que j'édite build_config.sh comme suit

 *Quote:*   

> ecore_config -c $DB -k /entrance/session/0/session -s "default"
> 
> ecore_config -c $DB -k /entrance/session/0/title -s "Default"
> 
> ecore_config -c $DB -k /entrance/session/0/icon -s "default.png"
> ...

 

Un nouveau soucis, Entrance n'occupe que le 1/4 de mon écran (haut,gauche)  une idée ?

----------

## nost4r

Bonjour

je viends d'installer X11 et E17 masi comment fait on pour lancer ce dernier ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut nost4r, tu as regardé sur le wiki de gentoo ? ( http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com )

Il me semble qu'il y a tout une page sur e17   :Wink: 

----------

## nost4r

En effet , merci .

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon une petite news sur Simply-White, je travaille sur ça prochaine mise à jour, qui devrait tomber entre demain soir voir cce weekend suivant ma motivation.

 

J'ai hâte !! Il est vraiment beau ce thème !

----------

## Thesalan

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon une petite news sur Simply-White, je travaille sur ça prochaine mise à jour, qui devrait tomber entre demain soir voir cce weekend suivant ma motivation.

 

On en veut!!!! Lol 

Sinon moi je me suis refais une install ce weekend, E17 only, et bizarrement je n'ai plus aucune icone! Aussi bien dans les menus que dans l'ibar... :-/

Ai-je oublier un packetage? ou faut il que je refasse les icones pour chaque applications?? Si c'est le cas, où trouver des zolis packs d'icones?

Enfin, j'ai encore un autre (petit) soucis: apparement mon bus AGP est configuré en 4x alors qu'il permet le 8x. Comment changer ca?

Merci d'avance!

----------

## gulivert

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sinon une petite news sur Simply-White, je travaille sur ça prochaine mise à jour, qui devrait tomber entre demain soir voir cce weekend suivant ma motivation. 
> 
> J'ai hâte !! Il est vraiment beau ce thème !

 

Et voilà pour vous http://gulidesktop.ch/index.php?id=e17

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## theniaky

Wow merci beaucoup !! Excellent travail...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thesalan

Gulivert > Avec quoi affiche tu les infos systemes & mail en bas a gauche de ce screen:

http://gulidesktop.ch/pictures/screenshots/e17/e17-20060114.jpeg

Sinon j'ai installer Conky et je voudrais savoir si il y a possibilité d'activer la transparence sous e17 car malgré ce code dans .conkyrc:

```
own_window yes

own_window_transparent yes

double_buffer yes
```

Est-ce qu'il utilise une fausse transparence et il faut affecter un fond avec e17setroot? dans ce cas est-ce qu'on peut lui mettre un fond animé ou juste des png et autre "vrai" fichier image?

Enfin il existe quoi comme prog similaire a conky?

Ah pis peut on changer le taux de transparence du module bling?

Voici encore tout plein de questions!!

----------

## Watchwolf

Il s'agit de vrai transparence, il faut activer le module "Blind" pour ca  :Wink: 

----------

## Thesalan

Oui mais ce que je veut c'est que Conky soit toujours transparent, qu'il n'ai pas de fond en fait!

Que bling met en transparence les applis qui n'ont pas le focus.

----------

## Watchwolf

ah oui en effet tu parlais de Conky :p

----------

## Thesalan

Alors concernant Conky j'arrive a faire marcher la transparence (qui n'est qu'une copie du fond decran) seulement en désactivant les buffers.

Du coup quand l'affichage se rafraichis j'ai des ptits bugs (les valeurs se chevauchent et ca devient illisible) :-/

// Edit: La solution était bien de définir un fond d'écran avec e17setroot...

----------

## gulivert

 *Thesalan wrote:*   

> Gulivert > Avec quoi affiche tu les infos systemes & mail en bas a gauche de ce screen:
> 
> http://gulidesktop.ch/pictures/screenshots/e17/e17-20060114.jpeg
> 
> 

 

Se sont tout les deux de vieux modules qui ne fonctionne plus, pour les info system c'était tout bétement Monitor, pour les mail je me souviens plus le nom, mais si vraiement te le faut je vais déjà le retrvouer  :Smile: 

----------

## theniaky

Moniror.... jamais entendu parlé ! Je ne trouve pas d'ebuild ni même quelques info : tu pourrais nous aider stp !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Moniror.... jamais entendu parlé ! Je ne trouve pas d'ebuild ni même quelques info : tu pourrais nous aider stp !  

 

Oups, je voulais dire Monitor, mais c'est des modules qui étaient écrit avec les anciennes API, maintenant ils ne sont plus d'actualité. Monitor a été spliter en plusieurs partie ce qui a fait naitre les modules, cpu, mem, wlan, net et uptime. Pour le module de mail il a été remplacé par le module du même nom  :Razz: 

Edit : si mes souvenirs sont bons. Le modules de mails mis sur mon screenshot est embrace, mais je le répète obsolète maintenant.

----------

## E11

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Edit : si mes souvenirs sont bons. Le modules de mails mis sur mon screenshot est embrace, mais je le répète obsolète maintenant.

 

Tes souvenirs sont bons  :Wink: 

Ca me manque un peu personnellement les modules indépendant des shelves ! 

Fin maintenant grâce à sa, j'ai un vrai bureau lite   :Laughing:  un mini shelve transparent pour ibox et c'est tout ! C'est trop classe tout cet espace et ce plaisir de n'avoir rien d'inutile sur le bureau  :Mr. Green:   :Cool: 

----------

## Watchwolf

hum j'ai une question qui va peut vous sembler bete. j'utilise E17 et des applications gtk.

Je n'ai pas de theme d'icone de charge ce qui se trduit par l'absence de beaucoup d'icones  :Very Happy: 

J n'avait pas ce pb sous Ubuntu, je ne sais pas pourquoi. 

Des idees ?

----------

## E11

Pour avoir des icones dans les applis gtk sous E-17, deux solutions :

- Lancer gnome-settings-daemon à chaque démarrage via la commande :

```
cd /usr/libexec

./gnome-settings-daemon
```

- Ou mettre la commande dans le fichier ~/.gtkrc-2.0

```
gtk-icon-theme-name="gnome"
```

 où "gnome" est le theme d'icones que tu veux utiliser

 :Wink: 

----------

## Watchwolf

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pour avoir des icones dans les applis gtk sous E-17, deux solutions :
> 
> - Lancer gnome-settings-daemon à chaque démarrage via la commande :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

merci tu me sauve la vie  :Very Happy: 

J'ai modifier le gtkrc-2.0 pour eviter de lancer des daemons pour rien.

----------

## papedre

Bon, j'ai installer E17, c'est vraiment pas mal. 

J'ai pas lu tout le topic (il commence a etre un peu long, et pas mal de truc outdated). 

Je poste ici un petit Tip, qui m'a pris la tête. 

Comment mettre des programmes au démarrage de E17. 

1) Créer un .desktop via click gauche + configuration + application menu. 

2) Creer nouvelle application avec le nom, l'exe et un icon

3) mettre le fichier .desktop dans ~/.e/e/application/startup/.order

C'est tout, super simple. Cependant, il ne faut pas oublier de mettre l'icone sans quoi, E17 ne demarrera pas, et restera sur une page blanche !!!

Je lance ainsi un script pour avoir la transparence en lancant d'abord e17setroot puis conky. 

A+

----------

## Thesalan

 *Quote:*   

> Comment mettre des programmes au démarrage de E17.
> 
> 1) Créer un .desktop via click gauche + configuration + application menu.
> 
> 2) Creer nouvelle application avec le nom, l'exe et un icon
> ...

 

Ou sinon tu fais un clic droit sur ton appli et "creer une icone"

----------

## nost4r

FAut il mettre des uses flags spécifiques a e17 ?

----------

## E11

Je viens de voir cette video sur google, et j'aimerais beaucoup savoir comment il fait pour avoir toutes ces fenêtres listés sur le bureau ! J'ai déjà vu cet effet sous mac os mais c'est la premiere fois que je le vois sous e17, et j'aimerais beaucoup l'avoir !

Est-ce un module à installer ? (ou un futur module ?)

Merci d'avance !

E-11

----------

## Thesalan

Pour le peu que j'ai entendu parler du module blang cetait quune alpha et yavait rien de dispo...   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## theniaky

C'est joli c'est sûr ! Ca ressemble beaucoup à certains plugins de beryl, et tout cela sans Xgl   :Razz:   Je serais intéressé aussi...

----------

## E11

 *Thesalan wrote:*   

> Pour le peu que j'ai entendu parler du module blang cetait quune alpha et yavait rien de dispo...   

 

Bouh  :Sad: 

Espérons qu'il soit vite distribué   :Very Happy:  Ca a l'air vraiment cool comme truc !

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> C'est joli c'est sûr ! Ca ressemble beaucoup à certains plugins de beryl, et tout cela sans Xgl  Je serais intéressé aussi...

 

+1 ! Et ca a l'air d'être bien pratique aussi ! car sur mon portable en 1024x768, toutes les fenetres se chevauchent très vite ! (en faite même sur mon 1680x1050 de mon bureau sa serait cool   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## lowang_19

Le code sera sans doute disponible sous googleCode:

http://code.google.com/p/bang-module/

mais rien pour le moment...

----------

## nost4r

Ce howto est a jour pour installer e17 actuellement ?

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Enlightenment_DR17

En plus , ca dit d'installer etox et erss mais ils sont introuvables .

----------

## nost4r

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 28) x11-libs/etk-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module e17/proto/etk into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:2401/var/cvs/e

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e" update -dP e17/proto/etk

 * Copying e17/proto/etk from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module e17/proto/etk is now in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/etk-9999/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/etk-9999/work/e17/proto/etk ...

Running aclocal...

Running autoheader...

Running autoconf...

Running libtoolize...

Running automake...

configure.in:236: required file `./config.rpath' not found

configure.in:8: installing `./missing'

configure.in:8: installing `./install-sh'

po/Makefile.am:6: addsuffix .mo,$(ALL_LINGUAS: non-POSIX variable name

po/Makefile.am:6: (probably a GNU make extension)

po/Makefile.am:8: addsuffix .po,$(ALL_LINGUAS: non-POSIX variable name

po/Makefile.am:8: (probably a GNU make extension)

po/Makefile.am:10: `%'-style pattern rules are a GNU make extension

src/bin/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

Makefile.am:3: `intl' should not be in SUBDIRS when AM_GNU_GETTEXT([external]) is used

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/etk-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1576:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 945:   Called src_compile

  etk-9999.ebuild, line 20:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 142:   Called enlightenment_die 'autogen failed'

  enlightenment.eclass, line 106:   Called die

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## ryo-san

1.Salut,

ben j'ai le meme message avec les e_modules, donc , je me demande bien ce qui a pu changer parce-que je les ai compilés la veille et n'ai eu aucun soucis.Vous avez vu un automake ou autre dans les updates ?

Je viens de changer de machine donc je n'ai rien vu.

Ca a l'air d'un petit probleme de syntaxe , mais pour resoudre   :Rolling Eyes: 

Si tu veux une bonne petite installation et rapide , utilises celle-la

EDIT: le probleme se joue entre automake et gettext d'apres ce que j'ai trouvé, pour que sa passe il faut ajouter un 

```
WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.9
```

 le coupable etant automake 1.10. 

Le soucis est que l'appel d'automake est directement fixé dans l'eclass d'enlightenment, et qu'il appelle par defaut le dernier en date.Les mails que j'ai lus datent de fin octobre, peut etre une soluce bientot.

----------

## SoukoussMan

A priori toujours pas de solution à ce probleme. Je vais essayer de recompiler bientot mon e_modules pour voir si je suis toujours obligé de forcer la version de l'automake  :Sad: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (1 of 28) x11-libs/etk-9999 to /
> 
> ...

 

euh appart pour dev en efl tu peux me dire à quoi va te servir etk pour un debut d'utilisation de e17 ? à rien  :Wink:  etk c'est des widget efl (comme ce qui est gtk pour gnome en quelque sorte ) , bon alors commence dejà par mettre çà dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords :

```

=dev-db/edb-9999 -*

=x11-libs/esmart-9999 -*

=x11-wm/e-9999 -*

=x11-libs/ecore-9999 -*

=x11-libs/evas-9999 -*

=dev-libs/eet-9999 -*

=dev-libs/embryo-9999 -*

=media-libs/edje-9999 -*

=media-libs/imlib2-9999 -*

=media-libs/epeg-9999 -*

=media-libs/epsilon-9999 -*

=media-libs/emotion-9999 -*

=dev-libs/engrave-9999 -*

=x11-libs/ewl-9999 -*

=dev-util/e_utils-9999 -*

```

çà , çà va elevé les mask des paquets qui sont masked mais bon je pense que tu as du dejà le faire .

il y a un ordre à respecté pour les libs car les ebuild 9999 de e ne prennent pas en compte les dépendances des efl (par pour le moment) donc :

IMPORTANT : mettre les use "png" et "jpeg" si ce n'est pas le cas pour les compilées avec evas , sinon certaines lib ne seront pas contente  :Wink: 

LIBS (EFL) :

```

emerge eet

emerge edb

emerge evas

emerge ecore

emerge embryo

emerge imlib2

emerge edje

emerge epeg

emerge epsilon

emerge esmart     (trés conseillé)

emerge ewl

```

facultatif :

```

emerge emotion  (lib video en efl utilisant les xine-libs)

emerge engrave (voir donc get-e)

```

PUIS : 

```

emerge x11-wm/e-9999

emerge e_utils

```

en ce qui concerne le démarrage de e, supposons que tout les émerges précédant ce soient bien passés :

```

(à mettre dans ~/.xinitrc)

#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/enlightenment_start

```

Voici une petite méthode pour installer facilement e17 sous une gentoo (pour ceux qui étaient désireux d'une doc à jour)

un startx et regardez le résultat  :Wink:   , pour plus d'info : http://www.get-e.org

----------

## nost4r

Euh moi j'ai utilisé le script dispo sur le wiki gentoo us officiel , caypabien ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Ben c'est pas que c'est pas bien , je voix de quel script tu parles , mais à vrai dire il t'install des choses pas vraiment utile pour une utilisation basique de e , par exemple je voix pas qu'est ce que etk vient faire , etk est vraiment trés bien mais bon c'est une librairie de widget basée sur evas et ecore (et j'en passe) qui n'a interet que si tu veux te creer une gui en ecore-evas qui t'évite même de faire un theme en edje (à la base le but du projet était là enfin en quelque sorte) .

En ce qui concerne mon dernier message (celui plus haut) , je trouve çà "plus clair" à mettre en guillemets car tu sais ce que tu installes et ce que tu emerge , personnellement je trouve çà plus propre mais ce n'est qu'un avis aprés  :Wink: 

par exemple si tu veux une utilisation vraiment basique de e tu dois emerger :

```

eet

evas

ecore

embryo

edje

ewl

e

```

et avec çà e17 marchera trés bien le reste est facultatif (bien que je le conseille fortement comme par exemple emotion qui est vraiment térrible ou encore imlib2 qui est une dépendance de epeg et epsilon )

 :Wink: 

----------

## lowang_19

Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, etk permet d'utiliser emphasis, un front-end pour mpd, et exhibit, un visualiseur d'images très bien je trouve...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui bon aussi , mais ce que je veux dire c'est que pour une découverte de e , il faut dejà commencer par le commencement , enfin selon moi c'est dejà pas mal d'installer le minimun pour voir dejà si celà nous plait et si on aime et ensuite un petit tour sur get-e (voir ma signature  :Wink:  ) pour nous familiariser un peut plus avec apps disponibles en efl.

exhibit oui je connais , tellement l'habitude de l'utiliser que j'avais completement zapper que çà utilisait etk  , quel grosse buse je suis   :Embarassed: 

sinon il y a entice qui je trouve est vraiment pas mal (si tu le themes piouuuaaa comment c'est roxable  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## lowang_19

Justement, je n'arrive pas à faire marcher entice...

Je le lance dans un répertoire, puis rien...   :Embarassed: 

Des idées?

Merci d'avance!

[EDIT]

Erreur de ma part, il faut être très très patient... Est-ce normal?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore entendu parlé du projet emphasis , disponible sur le cvs de e , il s'agit d'un client MPD écrit en etk utilisant certaines petite fonctionnalités de xmms2 : 

vous trouverez la présentation de projet ici : http://www4.get-e.org/Resources/Applications/Multimedia/Emphasis/

Emphasis n'était à mon grand regret pas encore disponible sous portage , alors je viens d'écrire l'ebuild pour l'emerge , vous le trouverez ici : emphasis

pour un commencement mon ebuild passe en amd64 donc si vous avez des problêmes bleme me  :Wink: 

pour ceux ne sachant pas comment faire connaitre un ebuild overlay à portage :     (c'est à dire creation du manifest file/ et tout le tralàlà  :Razz:  )

```

# cp emphasis-9999.ebuild /votre_rep_overlay/media-sound/emphasis     (je l'ai mis dans la catégorie media-sound c'était celle qui me semblait le plus appropriée)

# ebuild /votre_rep_overlay/media-sound/emphasis/emphasis-9999.ebuild digest

```

ensuite assurez vous de le démasquer dans votre /etc/portage/package.keywords.

N.B : le paquet libmpd est une dépendance de emphasis , assurez vous que la version unstable de ce paquet est bien présente sur votre system (0.12).

puis : (mon moment préféré   :Very Happy:  )

```

emerge emphasis

```

j'attends que vous disiez ce que vous en pensez , si çà vaut le coup ou pas de le poster au bugzilla pour l'integrer dans portage ou pas  :Wink: 

----------

## lateralus__

En parlant de mpd, je viens d'écrire un module pour e17 (ISound) qui affiche des informations sur la chanson en cours.

J'avais utilisé dans le temps le fameux module eloquence mais n'ayant plus été mis à jour depuis un certain temps, j'ai écrit le mien   :Wink: 

Si ça vous intéresse, faites le savoir, je le mettrai à disposition ...

P.S. : Eloquence et Isound n'ont pas les mêmes objectifs : Isound ne supporte que mpd et ne dispose pas de boutons pour changer les chansons.

Ca a simplement été l'occasion pour moi de découvrir les efl.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

trop tard je me suis fais grillé mon idée sur bugzilla   :Embarassed:  moi qui avait fait çà avec passion rafinement et tout et tout ben c'est rappé ....

lateralus__ nous voir ce petit module   :Very Happy:  çà va me remotiver

----------

## Tanki

 *lateralus__ wrote:*   

> En parlant de mpd, je viens d'écrire un module pour e17 (ISound) qui affiche des informations sur la chanson en cours.
> 
> J'avais utilisé dans le temps le fameux module eloquence mais n'ayant plus été mis à jour depuis un certain temps, j'ai écrit le mien  
> 
> Si ça vous intéresse, faites le savoir, je le mettrai à disposition ...
> ...

 

moi moi moi 

je veux bien le tester si tu veux

je l'attends depuis tellement longtemps cette fonctionnalité

j'avais eloquence aussi mais son manque de mise a jour m'a poussé à l'abandonner

mon seul dilemme c'est de savoir ou je vais le positionner dans mes shelfs

a quand la possibilité de remettre les modules hors du shelf?... (ou alors j'ai loupé un épisode...)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bon par contre pense bien à installer libmpd en unstable avant , c'est la version 0.12 , et je n'ai pas mis de ewarn (la version incluse dans portage par contre le faira j'ai regardé l'ebuild de celui qui m'a doublé arf  :Sad:   ) penses à faire un : /etc/init.d/mpd start avant de lancer emphasis  :Wink: .

Etant donné que c'est en dev c'est assez à jour , mais bon des fois il faut pas se pleindre si çà segfault , c'est en dev  :Wink: .

j'ai entendu parlé , que captainigloo (de #e.fr) était en train de dev une lib à la emotion mais pour la musique cette fois , çà s'appel emusic , avec gestion des cd audios depuis le lecteur etc.... j'attend d'avoir une breve description du projet pour vous en faire savoir un peut plus ....

Je vais essayer de voir avec lui , mais des que le projet commence à être utilisable et présentable (c'est à dire des qu'il sera sur le cvs de e17) je l'intégrerais dans portage en écrivant l'ebuild , je vous le fairai donc parvenir des qu'il est écrit .....

en esperant que personne n'ai eu l'idée de me devancer sur bugzilla cette fois   :Very Happy:  .

OFF : je pensais également que çà pourrait être sympas d'écrive un ebuild pour ceux voulant récuperer la version subversion de amsn qui est donc comme son nom l'indique en développement , avec des petites fonctions d'update svn et tout le tralàlà , vous en pensez quoi ? car les version subversion de amsn , sont trés utilisable

----------

## lateralus__

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OFF : je pensais également que çà pourrait être sympas d'écrive un ebuild pour ceux voulant récuperer la version subversion de amsn qui est donc comme son nom l'indique en développement , avec des petites fonctions d'update svn et tout le tralàlà , vous en pensez quoi ? car les version subversion de amsn , sont trés utilisable

 

Il semblerait que tu te sois également fait devancé ici   :Cool:   : http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/net-im.html.fr

----------

## lateralus__

Voici, comme promis, la procédure d'installation de mon petit module :

Prérequis

Assurez vous d'avoir la version 0.12 de libmpd 

Téléchargement

Téléchargez le fichier qui se trouve ici : http://www.info.fundp.ac.be/~oligot/e17/files/isound-0.0.1.tar.gz

Installation

Rendez-vous dans le répertoire ou vous avez téléchargé le fichier et exécutez les commandes suivantes en tant qu'utilisateur normal (même pour la dernière) :

```

tar xvfz isound-0.0.1.tar.gz

cd isound-0.0.1

./autogen.sh

make

make install

```

Si tout va bien, ISound devrait apparaître dans la liste des modules   :Wink: 

Tout commentaire, remarque, critique, ... est la bienvenue.

----------

## Tanki

alors

installation sans soucis

je kiffe grave ma mère  :Very Happy: 

très sérieusement c super simple, c'est propre

je regrette juste que la police du show album ne soit pas la meme que pour celle du track

j'ai une petite suggestion, ça serait bien, par exemple, pour eviter que le module ne fasse 60 kilomètres de long, de pouvoir l'afficher sur plusieurs lignes et aussi de pouvoir choisir la taille de la police

genre avoir : 

Le Groupe

La Chanson

[le Temps]

ou alors de choisir les information que l'on souhaite afficher

voila des pistes

je suis super ouvert pour en discuter, ton projet m'intéresse énormément

contacte moi par jabber si tu veux en discuter, des idées j'en ai des myards  :Razz: 

----------

## lateralus__

Hep, 

content de voir que l'install s'est bien passée   :Wink: 

La gestion de l'interface graphique se fait dans e17 via un fichier .edj : ce fichier contient notamment les fontes utilisées, la position des différents éléments, leur taille, des images, ... bref plein de bonnes choses.

Tu peux donc édité le fichier isound.edc (dans mon cas) et le modifier comme bon te semble puis "recompiler" le tout pour avoir un nouveau fichier .edj.

Voilà, tu viens tout juste de créer un nouveau thème   :Cool: 

Concernant les chansons qui "dépassent", il y a une solution temporaire : click droit sur la chanson -> Permettre le redimmensionnement; puis click droit -> Déplacer/redimmensionner ce gadget : tu peux ensuite l'élargir, le rétrécir comme bon te semble.

La prochaine version inclura  un déplacement automatique du texte de gauche à droite puis de droite à gauche si le texte est plus grand que la taille du gadget.

----------

## nost4r

Je viens enfin de finir l'installation de e17 , que j'utilise en parallele a gnome mais il ya quelques trucs que je n'ai pas bien compris , quelqu'un aurait un site qui expliquerait les bases de ce wm ?

----------

## E11

http://www.get-e.org  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Je viens enfin de finir l'installation de e17 , que j'utilise en parallele a gnome mais il ya quelques trucs que je n'ai pas bien compris , quelqu'un aurait un site qui expliquerait les bases de ce wm ?

 

http://www.get-e.org

http://fr.edevelop.org

http://fr.enlightenment.org/

si tu as des questions que je qualifirai de << un peut abstraites>> pour lequelles tu n'as pas de réponses , n'hésietes pas à poster ici  :Wink: 

----------

## nost4r

Ok , je suis le seul a encore avoir le message d'erreur emake failed mais maintenant avec evas ?

----------

## ryo-san

salut , 

euh non , d'ailleurs y'avait pas que lui , y'en toute une tripoté qui veut pas s'emerger. la moitié presque des paquets importants.

Tout ca c'est soldé par un bon segfault quoi que je fasse lors du lancement .

Ca fait un bail ( <= s'ecrit comment  ?  :Smile:  ) que j'avais pas zyeuté du coté de E17 , j'etais heureux mais bon me faut un desktop fonctionnel.

Dommage =>  emerge xfce  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 1.Salut,
> 
> ben j'ai le meme message avec les e_modules, donc , je me demande bien ce qui a pu changer parce-que je les ai compilés la veille et n'ai eu aucun soucis.Vous avez vu un automake ou autre dans les updates ?
> 
> Je viens de changer de machine donc je n'ai rien vu.
> ...

 

Je viens d'avoir le problème en emergant e_modules, et j'ai réglé ça en downgradant automake et automake-wrapper en stable  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

arf, merci  :Wink:  , 

je l'avais oublié celui la , hum bon bah vu que beryl c'est bô mais que le dri me prends le chou , je vais re-essayer.

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*   1.Salut,
> 
> ben j'ai le meme message avec les e_modules, donc , je me demande bien ce qui a pu changer parce-que je les ai compilés la veille et n'ai eu aucun soucis.Vous avez vu un automake ou autre dans les updates ?
> 
> Je viens de changer de machine donc je n'ai rien vu.
> ...

 

Tu utilises E17 maintenant ?   :Laughing:  ou bien c'est juste une envie passagère et très forte que d'emerger e_modules ?  :Razz:  lol

----------

## geekounet

J'essaie de passer à E17  :Wink:  Et ça commence plutôt bien, malgré quelques plantages, genre qu'il crash dés que je change de thème ...

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> J'essaie de passer à E17  Et ça commence plutôt bien, malgré quelques plantages, genre qu'il crash dés que je change de thème ...

 

Oui, j'ai vu ça... C'est bizarre comme bug    :Rolling Eyes:   Heureusement il n'est pas très grave et personnellement je n'en ai plus eu d'autres depuis longtemps ! (appart avec emerge évidement...) Bon, c'est vrai que mon bureau ce résume à un fond d'écran et un mini shell transparant ou il n'y a que ibox, mais ça n'empèche !  :Laughing: 

Par contre, je n'ai plus e_modules depuis un petit moment sur ma machine (il faut dire, je ne me servais d'aucun de ces modules...) mais est-il à nouveau emergeable sans erreur ? Car j'ai bien envie de réessayé mais j'ai pas envide chippoter  :Razz:  lol

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Par contre, je n'ai plus e_modules depuis un petit moment sur ma machine (il faut dire, je ne me servais d'aucun de ces modules...) mais est-il à nouveau emergeable sans erreur ? Car j'ai bien envie de réessayé mais j'ai pas envide chippoter  lol

 

Non, j'ai dû le modifier comme indiqué dans le thread anglais pour pouvoir choisir les modules à compiler par useflag, ce qui m'a permis de le compiler sans les modules calendar et engage qui merdait. Je les ai testé et c'est vrai qu'y en a pas beaucoup qui vont m'être utile. Les modules flame/rain/snow sont bien sympa ^^, mais ça bouffe trop de cpu, et le module blind est pas mal aussi, mais faudrait avoir la possibilité de désactiver la transparence pour certaines fenêtres comme mplayer par exemple  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Et hop, après une soirée de configuration de la bête, voici le résultat  :Wink: 

En gros, c'est le thème Simply-White de Gulivert, le shelf contient juste ibar, pager, ibox et tclock, ya un xcompmgr derrière pour avoir de vraies ombres et activer la vraie transparence dans urxvt (je ne suis pas arrivé à configurer bling pour ne pas avoir la transparence partout, donc je dois passer par autre chose), et pour les applis GTK+ (qu'on ne voit pas ici), j'ai mis le thème AlphaCube-GTK (comme quand j'étais sous fvwm), modifié pour être un peu plus blanc.

Globalement j'en suis très content, je ne pense pas retourner sous Fvwm de si tôt, je dois juste déplorer les plantages un peu aléatoire, mais bon ça se corrigera dans le temps et je devais bien m'y attendre, le shelf qui ne se redessine pas correctement quand il change de taille (à cause de xcompmgr je pense, j'ai déjà eu ça ailleurs avec), et que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner certaines touches multimédia (mute, volume down/up ça passe, mais pas play, prev, next, stop  :Confused: , il les reconnait mais ya rien qui se passe quand je les presse), je pense que je vais devoir mettre un xbindkeys derrière pour celles là.

Donc voilà, un enlightened de plus !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nost4r

J'ai downgroade automake et automake-wrapper en stable et toujours les meem problemes de compilation .

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et hop, après une soirée de configuration de la bête, voici le résultat 
> 
> En gros, c'est le thème Simply-White de Gulivert, le shelf contient juste ibar, pager, ibox et tclock, ya un xcompmgr derrière pour avoir de vraies ombres et activer la vraie transparence dans urxvt (je ne suis pas arrivé à configurer bling pour ne pas avoir la transparence partout, donc je dois passer par autre chose), et pour les applis GTK+ (qu'on ne voit pas ici), j'ai mis le thème AlphaCube-GTK (comme quand j'étais sous fvwm), modifié pour être un peu plus blanc.
> 
> Globalement j'en suis très content, je ne pense pas retourner sous Fvwm de si tôt, je dois juste déplorer les plantages un peu aléatoire, mais bon ça se corrigera dans le temps et je devais bien m'y attendre, le shelf qui ne se redessine pas correctement quand il change de taille (à cause de xcompmgr je pense, j'ai déjà eu ça ailleurs avec), et que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner certaines touches multimédia (mute, volume down/up ça passe, mais pas play, prev, next, stop , il les reconnait mais ya rien qui se passe quand je les presse), je pense que je vais devoir mettre un xbindkeys derrière pour celles là.
> ...

 

Cool   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

Si tu as le courage de faire un xbindkey, ca m'intéresse   :Laughing:  Ca fait longtemps que je me dis que je vais m'en faire un et puis je le fais jamais lol (faut voir si ça fonctionnera aussi sur mon claver   :Rolling Eyes:  mais bon sa pourra toujours me motivé à m'en faire un et/ou m'inspirer    :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## geekounet

Bah ma conf xbindkeys est assez simple :

```
"amixer -q set PCM 10%-"

  XF86AudioLowerVolume

"amixer -q set PCM 10%+"

  XF86AudioRaiseVolume

"amixer -q set PCM toggle"

  XF86AudioMute

"dcop amarok player playPause"

  m:0x0 + c:162

  XF86AudioPlay

"dcop amarok player prev"

  m:0x0 + c:144

  XF86AudioPrev

"dcop amarok player next"

  m:0x0 + c:153

  XF86AudioNext

"dcop amarok player stop"

  m:0x0 + c:164

  XF86AudioStop
```

Et pour que certaines touches multimédia de mon inspiron soient reconnues par Xorg (bien que j'utilise déjà le modèle inspiron dans mon xorg.conf), j'ai dû jouer avec Xmodmap :

```
keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 204 = XF86Eject
```

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## freezby

bonjour tout le monde,

Est- ce que quelqu'un pourrait dresser une liste des applications, des modules "enligthened" qui restent d'actualité. J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu ^^. Notamment concernant un "file manager" ( j'ai entendu parler de evidence , entropy, efm mais aucun n'a voulu se compiler ^^).

Autre petite question : etk n'est plus dispo sur le cvs ou c'est moi qui rêve??

Merci d'avance et bonne année ^^

----------

## Thesalan

Voici ce qui se trouve sur le cvs, après je ne sais pas ceux qui marche ou non! 

```
e17:

   apps:

      e         // Gestionnaire de fenetre

      e_modules      // Modules

      e_utils         // Utilitaires

      eclair         // Lecteur multimédia   

      efsd      

      elation

      elicit      

      enscribe   

      entice      

      entrance      // Gestionnaire de login

      esmall      

      euphoria   

      evfs         

      evoak      

      examine      

      express      

      iconbar         

      imlib2_tools   

      med

   proto:

      e_phys

      edc.vim

      edje_cc         // Compilateur edje (pas sur)

      edje_editor      // Editeur d'interface

      edje_viewer      // Visualiseur d'interface

      edvi

      emenu         // Le menu e (pas sur)

      emphasis      // Lecteur multimédia

      empower

      enhance

      enity

      enterminus      // Terminal

      entrance_edit_gui

      entropy         // Explorateur de fichiers

      epdf

      ephoto         // Visualiseur d'images

      esmart

      estickies      // Pense-bête

      etk         // Librairie graphique

      etk-perl

      etk_server

      evoak

      exhibit         // Visualiseur d'images

      exml         // NON-FONCTIONNEL

      exorcist

      extrackt      // Encodeur audio

      gfx_routines

      ruby-efl

   libs:

      ecore

      edb

      edje

      eet

      embryo

      emotion

      engrave

      epeg

      epsilon

      esmart

      estyle

      etk

      etox

      evas

      evoak

      ewd

      ewl

      exml

      imlib2

      imlib2_loaders

misc:   

   albatross

   camE   

   eclips

   eeh   

   eflame

   eke

   elapse         // Horloge

   embrace

   engage         // NON FONCTIONNEL

   enotes

   enthrall

   envision   

   epbb

   eplayer

   equate

   erss         // NON FONCTIONNEL

   esmart_rsvg   

   ewl   

   ewler   

   feh

   geist

   gevas

   gevas2

   giblib

   nexus   

   notgame   

   retina

   scrot

   test
```

Bon n'étant pas sur mon ordi je m'avance pas trop (ya surement des erreurs), mais je pense que en s'y mettant tous il y a possibilité de bien complété cette liste ^_^

----------

## nost4r

Si il est dispo mais on peut plus le compiler , d'ailleurs moi je peux plus compiler etk , evas , e_utils .

Comment vous faites vous ?

----------

## geekounet

Quelle mauvaise surprise ce matin suite à mon eix-sync :

```

 * Running update-eix        

Reading Portage settings ..  

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] /var/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading 100%

[1] /var/overlay (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 11426 packages in 149 categories.

Diffing databases (11473 - 11426 packages)

     << app-admin/empower (*9999): graphical sudo application

     << app-editors/enscribe (*9999): Simple text editor using EFL and Esmart_Textarea

     << app-laptop/epbb (*9999): a pbbuttonsd client using the EFL

     << app-misc/entropy (*9999): a File Manager For e17

     << app-misc/evidence (*9999): GTK2 file-manager

     << app-misc/examine (*9999): configuration library for applications based on the EFL

[U]  == app-portage/portage-utils (0.1.21@12/27/2006; (~)0.1.21 -> (~)0.1.23): small and fast portage helper tools written in C

     << dev-libs/eet ((~)0.9.10.030): E file chunk reading/writing library

     << dev-libs/embryo ((~)0.9.1.030): load and control programs compiled in small

     << dev-libs/engrave (*9999): library for editing the contents of edje files

     << dev-libs/exml (*9999): an E17 xml parser

     << dev-util/e_utils (*9999): collection of utils for e17

     << dev-util/enhance (*9999): GUI developer for E17 using GLADE, EXML, and ETK

     << mail-client/embrace (*9999): mail-checker which is based on the EFL

     << media-gfx/eclips (*9999): Image viewer base on EFL

     << media-gfx/elicit (*9999): tool for examining images on your desktop

     << media-gfx/entice ((~)0.9.3.004): the E image browser

     << media-gfx/ephoto (*9999): EFL-based slideshow creator

     << media-gfx/exhibit (*9999): an image viewer that uses Etk as its toolkit

     << media-gfx/imlib2_tools ((~)0.0.0.20031013_alpha2): command line programs to utilize Imlib2

     << media-gfx/retina (*9999): Evas powered image viewer

     << media-libs/edje ((~)0.5.0.030): graphical layout and animation library

     << media-libs/emotion (*9999): video libraries for e17

     << media-libs/epeg ((~)0.9.0.007): wicked fast jpeg thumbnail generator

     << media-libs/epsilon ((~)0.3.0.007): nice thumbnail generator

     << media-libs/imlib2_loaders ((~)1.2.2.001): image loader plugins for Imlib 2

     << media-sound/extrackt (*9999): an audio CD ripper and encoder

     << media-video/eclair (*9999): EFL powered media player

     << media-video/elation (*9999): an e17 media player

     << media-video/envision (*9999): an e17 video player

     << net-im/express (*9999): EFL based instant messaging program

[U]  == net-www/apache (2.2.3-r1(2)@01/09/2007; {M}(~)2.2.3-r1(2) -> {M}(~)2.2.3-r2(2)): The Apache Web Server.

     << sci-calculators/equate (*9999): simple themeable calculator built off of ewl

     << sys-fs/evfs (*9999): Enlightenment File Daemon

     << x11-apps/elapse (*9999): EFL powered clock

     << x11-libs/ecore ((~)0.9.9.030): core event abstraction layer and X abstraction layer (nice convenience library)

     << x11-libs/esmart ((~)0.9.0.007): A collection of evas smart objects

     << x11-libs/etk (*9999): toolkit based on the EFL

     << x11-libs/evas ((~)0.9.9.030): hardware-accelerated canvas API

     << x11-libs/ewl ((~)0.0.4.007): simple-to-use general purpose widget library

     << x11-misc/engage (*9999): nice bar thingy

     << x11-misc/enity (*9999): Tool to display ETK dialogs from the command line and shell scripts

     << x11-misc/enotes (*9999): sticky notes system based on the EFL

     << x11-misc/entrance ((~)0.9.0.007): next generation of Elogin, a login/display manager for X

     << x11-misc/estickies (*9999): A sticky notes application based on ETK

     << x11-misc/iconbar (*9999): e17 iconbar as a standalone package

     << x11-plugins/e_modules (*9999): add-on modules for e17 (snow/flame/notes/etc...)

     << x11-terms/enterminus (*9999): An EFL Based Terminal

     << x11-wm/e (*9999): the e17 window manager
```

e17 qui vire de portage, sans aucune annonce préalable ?? J'espère que c'est qu'une erreur, parce que c'est révoltant !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> e17 qui vire de portage, sans aucune annonce préalable ?? J'espère que c'est qu'une erreur, parce que c'est révoltant ! 

 En tout cas, rien dans la GWN du 15 janvier: 6. Gentoo package moves.

----------

## geekounet

Apparemment, vu la note sur le CVS, les ebuilds aurait bougé vers l'overlay de vapier.

----------

## Thesalan

Ah jai des questions!!

1/ ca fait plusieurs fois que j'entend parler de eix et autre progs de portage-utils. Qu'est-ce que c'est au juste? et qu'elles sont les differences avec emerge -s par exemple?

2/ est-ce que les overlays marche bien avec portage? et comment?

//Edit: après quelques recherche j'ai vu qu'on pouvait utiliser gentoolkit-dev ou layman mais je ne saisi pas encore tout (faudrait deja que je soit sur mon linux pour bien comprendre ^_^)

Par exemple, pour en installer un est-ce que je dois utiliser layman -a ou svn??

3/ j'ai un ptit probleme en essayant de me connecter manuellement au cvs de e17 via la console il me demande un mdp et j'ai essayer pas mal de truc ca marche pas... c'est juste pour installer emphasis, edje_editor et d'autre applis qui m'ont l'air intéressante

Merci d'avance

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Apparemment, vu la note sur le CVS, les ebuilds aurait bougé vers l'overlay de vapier.

 

C'est la fête ou quoi ?!! Ils trouvent qu'ils ont trop de boulots alors ils virent de portage les paquets trop difficile à gérer ?!! Ils peuvent aussi retirer xgl tant qu'on y est !! ou kde ou gnome, ça leur fera un portage plus léger !

Pfff je suis vraiment déçu ! J'espère que je m'enflamme trop vite mais là, c'est le ponpon !

En plus de ça, on a même pas droit à avoir une bonne explication de la part des devs ! C'est n'importe quoi !

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Xgl n'a jamais été dans portage.

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Apparemment, vu la note sur le CVS, les ebuilds aurait bougé vers l'overlay de vapier. 
> 
> C'est la fête ou quoi ?!! Ils trouvent qu'ils ont trop de boulots alors ils virent de portage les paquets trop difficile à gérer ?!! Ils peuvent aussi retirer xgl tant qu'on y est !! ou kde ou gnome, ça leur fera un portage plus léger !
> 
> Pfff je suis vraiment déçu ! J'espère que je m'enflamme trop vite mais là, c'est le ponpon !
> ...

 

T'enflamme pas si vite, c'est pas si mauvais en fait, comme c'est dit sur ce post.

En fait, déplacer e17 dans un overlay permet au dev de le maintenir plus facilement et ça permet aussi à la communauté de mieux y participer  :Smile: 

Et puis les devs n'apprécie pas trop d'avoir des ebuilds cvs live dans portage, parce que ça impliquerai qu'ils sont supporté officiellement alors qu'en fait ce n'est pas le cas, c'est à nos risques et péril.

----------

## Darkael

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Apparemment, vu la note sur le CVS, les ebuilds aurait bougé vers l'overlay de vapier. 
> 
> C'est la fête ou quoi ?!! Ils trouvent qu'ils ont trop de boulots alors ils virent de portage les paquets trop difficile à gérer ?!! Ils peuvent aussi retirer xgl tant qu'on y est !! ou kde ou gnome, ça leur fera un portage plus léger !
> 
> 

 

Ben faut dire que E17 c'est expérimental et en plus c'est du pur CVS, pas de releases officielles. C'est le genre de truc qui n'a normalement pas sa place dans portage...

Et comme le dit Temet, XGL n'est pas dans portage.

----------

## nost4r

Donc normalement , bientot on pourra compiler normalement e17 et les autres qui bloquaient ?

----------

## E11

Je répond tard, je sais, mais j'ai préféré me laisser un peu de temps pour pouvoir avoir un avis plus neutre sur la question...

Il faut reconnaitre que laisser e17 tel quel dans portage n'était pas vraiment une bonne chose... 

Maintenant, est-il mieu dans un overlay ? J'ai des doutes.... Je me demande vraiment s'il n'aurait pas été mieu que des programmes comme E17 soit intégré dans portage, mais avec un masquage adéquat... ? ou bien qu'emerge ait une partie de portage "optionel" qui nous donnerait accès à certaines partie de l'abre que grâce à une commande du style USE dans /etc/make.conf... ? (p-e est-ce un débat à lancer, voir à aller en parler dans le forum userrep ?!)

Car certes, e17 n'avait pas vraiment ça place où il était mais de là à le mettre dans un overlay... ( je n'aime pas vraiment les overlays, pour moi un overlay doit seulement être une solution de secour quand un programme ne se trouve pas dans portage... pas pour aller y mettre tout ce dont les devs ne veulent pas directement dans portage... maintenant ce n'est que mon avis... )

En attendant, vous arrivez à avoir l'overlay vapier via layman ? moi pas... 

PS : Désolé pour xgl, ma réaction à chaud m'a fait parler plus vite que je n'aurais du...

----------

## geekounet

Chez moi ça marche très bien avec layman  :Smile: 

Concernant le placement en overlay, ce que j'ai dit auparavant ce confirme, la communauté va pouvoir participer à l'overlay et ainsi on aura des ebuilds mieux à jour et corrigés (genre le fameux e_modules ...) => http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment

Et un overlay ce n'est pas une solution de secours, c'est une branche alternative de l'arbre portage pour y ajouter des ebuilds que tout le monde ne souhaiterai pas forcement avoir, tester de nouvelles choses, etc.  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Chez moi ça marche très bien avec layman 
> 
> Concernant le placement en overlay, ce que j'ai dit auparavant ce confirme, la communauté va pouvoir participer à l'overlay et ainsi on aura des ebuilds mieux à jour et corrigés (genre le fameux e_modules ...) => http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment
> 
> Et un overlay ce n'est pas une solution de secours, c'est une branche alternative de l'arbre portage pour y ajouter des ebuilds que tout le monde ne souhaiterai pas forcement avoir, tester de nouvelles choses, etc. 

 

Je sais bien que l'overlay n'est pas une solution de secours, mais je trouve que ça y ressemble quand même beaucoup... 

Un système plus officiel avec une commande :

```
portage-optional_packages:"e17 -xgl"
```

 dans /etc/make.conf, serait pour moi beaucoup plus pratique et ferait vraiment partie intégrante du système... Alors qu'avec un système du type overlay, ce n'est pas vraiment le cas... Maintenant, c'est vrai que ce n'est p-e qu'une question de gout ou de faisabilité... et puis je finirai p-e par m'habituer...

sinon pour layman, j'ai trouvé, j'avais oublié de rajouter le serveur  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un système plus officiel avec une commande :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ben c'est un peu ce qui se passe quand tu fais:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/enlightenment"

```

(oublions layman un instant)

C'est un système officiel, parfaitement intégré à portage et fait exactement pour ce genre de choses  :Smile: 

La principale différence avec ce que tu as en tête, c'est que E17 lui-même n'est plus supporté officiellement par les devs Gentoo, alors qu'avec ta proposition ça reviendrait pour les devs à le supporter officiellement. En fait ton idée de masquage spécial pour des packages "optionnels" à déja été proposée plusieurs fois (notamment avec XGL) et rejetée pour cette raison même...

----------

## lowang_19

Salut à tous,

j'ai beaucoup aimé dans le passé le thème GANT développé par CodeWarrior. Même si on peut encore le télécharger ici (en bas de page), il est inutilisable.

je me suis lancé dans la reconstruction de ce thème, un aperçu de ce que cela donne pour le moment ici.

vous pouvez l'essayer, il est disponible ici, avec deux icônes animées...

un ch'tit lien vers la page du créateur de ces icônes: http://mattahan.deviantart.com/

----------

## ryo-san

lut

ah bien bien   :Wink:  , c'est un des plus joli theme, en tout cas mon preferé  :Wink:  , bon courage.

----------

## lowang_19

Ça progresse bien, j'attends l'accord de Codewarrior et ce thème sera sur www.get-e.org... =)

[EDIT]

Je n'utilise pas portage pour installer e17, je fais tout par le cvs, mais j'aimerais bien arrêter et passer à portage.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me conseiller sur la méthode à suivre?

----------

## lowang_19

Je suis passé hier de l'installation par cvs à l'installation par portage et donc par l'overlay.

Depuis, pas mal de choses buggent:

mplayer ne marche plus

xmoto (on rigole pas   :Wink:  ) rame à mort 

gaim est revenu à se config de départ alors que j'avais changé des icônes...

Du coup, j'ai installé fluxbox, pour voir, et la surprise, tout marche bien, mplayer, xmoto et j'ai retrouvé mes icônes dans gaim.

... Qu'est ce qui se passe?

EDIT: Bon, mea culpa, il me restait des libs et des applications dans /usr/local qui ne s'étaient pas correctement désinstallées...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nost4r

Le cvs et plus a jour que portage ?

Mais portage passe bien par un cvs non ?

----------

## lowang_19

oui,

Ã§a dÃ©pend de ce que tu mets dans /etc/portage/packages.keywords:

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment

----------

## nost4r

Ok , bon la je me lance vraiment dans l'aventure e17 mais lors du

```
 layman -a enlightenment 
```

J'ai overlay enlightenment does not exist

----------

## lowang_19

dans /etc/layman/layman.cfg, rajoute

```
 http://gimpel.ath.cx/~tom/layman-enlightenment.list
```

après 

```
overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt
```

----------

## geekounet

Pas besoin, l'overlay a été ajouté à la liste officielle. Tente ceci :

```
# layman -f -a enlightenment
```

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Alors je sais pas si cela va aider mais voila comment j'installe et je met à jour e17

1. Installation des ebuilds

```

# emerge layman 

# layman -a enlightenment   

# echo source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf >> /etc/make.conf

```

2.Préparation de l'installation

Mon /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

=x11-terms/enterminus-9999 -*

=x11-apps/elapse-9999 -*

=sci-calculators/equate-9999 -*

=net-im/express-9999 -*

=media-video/elation-9999 -*

=app-misc/enotes-9999 -*

=app-editors/enscribe-9999 -*

=x11-terms/eterm-9999 -*

=media-gfx/eclips-9999 -*

=media-sound/extrackt-9999 -*

=dev-util/enhance-9999 -*

=media-gfx/ephoto-9999 -*

=dev-libs/exml-9999 -*

=net-im/eim-9999 -*

media-libs/imlib2 -*

=x11-wm/e-9999 -*

x11-misc/e17genmenu -*

x11-plugins/e_modules -*

=net-news/erss-9999 -*

=media-video/envision-9999 -*

media-gfx/entice -*

x11-misc/entrance -*

media-video/eclair -*

x11-misc/engage -*

=app-misc/examine-9999 -*

net-news/erss -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

=mail-client/embrace-9999 -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

app-misc/entropy -*

sys-fs/evfs -*

media-gfx/exhibit -*

=media-gfx/entice-9999 -*

dev-libs/eet -*

dev-db/edb -*

x11-libs/evas -*

x11-libs/ecore -*

dev-libs/embryo -*

media-libs/edje -*

media-libs/epeg -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

media-libs/emotion -*

dev-libs/engrave -*

x11-libs/ewl -*

media-libs/etox -*

x11-libs/etk -*

=x11-misc/entrance-9999 -*

=media-gfx/exhibit-9999 -*

=sys-fs/evfs-9999 -*

=media-libs/emotion-9999 -*

x11-misc/iconbar #: The e17 iconbar as a standalone package. You do not need this if you already installed e17!

x11-misc/engage #: Another iconbar featuring a nice zoom effect as seen on the MacOS X operating system.

x11-misc/entrance #: A Login Manager.

net-news/erss #: An rss news reader.

=app-misc/evidence-9999 -* #: A Filemanager. I'm not sure if this is still maintained.

media-gfx/elicit #: Tool for examining images on your desktop (get color codes etc.)

media-gfx/exhibit #: Another E image browser. The first application that uses x11-libs/etk.

media-video/eclair #: EFL powered media-player.

dev-util/enhance #GUI developer for E17 using GLADE, EXML, and ETK.

media-gfx/ephoto

=x11-misc/engage-9999 -*

=x11-libs/etk-9999 -*

app-misc/examine

media-gfx/entice #: An E image browser. Use exhibit instead!

app-editors/enscribe

app-laptop/epbb

app-misc/enotes

app-misc/entropy

net-im/express

sci-calculators/equate

x11-apps/elapse

=mail-client/embrace-9999 -*  #: never tried that out, somebody check it?!

media-video/elation #: Another media player... Unsure as well!

media-video/envision #: video player, ditto.

x11-terms/enterminus #: a ewl based terminal

=app-misc/entropy-9999 -*

x11-wm/e -* # the e17 window manager itself

x11-libs/evas -* # hardware-accelerated canvas API

dev-libs/eet -* # E file chunk reading/writing library

dev-db/edb -* # Enlightenment Data Base

x11-libs/ecore -* # core event and X abstraction layer

media-libs/edje -* # graphical layout and animation library

dev-libs/embryo -* # load and control programs compiled in small

dev-util/e_utils -* # collection of utils for e17

x11-plugins/e_modules -* # add-on modules for e17

=media-video/eclair-9999 -*

# several other deps for e_modules:

media-libs/epeg -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

# several other deps for e_utils:

x11-libs/ewl -*

dev-libs/engrave -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mixer-9999 ~* *

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mixer-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mixer-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-emu-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-emu-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-photo-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-photo-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-winselector-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-winselector-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-taskbar-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-taskbar-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-bling-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-bling-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-flame-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-flame-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-deskshow-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-deskshow-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-language-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-language-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-moon-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-moon-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-wlan-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-wlan-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-screenshot-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-screenshot-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-cpu-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-cpu-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-net-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-net-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mem-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mem-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-slideshow-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-slideshow-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-snow-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-snow-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mail-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mail-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-uptime-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-uptime-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-tclock-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-tclock-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-rain-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-rain-9999 -*

=x11-plugins/e_modules-weather-9999 ~x86

=x11-plugins/e_modules-weather-9999 -*

=x11-misc/enotes-9999 ~x86

=x11-misc/enotes-9999 -*

=app-admin/empower-9999 ~x86 

=app-admin/empower-9999 -* 

=app-laptop/epbb-9999 -* 

=x11-misc/enity-9999 -* 

=x11-misc/estickies-9999 -* 

=x11-misc/iconbar-9999 -* 

```

3.Installation et mise à jour

Le script permettant de mettre à jour et d'installer e17

```

#!/bin/sh

emerge --sync

emerge -uDaN world

layman -S

emerge -av \

imlib2  dev-db/edb eet evas ecore epeg \

embryo edje  media-libs/epsilon esmart \

emotion ewl  engrave \

=x11-wm/e-9999 exml entice entrance eclair \

etk \

engage e_utils \

examine  \

envision \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mixer-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-emu-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-photo-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-winselector-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-taskbar-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-bling-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-flame-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-deskshow-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-language-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-moon-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-wlan-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-screenshot-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-cpu-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-net-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mem-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-slideshow-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-snow-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-mail-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-uptime-9999 =x11-plugins/e_modules-tclock-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-rain-9999 \

=x11-plugins/e_modules-weather-9999 \

e_modules \

exhibit ephoto evfs entropy eterm \

elapse enterminus  \

enotes  elation \

express equate \

empower \

epbb \

entropy \

evidence \

examine \

embrace \

elation \

elapse \

enity \

eosd \

estickies \

iconbar \

elicit

emerge -av \

ruby-ecore ruby-edje ruby-eet ruby-efl ruby-esmart ruby-evas \

xmms2-git 

mkdir -p /modules

cd /modules

rm -R rage*

mkdir -p rage

cd rage

wget http://www.rasterman.com/files/rage-0.1.0.tar.gz

tar xfvz rage-0.1.0.tar.gz

cd /modules/rage/rage-0.1.0

./configure

make

make install

cd /modules

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e login

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e co e17/apps/euphoria

cd e17/apps/euphoria

sed -i 's:/usr/local/share/euphoria:'/usr/share/euphoria':' bin/euphoria

rake

rake install

revdep-rebuild -p

etc-update

```

Les ebuilds pour ruby et xmms2 sont dispo ici : http://www.frogdev.info/download-site-frogdev/portageeuphoria.tar.bz2

----------

## lowang_19

merci pour le

```
layman -S
```

J'avais zappé ça =)

----------

## bouleetbil

Si vous rencontrez cette erreur pour e_modules :

```
!!! autogen failed
```

alors

```

# nano /usr/portage/eclass/enlightenment.eclass

```

et ajouter 

```

export E17_WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.9"

export WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.9"

```

avant

```

enlightenment_src_unpack() {

```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci ! 

Et ça marche aussi avec paludis  :Smile: 

----------

## Thesalan

Avec tout ca on pourrait faire une bonne màj du wiki... Quelqu'un est motivé?

----------

## bouleetbil

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de compilation avec e17 voici des binaires de e17 compilé avec gcc4.1 et flags :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -fstack-protector"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Le lien : http://www.frogdev.info/e17/

----------

## lowang_19

Une question:

Dans l'overlay, il n'y a pas emphasis... Doit-on attendre que le responsable de l'overlay le rajoute ou peut-on collaborer?

Merci!   :Wink: 

----------

## nost4r

Y'en a qui arrivent a installer entrance ?

Moi c'est comme si portage ne le trouvait sur aucun mirroir : error 404 sur chacun !Last edited by nost4r on Sat Feb 03, 2007 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

@lowang_19 tu peux créer un ebuild et l'envoyer à vapier  :Wink: 

@nost4r je l'ai installé il y a une semaine

----------

## billiob

Tout plein d'ebuilds pour enlightenment ont été supprimés dixit la GWN

----------

## lowang_19

Bon, je me suis lancé dans la construction de mon premier ebuild, je n'avais jamais fait...   :Embarassed: 

Voila ce que ça donne:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/exhibit/emphasis-9999.ebuild,v 1.1 2005/12/31 08:52:10 vapier Exp $

ECVS_MODULE="e17/apps/emphasis"

inherit enlightenment

DESCRIPTION="mpd front-end for e17 that use etk"

DEPEND="x11-libs/ecore

        x11-libs/etk

        media-libs/libmpd

        media-sound/mpd

        dev-util/enhance"

```

(pour le header, je ne savais pas trop quoi mettre, j'ai recopié d'un autre ebuild de vapier en changeant juste "media-libs/emphasis" ...  c'est grave docteur?  :Embarassed:  ) 

Mettre cet ebuild dans le répertoire 

```
/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/media-sound/emphasis
```

ne pas oublier de rajouter

```
media-libs/emphasis -*
```

au fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords ...

J'espère que ça fonctionne chez vous aussi bien que chez moi!   :Wink: 

----------

## lost_in_the_shell

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

> Bon, je me suis lancé dans la construction de mon premier ebuild, je n'avais jamais fait...  
> 
> Voila ce que ça donne:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu pourrais rajouter dans post_inst()    qu'il est nécéssaire de lancer le daemon mdp pour pouvoir utilisé emphasis , par contre la 3eme ligne (ligne commentée) est innutile , ce n'est pas vapier qui a écrit l'ebuild mais toi   :Razz: 

sinon c'est pas mal   :Smile: 

----------

## nost4r

Alors comme ca e17 ne gere pas de resolution supérieure a 800x600 ?

Mon xorg.conf : 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvent"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

##   Load  "dri"

##   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "Xkblayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "CorePointer"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver     "mouse"

   Option     "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option     "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option     "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

        Option     "SendCoreEvent"

EndSection   

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV41.8 [GeForce Go 6800]"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes    "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection 
```

Quand je démarre e , c'est en 800x600 et dans la config , je n'ai pas le choix entre une autre résolution

----------

## E11

J'ai un petit problème en emergeant "e" ces derniers temps...

Je ne sais pas si j'ai oublié quelques choses ou si j'ai fait quelque chose qu'il ne fallait pas mais bref voici mon output (du moins la partie utile)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: :

```

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/modules/temperature -I../../../src/bin -I../../../src/lib -I../../../src/modules -DUSE_E_CONFIG_H -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -MT e_mod_main.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/e_mod_main.Tpo -c e_mod_main.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/e_mod_main.o

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/modules/temperature -I../../../src/bin -I../../../src/lib -I../../../src/modules -DUSE_E_CONFIG_H -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -MT e_mod_config.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/e_mod_config.Tpo -c e_mod_config.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/e_mod_config.o

e_mod_main.c: In function 'e_modapi_init':

e_mod_main.c:609: error: expected expression before 'Config'

make[4]: *** [e_mod_main.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/modules/temperature -I../../../src/bin -I../../../src/lib -I../../../src/modules -DUSE_E_CONFIG_H -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -MT e_mod_config.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/e_mod_config.Tpo -c e_mod_config.c -o e_mod_config.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/e_mod_config.Tpo .deps/e_mod_config.Plo

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/modules/temperature'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1613:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 970:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3787:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1303:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 154:   Called enlightenment_die 'emake failed'

  enlightenment.eclass, line 104:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment'

```

J'ai beau cherché et je trouve pas de soluc'  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance !

ps : je supprimerais bien ce module température qui à l'air de casser les pieds, mais comment faire ? (surtout que je ne l'utilise pas...)

----------

## TrizoLakai

Dans 

```
/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/x11-plugins/e_modules/e_modules-9999.ebuild
```

Les modules que tu veux pas tu rajoutes : 

broken-modules? (  )

Exemple : 

```
broken-modules? ( x11-plugins/e_modules-calendar )
```

Attention aux espaces !

----------

## E11

J'ai essayé, mais ça n'a rien changé... Sans doute parce que "Temperature" vient du paquet e-9999 et non de e_modules... ?

En tout cas merci  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

J'ai résolu mon problème   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Un gros oubli d'update de eet avant la mise à jour de e-9999 et boum patatra   :Laughing:  (il faudra d'ailleurs que je comprenne comment il a fait pour disparaître de ma ligne d'emerge  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## lowang_19

Juste pour info, j'essaie d'améliorer autant que possible le thème GANT, et pour éviter de spammer les admins de get-e à chaque révision, j'ai fait comme le créateur du thème  Detour, j'ai mis tout mon thème sur google code:

http://code.google.com/p/gant-e17/

tout feddback est évidemment bienvenu! =)

----------

## Trevoke

Quand j'essaye d'installer e_modules-alarm (ou d'ailleurs un autre module) j'obtiens cette erreur:

 *Quote:*   

> configure.in:20: required file `./config.rpath' not found
> 
> configure.in:7: installing `./missing'
> 
> configure.in:7: installing `./install-sh'
> ...

 

J'avoue n'etre vraiment pas sur du pourquoi du comment, la. Je suis sur un amd64 et j'ai des CFLAGS sages.. J'ai oublie d'emerger quelque chose?

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Quand j'essaye d'installer e_modules-alarm (ou d'ailleurs un autre module) j'obtiens cette erreur:
> 
>  *Quote:*   configure.in:20: required file `./config.rpath' not found
> 
> configure.in:7: installing `./missing'
> ...

 

```
# echo 'E17_WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.9"' >> /etc/portage/env/x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oh, ca marche. J'ai oublie de lire quoi?

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oh, ca marche. J'ai oublie de lire quoi?

 

Le thread anglais  :Razz: 

----------

## nuts

j'ai une version de e17, j'ai donc installer layman, par contre emerge e et les 3/4 des paquets qui vont avec, ca veut pas compiller. et j'avoue que la je seche 

```
make[3]: *** [e_user.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: *** [e_manager.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** [e_main.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3778:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 154:   Called enlightenment_die 'emake failed'

  enlightenment.eclass, line 104:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment'

```

edit: ca va peut etre etre bon, si j emerge pas les paquets dans le bon ordre ca va pas le faire

edit2: non en fait emerge e ca veut toujours pas  :Sad: 

----------

## lowang_19

Un ptit ebuild pour le nouveau module: forecasts.

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/x11-plugins/e_modules-forecasts-9999.ebuild, v1 2007/02/24 lowang $

ECVS_MODULE="e_modules/${PN#e_modules-}"

inherit enlightenment

           

DESCRIPTION="e17 ${PN#e_modules-} module"

           

DEPEND=">=x11-wm/e-0.16.999

        >=media-libs/edje-0.5.0
```

à placer dans le répertoire:

```
/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/x11-plugins/e_modules-forecasts/
```

et ne pas oublier d'ajouter

```
e_modules-forecasts -*
```

dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## nuts

j'ai reussi a compiller, par contre je n'arrive pas a me loguer. ni depuis xdm ni depuis entrance.

je n'arrive pas a lancer en console enlightenment et enlightenment_start comment faire?

deplus entrance est en 800x600

edit: enfin je profite de e17 par contre entrance toujours en 800x600 et je n'arrive pas a me loguer a partir de celui ci

----------

## nuts

je fais un ptit up, car je suis a la recherche d'une info et comme je trouve pas, j'espere avoir une reponse ici.

j'ai un e17 nickel fonctionnel etc chui  mega content.

par contre je veux utiliser la fausse transparence pour mon Eterm et xchat. dans la pratique rien de compliquer a lancer un Esetroot, en revanche, c'est pour que la commande soit executer automatiquement au demarrage de ma session que je lutte. de quel facon dois je m y prendre ?

----------

## Viannoche

Salut nuts,

Pour ma part je ferais un fichier ~/.e/e/applications/startup/esetroot.desktop avec celà a l'intérieur : 

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Esetroot

GenericName=

Comment=

Exec=La_Commande_a_executer

StartupNotify=true

StartupWMClass=

Icon=xterm.png

Type=Application

```

Ensuite : 

```
echo "esetroot.desktop"  >> ~/.e/e/applications/startup/.order
```

A noter qu'il est (je crois) obligatoire de spécifier un nom de fichier pour l'entrée 'Icon' de ton fichier desktop (esetroot.desktop).

Cela fonctionne chez moi, avec un Xterm par exemple.

J'espère que ça pourra t'aider.

A pluche.

----------

## nuts

ca marche impecable merci

----------

## Elfir3

Salut tout le monde  :Smile: 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un d'autre à des problèmes lors de l'emerge e, lors de la vérification de autoconf. Impossible d'installer e ou entrance à cause de ça, et ça commence à me manquer  :Sad: 

Pour ceux qui seraient assez motivés pour me dépanner, voici ce que j'obtiens...

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/e-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module e17/apps/e into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:2401/var/cvs/e

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e" update -dP e17/apps/e

 * Copying e17/apps/e from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module e17/apps/e is now in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e ...

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/temp/autoconf-5364.out

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 149:   Called eautoreconf

  autotools.eclass, line 95:   Called eautoconf

  autotools.eclass, line 165:   Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

  autotools.eclass, line 218:   Called die

!!! Failed Running autoconf !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment'

```

# cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/e-9999/temp/autoconf-5364.out

```

***** autoconf *****

configure.in:19: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_C___ATTRIBUTE__

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

```

Je pense avoir réinstallé tout ce qui était autoconf et cie .. a part triffouiller le code, ce qui est hors de mes moyens, je bloque :/

----------

## Viannoche

Salut Elfir3,

As tu essayé en faisant : 

```

export WANT_AUTOCONF=2.5

export WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.7

emerge eet evas ecore embryo edje e

```

C'est ce qui est présicé ici http://www4.get-e.org/E17_User_Guide/English/_pages/3.1.html en cas de problème avec autogen ou automake.

A pluche.

----------

## Elfir3

Oui, mais j'avoue n'avoir essayé que pour e vu qu'il était le seul à poser problème... je teste ça dès que j'en ai fini avec k3b  :Wink: 

edit:

Bon, ben rien à faire, j'obtiens toujours la même erreur :/

----------

## Viannoche

OK. Je vois pas, avec mes maigres compétences.

Par contre j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.mail-archive.com/enlightenment-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg10180.html

 *Quote:*   

> After I ran 'make distclean' (which ran half of configure for some reason)
> 
> followed by './autogen.sh' and './configure', a regular 'make' worked fine.
> 
> Weird. I'm not sure, but I think './configure' gave an error before I ran 'make
> ...

 

C'etait ma dernière idée.  :Smile: 

A pluche.

----------

## Elfir3

merci, mais j'ai déjà essayé de nettoyer complètement ... rien n'y fait  :Sad:  Vais me résoudre à utiliser fluxbox :/ Merci pour l'aide !

----------

## Trevoke

# emerge --pretend --update --deep world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

x11-libs/ewl x11-plugins/e_modules-alarm x11-libs/etk x11-plugins/e_modules media-libs/edje x11-libs/ecore x11-libs/evas media-libs/win32codecs x11-wm/e dev-libs/exml dev-libs/embryo dev-libs/eet x11-libs/esmart dev-util/e_utils

Ben euh quoi? Le layman a change ?

----------

## Thesalan

Juste pour informer que depuis ce weekend, raster à rajouter les icônes sur le bureau!!

Pour cela il faut mettre à jour e depuis le cvs et créer un dossier ~/Desktop et vous pourrez glisser vos fichiers sur le bureau!!

Mais c'est encore en dev et loin d'être fini.

----------

## lowang_19

J'ai updaté le theme GANT pour que ça marche.

http://www0.get-e.org/Themes/E17/

 :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

> J'ai updaté le theme GANT pour que ça marche.
> 
> http://www0.get-e.org/Themes/E17/
> 
> 

 

cool   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> # emerge --pretend --update --deep world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies /
> ...

 

A l'aide... ?

----------

## E11

Juste en vérification...

- Tu as bien mis layman à jour ? "layman -S" 

- Tu as bien changer les "-*" de ton packages.keywords pour les nouveaux "**" ?

- Les ebuilds sont-ils bien présent dans /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/ ? (ou le chemin vers ton répertoire pour layman)

- Les fichiers de conf de layman sont-ils bien présent ? (le make.conf de layman par exemple et son lien dans le make.conf principal ?)

Ce sont les seules "idées de problèmes" qui me viennent à l'esprit pour le moment...

EDIT : ce qui est bizarre c'est le win32codecs... qui a ma connaissance ne fait pas partie de layman il me semble ?

----------

## Trevoke

Oui.. En effet, win32codecs c'est parce que je les avais installes  :Smile: 

J'avais bien zappe le changement vers '**' ... Ca c'est fait quand? Faut vraiment que j'apprenne a faire gaffe.. On dirait que ca marche. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Il ya ce poste qui parle du changement de keywords et ceci qui explique le pourquoi du comment... 

Ne l'ayant pas vraiment lu, je n'en dirai pas plus...  :Razz:  par contre, je trouve que ce changement est passé fort inaperçu pour quelques chose qui est assez utile quand meme...

----------

## SnowBear

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai installé très récemment e17 mais j'ai quelques petits problèmes.

En effet je n'ai pas la transparence, c'est à dire lorsque je lance engage ou lorsque je rends les gondoles transparentes je me retrouve avec un fond noir.

Savez vous quel flag activé ou quel paquet compiler ?

Merci

EDIT : faut lancer xcompmgr ...

----------

## nuts

soit tu utilise Esetroot (fourni avec Eterm) pour profiter de la fausse transparence

sinon t'as le module bling je crois (ortho) qui gere le composite dans e17. mais ca j'ai du le charger a la main car impossible de le trouver dans le panneau de modules

----------

## Thesalan

 *Quote:*   

> soit tu utilise Esetroot (fourni avec Eterm) pour profiter de la fausse transparence 

 

Ou e17setroot fourni avec e17.

----------

## Animatrix

Est-ce qu'il existe comme sous Gnome, Kde, Xfce... une zone de notification, où se trouve les icones d'Exaile, Beagle, NetworkManager ??

Pour Firefox et autres applis tournant sous GTK, êtes vous arrivé à un résultat identique ?

Est-ce qu'entrance marche chez vous ?

Car je peux le lancer depuis une session en cours, mais bien sûr aucune utilité.

Si, je le lance sans que gdm soit présent => rien

Remplacement dans le /etc/conf.d/xdm => xdm se lance, à la place d'entrance

----------

## SnowBear

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il existe comme sous Gnome, Kde, Xfce... une zone de notification, où se trouve les icones d'Exaile, Beagle, NetworkManager ??

 

Je ne saurais te dire mais ça m'interesse.

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Pour Firefox et autres applis tournant sous GTK, êtes vous arrivé à un résultat identique ?

 

Oui, le même,

il faut éditer le fichier : ~/.gtkrc-2.0 (pour les icônes)

Pour le thème je ne sais plus comment je m'y suis pris :°

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'entrance marche chez vous ?
> 
> Car je peux le lancer depuis une session en cours, mais bien sûr aucune utilité.
> 
> Si, je le lance sans que gdm soit présent => rien
> ...

 

Oui il fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il existe comme sous Gnome, Kde, Xfce... une zone de notification, où se trouve les icones d'Exaile, Beagle, NetworkManager ??

 

Non, ya pas encore de systray, rasterman de l'implémentera pas tant qu'il n'y aura pas de standard correct. Mais tu peux utiliser une appli comme trayer pour ça  :Smile: 

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Pour Firefox et autres applis tournant sous GTK, êtes vous arrivé à un résultat identique ?

 

Soit tu lance gnome-settings-daemon, soit tu édite ton ~/.gtkrc-2.0 :

```
gtk-theme-name = "Alphacube GTK 0.5.1"

gtk-icon-theme-name = "SnowIsh-1.0_PNG"

gtk-font-name = "Dejavu Sans 7"
```

par exemple pour moi.

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'entrance marche chez vous ?
> 
> Car je peux le lancer depuis une session en cours, mais bien sûr aucune utilité.
> 
> Si, je le lance sans que gdm soit présent => rien
> ...

 

Chez moi, entrance marchait à l'époque où je l'utilisais (avant ma période de passage à e16), faut juste le conf un peu avec entrance_edit. Perso, je suis revenu à gdm maintenant, pour la raison que entrance n'enregistre pas la session ouverte dans le /var/run/utmp, seuls xdm, kdm et gdm le font.

----------

## Animatrix

Pour trayer, merci, mais c'est quand même temporaire

FInalement, pour les thèmes gtk, j'y suis arrivé, avec gtk-chtheme.

Je n'ai aucune erreur pour entrance, comment puis-je voir l'erreur ?

----------

## geekounet

Essaie de lancer entrance à la main. Et ça donne quoi la config d'entrance aussi ?

Tiens, ce thread commence à se faire bien gros, ça serai bien d'en commencer un 2e (une fois ce problème résolu) afin de pouvoir locker celui-ci  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

La config (par défaut) :

 *Quote:*   

> Entrance Daemon Settings
> 
>   attempts = 5
> 
>   xserver = "/usr/bin/X -quiet -nolisten tcp vt7"
> ...

 

Entrance (à la main) depuis une session >> ok

Depuis le mode texte : comme si c'était bon : aucun message (gdm étant killé bien sûr)

----------

## Cl3x

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question, je viens d'installer e17 sur mon portable et j'aimerais faire fonctionner les modules (deux en particuliers, battery et CPU temp), comment faire ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Est-ce que quelqu'un suit encore le developpement de e17? Quels paquets faut-il installer maintenant, dans quel ordre, etc etc?  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je l'ai retenté pour le fun ya 2 semaines, un simple emerge e, bah 10 minutes après => segfault, donc je suis vite revenu sous KDE  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

moi je suis le développement régulièrement 

pour le moment j'ai un script qui me remonte les versions CVS  grâce aux ebuilds sur l'overlay de vapier

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment

bon

comme je n'ai plus le net depuis deux mois j'ai pas mis à jour

mais j'ai mon pti script qui fait les choses bien en espérant qu'il soit toujours valide  :Smile: 

donc si j'y pense je le remettrais demain si ça intéresse des gens  :Smile: 

wala   :Razz: 

----------

## SoukoussMan

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> moi je suis le développement régulièrement 
> 
> pour le moment j'ai un script qui me remonte les versions CVS  grâce aux ebuilds sur l'overlay de vapier
> 
> http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment
> ...

 

Moi je suis preneur de ton script  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

han

genre la réponse au post 3 mois plus tard  :Rolling Eyes: 

bon ben si j'y pense je le mettrais à dispo ASAP   :Cool: 

mais je garanti rien  :Confused: 

je te conseille des ptis rappels de temps en temps via MP

A+

[edit]

t'as de la chance que je glande ici le dimanche soir

voila le script en question 

```

#!/bin/sh

E17_EBUILDS=" \

        dev-libs/eet \

        dev-libs/embryo \

   dev-util/enhance \

        media-libs/epeg \

        media-libs/imlib2 \

        x11-libs/evas \

        x11-libs/ecore \

        media-libs/edje \

        dev-libs/efreet \

        dev-libs/engrave \

   dev-libs/exml \

        media-libs/epsilon \

        media-libs/emotion \

        x11-libs/ewl \

        x11-libs/esmart \

        x11-libs/e_dbus \

        x11-wm/e \

        dev-util/e_utils \

        x11-plugins/e_modules \

   x11-misc/entrance \

   x11-libs/etk \

   media-sound/emphasis \

        "

layman -s enlightenment

emerge --ask --verbose --oneshot $E17_EBUILDS

```

----------

## Trevoke

Alors.. On en est ou de tout ca? Le site a l'air d'indiquer pas mal de versions 1.0 a l'horizon ou carrement deja arrivees..

Ca s'installe de facon un peu plus propre?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_emerge_e17

.. Ca a ete modifie le 10 septembre, j'ai pas encore lu mais ca vaut peut-etre bien la peine d'y refaire un tour!  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

c'est marrant la remontée du topic

justement une nouvelle version à été publiée hier (les fameuses asparagus)

en revanche, Vapier n'a toujours pas modifié ses ebuilds ce qui signifie que l'emerge d'E17 ira toujours taper sur l'ancien CVS alors qu'on est passé au SVN il y a globalement un mois

je modifierais bien tout ça histoire de rester bleeding edge, comme disent les djeunz, mais la franchement j'ai pas trop le temps, ni les connaissances d'ailleurs (meme si ça a l'air plus simple que de conduire un tracteur)

personnellement je pense que l'install est toujours aussi sale à base d'overlays toussa toussa

mais comme ce n'est pas a jour ça sert à rien de chercher à mettre à jour (oui c'est la pensée du vendredi  :Very Happy: )

----------

## billiob

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> en revanche, Vapier n'a toujours pas modifié ses ebuilds ce qui signifie que l'emerge d'E17 ira toujours taper sur l'ancien CVS alors qu'on est passé au SVN il y a globalement un mois

 

Vapier a modifié récemment enlightenment.eclass en ajoutant les dépots SVN. Mais je n'ai pas testé.

----------

## boozo

'alute

màj hier, RAS - mais frappe toujours sur le CVS cependant ça tourne bien et je fais joujou avec depuis   :Smile: 

Faisait longtemps que j'avais pas joué avec - depuis le livecd de bouletbill - et comme kde-4.x va arriver... faut que je me fasse à l'idée de switcher  :Mr. Green:  (enfin, au moins pour la maison car au taf je préfère pas m'aventurer à sortir de mon kde) 

Questions subsidiaires d'un néophyte ; je connais la politique du bureau épuré d'e17 cependant depuis qu'ils ont intégré la gestion de icones sur le bureau je retombe dans mon vice, mais :

- comment fait-on pour désactiver l'alignement sur la grille - cad avoir un positionnement des icones qui reste fixé au "laché" ? (nb je parle de documents/raccourcis de dossiers et pas des lanceurs d'apps)

- parametrer le racourcissement automatique du noms des icones ?

Edit : RAS enfin si 2 bricoles de rien du tout : le module clock qui n'est dispo qu'en format analogique c'est pas tip-top ( ai raté qqch ?) ; le module battery qui ne veux rien savoir des événements... il reste figé sur inactif

----------

## Gronono

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : RAS enfin si 2 bricoles de rien du tout : le module clock qui n'est dispo qu'en format analogique c'est pas tip-top ( ai raté qqch ?) 

 

Bonjour,

En fait, il faut utiliser le module tclock qui permet d'avoir une horloge numérique:

```

emerge x11-plugins/e_modules-tclock

```

----------

## Tanki

yeah

je suis en train de mettre à jour

je tape bien sur le SVN

j'ai mis cette ligne dans mon make.conf pour remplacer l'ancienne qui tapait dans le CVS

```
E17_ESVN_SERVER="http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk"
```

a noter que dev-libs/engrave, media-libs/epeg, dev-util/e_utils ne sont plus de la partie

plus de news a la fin de la compil   :Wink: 

PS pour le moment, mon script présent sur une des pages précedentes et toujours valide, amputé bien sur des trois paquets en gras au dessus

----------

## boozo

@Tanki : beuh... chez moi il prend les sources sur cvs et pas sur svn - y'a que l'overlay qui est passé sur le svn - ai raté qqch encore une fois ?    :Sad: 

@Gronono : oué merci j'l'avais pas vu c'ui-là  ^^

----------

## Gronono

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @Tanki : beuh... chez moi il prend les sources sur cvs et pas sur svn - y'a que l'overlay qui est passé sur le svn - ai raté qqch encore une fois ?    

 

J'utilise le script  /usr/local/bin/e17update du wiki et je pointe directement sur le SVN sans ajouter : E17_ESVN_SERVER à mon make.conf.

J'ai modifié la variable _EBUILDS comme ci-dessous :

```

_EBUILDS=(

        dev-libs/eet

        dev-db/edb

        x11-libs/evas

        x11-libs/ecore

        dev-libs/efreet

        dev-libs/embryo

        media-libs/edje

        media-libs/emotion

        media-libs/imlib2

        media-libs/epsilon

        x11-libs/ewl

        x11-libs/e_dbus

        x11-wm/e

# few more usefull apps, also only add programs after this line 

# unless you know what you are doing.

#x11-libs/esmart x11-misc/entrance x11-terms/enterminus

        x11-libs/etk

        sys-fs/evfs

        x11-libs/esmart

        dev-libs/exml

        dev-util/enhance

        media-sound/emphasis

        x11-misc/entrance

        x11-plugins/e_modules

```

----------

## Tanki

hum

j'ai du manquer un truc ma version affiche toujours 0.16.999.043

je vais passer par le script pour voir et je vais retirer la ligne du make.conf

bon j'ai regardé comment ça compile et j'ai vu ça

```
 * Using user server for live sources: http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk <-------------

 * This is a LIVE SOURCES ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module misc/rage into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e" login <-------------

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:2401/var/cvs/e

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e" checkout  misc/rage
```

donc en effet ya rien de neuf

bon, alors pourquoi j'ai des regressions oO

demain j'installe avec le script qui va bien

----------

## Gronono

Il me semble aussi que je suis en 0.16.999.043 (je vérifierai dès que je rentre chez moi).

Par contre le svn a été modifié il y a 18 minutes.

Je pense que la version n'est pas mise à jour à chaque fois que quelqu'un commit. Ce qui est important la revision.

----------

## Tanki

moi je pense que les ebuilds sont moisies et que le eclass ne fait pas tout

malheureusement je suis une queue en ebuilds

donc je vais pas toutes me les refaire (faudrait déjà les comprendre)

je serais patient le temps qu'elles soient corrigées

ou alors utiliser un des nombreux script dispo (genre easy_e17.sh) et l'adapter à une gentoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

perso je pense que c'est pas normal d'afficher encore 0.16.999.043 surtout que je n'ai rien vu de nouveau

même en partant d'une config vierge   :Confused: 

----------

## Gronono

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perso je pense que c'est pas normal d'afficher encore 0.16.999.043 surtout que je n'ai rien vu de nouveau
> 
> même en partant d'une config vierge  

 

En effet, en compilant e à partir des sources svn, on obtient la version 0.16.999.050.

Je ne suis pas encore aller plus loin que le configure.

A+

Gronono

----------

## Tanki

bon j'ai trouvé comment installer tout le bazar

c'est pas forcement marrant

il faut modifier les ebuilds de manière à retirer

```
ECVS_MODULE="e17/libs/edb"
```

ensuite il faut modifier les ebuilds des modules

pour cela j'ai fait un pitit script pour changer la variable 

```
ECVS_MODULE="e_modules/${PN#e_modules-}"
```

en

```
ESVN_URI_APPEND="E-MODULES-EXTRA/${PN#e_modules-}"
```

voici le script en question à executer dans /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/x11-plugins/

```
#!/bin/bash

for i in `ls e_modules-*/*.ebuild`

do

sed -i 's/ECVS_MODULE="e_modules/ESVN_URI_APPEND="E-MODULES-EXTRA/' $i;

ebuild $i digest;

done

```

ça a bien marché sauf bling qui fonctionne pas super

je vais vérifier toutes les ebuilds et m'assurer de ne rien avoir zappé niveau EFL

youpi ça marche    :Very Happy: 

je ferais aussi un script (si j'y arrive) pour s'assurer que toutes les ebuilds iront taper dans le SVN au bon endroit  :Smile: 

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Juste un lien bien pratique pour comprendre le fonctionnement du menu principal : http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_and_Efreet

J'ai eu pas mal de difficultés à comprendre pourquoi mon menu était vide et pourquoi certaines applications ne s'affichées pas ou le contraire.

En espérant que ce soit utile à certains.

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> je ferais aussi un script (si j'y arrive) pour s'assurer que toutes les ebuilds iront taper dans le SVN au bon endroit 

 

J'ai fait un script qui récupère les sources et les compile. Si ça vous interresse, je peux le partager.

A+

Gronono

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer E17 et c'est EFM  qui est utilisé par défaut, j'aimerais utiliser le gestionnaire de fichier de mon choix, comment faire ?

Vous utilisez quoi pour monter et démonter vos périphériques  usb ?

Merci

----------

## Gronono

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> 

 

Bonjour,

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens d'installer E17 et c'est EFM  qui est utilisé par défaut, j'aimerais utiliser le gestionnaire de fichier de mon choix, comment faire ?
> 
> 

 

Si tu compile E17 à la mano, il y a une option à ecore pour désactiver la gestion des fichiers. Il faudrait voir si il y a l'équivalent avec une options use.

Dans mon cas personnel, je l'utilise avec la barre d'outils et les modules efm_nav et efm_path. J'utilise en plus PC Man File Manager (pcmanfm).

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous utilisez quoi pour monter et démonter vos périphériques  usb ?
> 
> 

 

La détection des périphériques se fait par HAL. Les disques s'affichent sur le bureau et un double-clic lance EFM en les montant.

Sinon dans pcmanfm, ils apparaissent sur le coté gauche et un double-clic les montent (comme sous nautilus).

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci

 

De rien.

----------

## man in the hill

Merci Gronono

J'ai fais comme toi et cela fonctionne bien   :Wink:   !

@ bientôt

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste pour vous signaler une babiole :

si vous avez ce genre de bricoles dans les logs et que cela vous agace,

 *Quote:*   

> [entrance_login] PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_console.so)
> 
> [entrance_login] PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_console.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
> 
> [entrance_login] PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_console.so
> ...

 

Vous pouvez faire un tour dans /etc/pam.d/entrance et virer cette vieille ligne qui se traine 

```
session                optional        pam_console.so
```

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Mon bureau se remet toujours en anglais au boot et au reboot et je suis obligé d'aller dans le panneau de conf à chaque fois pour le remettre en français, avez-vous le meme soucis ?

Sinon j'utilise midori comme navigateur web très léger qui fonctionne très bien ( pas encore essayé pour le flash et le java, si vous avez des infos , je prends !).

En gros j'ai opté pour GTK avec ses applis qui compile plus vite que QT  car  je configure un msi wind et j'ai un bureau fonctionnel, super beau et réactif avec E17 + applis GTK  au lieu de la suse d'origine qui ne valorise pas du tout Linux  au yeux du grand plublic ...

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de mettre à jour mon E17.

Il apparait qu'Evas a besoin d'une nouvelle dépendance : eina.

C'est un projet qui était dans les PROTO et qui vient de passer dans le trunk (depuis 6 jours).

Pour l'instant, il n'est pas dans les ebuilds.

De plus etk ne se configure pas si on n'a pas cvs d'installer !!

A+

Gronono.

----------

## yoyo

Pour information, sur le forum "Unsupported Software", une âme charitable a mis en partage des ebuilds pour aller piocher dans le svn de E17. Ça n'est pas géré par layman mais la marche à suivre est bien détaillée (pas encore testée).

Ça se passe ici : e17 from svn.

Enjoy !

----------

## E11

Vous arrivez à changer le thème d'E17 dans les dernières versions disponible dans portage ? ou je suis le seul à devoir rester sur le theme par défaut ?

----------

## Tanki

si tu passes par le dialogue "avancé" de changement de thème c'est peut être "normal", chez moi cela, ne marche pas je suis obligé de repasser en mode basique

après le changement de thème fonctionne bien, mais je change pas souvent, paske Detour roxx sa maman ours   :Laughing: 

----------

## math_roc

cela marche chez moi avec la boite de dialoque avancé, il ne faut pas oublier de cliquer sur 'assign' avant de faire 'ok' ou 'apply'

----------

## E11

Ce n'était pas ça chez moi.

En réinstallant le système j'ai oublié de démasquer les paquets d'E17 => je devais avoir une incompatibilité de version. Enfin je suppose.

Sinon bah maintenant E17 ne fonctionne plus du tout chez moi lol à cause d'un bug sur les svn si j'ai bien compris... enfin bref je verrai plus tard pour ce problème  :Razz: 

----------

## lowang_19

Je viens de voir que Vapier à mis à jour son overlay pour utiliser le SVN... Pour le moment evas ne compile pas...

[edit]

 evas compile lorsque l'on elève le USE flag cairo

 je n'arrive pas à compiler enlightenment, cette erreur se produit :

```
/usr/bin/eet -e \

        ../../config/default/e.cfg config \

        e.src 1

/usr/bin/eet: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/eet: undefined symbol: eet_data_undump_cipher

```

Donc un problème sur eet... J'ai bien fait gaffe qu'il n'y avait aucun ancienne lib eet restée... Que se passe-t-il?

----------

## boozo

'alute

on en est où maintenant ? Parce que je commence à ne plus m'y retrouver entre les overlays (vapier, gimpel), le live-svn et celui de portage...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je viens de voir que mon "e" est devenu "enlightenment" maintenant ? enfin c'est ce que semble me dire portage.

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.8 [3.6.6.2] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -sound

ex -tcl" 2,652 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9  48 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.15 [3.14] USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -cs -da -de -es -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,017 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p287-r4 [1.8.6_p287-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -emacs -examples -rubytests -socks5 -threads -tk -xemacs" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxf86config-0.3.34-r1  248 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6] USE="(-selinux)" 1,269 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eina-9999  USE="nls -doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi apm crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,256 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20080508  198 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/e_dbus-9999  USE="X nls -doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/enlightenment-9999  USE="nls pam -doc" 0 kB [1]

```

Comment met-on à jour proprement tout le bazard sans tout crasher ?

----------

## lowang_19

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Comment met-on à jour proprement tout le bazard sans tout crasher ?

 

De mon côté je suis passé d'une install "à la main" vers une installation à partir de l'overlay de vapier sans problèmes.

J'ai juste dû faire attention à bien tout supprimer ce qui restait de l'install précédente  :Wink:  sinon bonjour le bazar!

Je n'ai pas supprimé mon répertoire ~/.e/ et je n'ai pas eu  de surprises.

----------

## boozo

bon çà va çà ronronne   :Razz: 

juste faire gaffe à l'ordre de compilation des packages et c'est bon - faut également penser à mettre le script d'update à jour, unmerger x11-wm/e et ruuulez !

Sinon il semble que l'overlay de gimpel ne soit plus maintenu donc restez sur celui de Spanky (aka vapier)

[off] btw, pfff ! Que c'est chiant cette politique d'overlays ! Y'en a de partout... qui vont et viennent... qui ont des versions concurentes des packages etc. Ca avait bien fait débat quand c'est parti mais je confirme à l'usage mes propos d'alors   :Confused:    2 ou 3 sources maintenues, fiables et pérennes c'est bien mieux sinon on va finir par ressembler aux dépots deb - je n'engage que moi sur ces propos -  [/off]

----------

## Mickael

Je pensais plus aux dépôts fédora/redhat en te lisant  :Smile: 

----------

## Thesalan

Bonjour a tous

Voila, ca doit bien faire 1 an que je n'avais plus de linux, et je viens donc de remettre une gentoo sur mon laptop et j'aimerai remettre e17 dessus.

Où ca en est actuellement? dois-je utiliser l'overlay de vapier ou le git?

Quels sont les applis fonctionnels actuellement? et qu'elles sont celles qui ont été abandonné?

Sinon en ce qui concerne ecomorph (e17/Compiz) dois t-on d'abord installer la version svn de e17, puis la patcher, ou est-ce que les sources avec ecomorph comprennent tout? j'ai pas tout bien compris sur le site d'ecomorph ^_^ si quelqu'un pourrai me donner les indications a suivre pour ce faire, en sachant que je part d'une gentoo "vierge" (pas de systeme graphique encore installer)

Merci d'avance!!

----------

## Thesalan

Bon et bien en fait j'ai tester et c'est bon ^_^

Pour les intéressé d'ecomorph, voici la marche à suivre:

- Installer les librairies de e17:

```
# On installe layman

emerge -av layman

echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

layman -f

# Puis on ajoute l'overlay de vapier

layman -a enlightenment

ln -s /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/scripts/package.keywords.livecvs /etc/portage/package.keywords.livecvs

# Et on installe les dépendances

emerge -av eina eet embryo evas ecore edje efreet e_dbus
```

- Installer une version patché de enlightenment

```
git clone git://github.com/jeffdameth/ecomorph-e17.git

cd ecomorph-e17

./autogen.sh

make 

sudo make install
```

- Installer ecomp (Compiz pour e17)

```
git clone git://github.com/jeffdameth/ecomp.git

cd ecomp

./autogen.sh

make

sudo make install

cp -r ecomp ~/.config
```

Voila et à ce moment vous pouvez lancer e17/compiz! (il doit apparaitre dans votre gestionnaire)

Pour configurer ecomp:

```
wget http://itask-module.googlecode.com/files/libecompconfig.tar.gz

tar xvf libecompconfig.tar.gz

cd libecompconfig

./configure 

make 

sudo make install

cd ..

wget http://itask-module.googlecode.com/files/ecompconfig-python.tar.gz

tar xvf ecompconfig-python

cd ecompconfig-python

./configure --prefix=/usr 

make 

sudo make install

cd ..

wget http://itask-module.googlecode.com/files/ecsm.tar.gz

tar xvf ecsm

cd ecsm

./setup.py build

sudo ./setup.py install --prefix=/usr
```

- Pour installer les modules supplémentaires, faites-les sans les dépendances (emerge -O e_modules-xxx) sinon il cherchera a emerger la version d'enlightenment d'origine!!!

ENJOY!!!

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Il existe un overlay pour "ecomoprh", celui de Gimpel".

```
layman -f -o http://gimpel.ath.cx/~tom/layman-ecomp.list -a ecomp
```

En l'installant, ecomorph va compiler un nouveau slot d'enlightenment, ayant la fonction "-evil" d'activée par défaut ( nécessaire pour qu'ecomorph fonctionne ! ).

[OFF]Je ne suis jamais le dernier pour tester quelque chose, mais  j'avoue qu'avec ecomoprh j'ai beaucoup de mal.Pourtant j'adore e17.

Cela fait 1 mois que j'ai ajouter l'overlay, mais je ne l'ai toujours pas compilé ...   :Exclamation: 

Bon okay cette semaine promis, je me lance et le test...!!![/OFF]

----------

## Thesalan

Lol merci je savais pas!

Par contre j'ai une erreur chez moi lors de la compilation de cette version d'ecomorph:

```
checking for intltool >= 0.23...  found

./configure: line 3837: test: : integer expression expected

configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.23 or later.
```

Pourtant j'ai la dernière version de intltool d'installé (0.37.1).

Sinon l'overlay m'as permis de découvrir quelques soft que je connaissais pas, certains en développement sont prometteurs (logiciel de gravure, email) il manque juste les applis de http://code.google.com/p/e17mods/ pour être complet.

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'ai envie de découvrir E17.

J'ai suivi les instructions d'écrite ici : http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/wiki/enlightenment.

mais toutes les instructions sont-elles toujours d'actualités ?

J'ai un gros doute et comme j'ai une machine de la denrière aire antique... j'hésite toujours avant d'envoyer une compilation.

Car quand je lance emerge -p enlightenment c'est la version 1.0.7 qui sera installée et cette version c'est quoi ? C'est du E16 ou E17 ?

En tout cas l'ebuild enlightenment-1.0.7 est dans /usr/portage/x11-wm/enlightenment et pas dans layman /var/lib/layman/enlightenment/x11-wm/enlightenment où il y a des ebuild 0.16.999.xxx qui me semblent plus proches de ce que j'attendais de l'installation de E17 ? 

Bref si l'un de vous pouvais m'orienter, merci d'avance !

----------

## brubru

Bonjour,

E17 n'est pas encore stabilisé, donc pas de release, il faut utiliser les versions -9999, donc par le svn.

Récemment, les EFL (Enlightenment Foundations Libraries - Les libs de base pour e) sont passées en Beta,

et je crois avoir vu quelques paquets pour eux. Il y a des snapshots pour e17 et le reste aussi (les version 0.16.999.xx),

mais je ne sais pas si c'est à jour par rapport aux bétas.

Je crois qu'il y a des packages.{keywords,unmask...} dans l'overlay pour configurer tous cela.

Sinon les overlays, c'est un peu le bordel, je trouve, moi j'en est utilisé 3 !

- svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/vapier/enlightenment

Le plus vieu et officiel par gentoo, mais peux contenir de vieux trucs avec des dépendances plus à jour (pour les progs autres que E17)

- svn+http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk/packaging/gentoo

Hébergé sur le svn de e.org, mais semble abandonné au profit du précédent

- git://vcs.niifaq.ru/e17

Il y avait des ebuilds pour tous ce qui n'était pas dans les précédents. Hélas, il ne répond plus  :Sad: .

Espérons qu'avec la stabilisation imminente des EFL, tous cela va se clarifier.

----------

